# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2022



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 01:16)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2022 às 14:19)

Bom dia!

Vila Fria ganhou com 80 km/h ontem à Roca. 

Seria muito interessante perceber a dinâmica desta zona, visto que o vento de NW entra na faixa entre a Serra de Sintra e Carregueira. Praticamente um blind spot, pelo que não pode ser influenciado pela acelaração do vento ao descer uma serra, como acontece em Alcabideche e na Amadora.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2022 às 16:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Vila Fria ganhou com 80 km/h ontem à Roca.
> 
> Seria muito interessante perceber a dinâmica desta zona, visto que o vento de NW entra na faixa entre a Serra de Sintra e Carregueira. Praticamente um blind spot, pelo que não pode ser influenciado pela acelaração do vento ao descer uma serra, como acontece em Alcabideche e na Amadora.



Sim essa estação pelos vistos está num pequeno cume muito exposto.
Ontem por cá foi terrível,  e por incrível que parece os bv de Alcabideche não tiveram qualquer ocorrência, lá está o poder de encaixe impressionante...
Ontem andámos nos 100 km/h na boinha...
A estação da duna da Cresmina foi aos 84 km/h... imagine-se Malveira da Serra- Murches-Alcabideche.
Hoje tudo calmo, e está vento moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje tudo calmo, e está vento moderado a forte.



Avista-se daí o fumo do incêndio de Rio de Mouro?









						Fogos.pt [12-12-2022 12:33] Incêndio em Lisboa, Sintra, Rio De Mouro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2022 às 18:09)

StormRic disse:


> Avista-se daí o fumo do incêndio de Rio de Mouro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não estou por Alcabideche.
Os meios aéreos estão a encher junto à baía de Cascais.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2022 às 19:45)

Em Caneças Julho começa fresco e ventoso.

Tmin: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 22,8ºC.
Vento médio nos últimos 10min de 33,5km/h. Rajadas a rondar os 50km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jul 2022 às 23:03)

Que ventinho mais chato, hein? 
Grande intensificação agora com o cair da noite.
Venham daí temperaturas mais quentinhas.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

Subida vertiginosa da temperatura:

*33,1ºC* agora, enquanto a máxima ontem foi 28,6ºC (Meteo Santa Iria)
Mínima de 16,6ºC ainda não fazia prever tal subida (ontem a mínima foi 15,3ºC).
Vento fraco ou calma.

Vialonga confirma esta chegada da massa de ar quente de Nordeste: *33,3ºC*.

Seguindo o vale do Tejo/Lezíria, para norte, encontramos* 32,1ºC* em V.F.Xira e *34,1ºC* em Salvaterra de Magos, e daí para cima tudo à volta dos quase 35ºC.

Alvega lidera, claro:


----------



## RStorm (2 Jul 2022 às 19:11)

Boa tarde

A nortada acalmou ao longo do dia de ontem, trazendo logo de imediato o calor, sendo que hoje já foi um dia quentinho.
Curiosamente, há possibilidade de trovoadas para esta madrugada, vamos ver se nos calha algo


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 20:02)

Já se avista célula de Santarém daqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Finalmente consigo abrir a janela a norte sem metade do meu quarto voar lol

Máxima: 29ºC
Mínima: 14,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2022 às 20:08)

a norte


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 20:30)

Muita nebulosidade a formar-se a sul.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 20:36)

Vista a sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2102J20SG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 21:38)

Muito próxima já
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2102J20SG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 21:41)

Veem-se pequenas "faiscas" dentro da nuvem

Enviado do meu M2102J20SG através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Boa noite,

Interessante seguir o caminho da célula que nasceu pelo Ribatejo central, esmoreceu sobre Tomar e ganhou novo fôlego logo após, estando agora já entre a Figueira e Coimbra. 

Pelo final da tarde, aqui por Samora, estava assim:





















Dia bem quente hoje, com a máxima a chegar aos 32,3 ºC 
Neste momento ainda uns tórridos 23,4 ºC. Casa já a ferver...


----------



## TekClub (2 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

Eu a pensar que só podia estar a sonhar por ouvir trovoada e afinal e mesmo vem dessa nuvem...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

Muito interessante a persistência dessa célula.
Com pelo menos 3 horas de atividade, percorreu à volta de 115 km:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessante seguir o caminho da célula que nasceu pelo Ribatejo central, esmoreceu sobre Tomar e ganhou novo fôlego logo após, estando agora já entre a Figueira e Coimbra.
> 
> Pelo final da tarde, aqui por Samora, estava assim:



Da rede IPMA, só a estação de Soure detectou a passagem da célula:






Mais recentemente, a estação WU em Montemor-o-Velho também acusou a passagem, com 3,1 mm:






E o aspecto no radar também era interessante:









E pela última imagem do radar, aproxima-se agora de Mira, já com um aspecto desconjuntado mas ainda não se exclui nova intensificação (a célula já passou por momentos mais fracos).

EDIÇÃO: a célula de Montemor-o-Velho é, na verdade, um segunda célula que se formou no rasto da primeira, por alturas de Ansião. Aquela primeira célula dissipou-se totalmente sobre a Tocha, pouco antes de esta segunda atingir Montemor de raspão a Leste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2022 às 01:25)

Não tenho andado a escrever muito aqui no Seguimento Meteorológico porque a estação que eu tinha continua avariada e na prática muito pouca coisa tem realmente ocorrido por aqui, tirando dias amenos, céu limpo e com alguma nortada. Ainda chegou a chover algo na madrugada do dia de São João, mas foi pouco e o céu nos dias seguintes foi limpando e a chuva cessou. Dias de pasmaceira passaram-se e a nortada só foi mais intensa na noite de quinta para sexta passada, quando atingiu rajadas superiores a 40 km/h - o que não é nada para as zonas do costume mas por aqui é bastante. 

Entretanto parece que vai haver uma mudança do estado do tempo, com temperaturas previstas para a próxima semana bem elevadas, acima dos 35ºC por aqui na maioria dos modelos. A subida das temperatura já foi notável nos últimos dias pela zona, com as noites claramente mais quentes e os dias também. O vento hoje também já foi bem mais fraco, e esta noite está a ser bem quentinha e com muito pouco vento, com 18 a 20ºC nas estações em redor por estas horas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 03:46)

Cerca das 2h10 (1:10 utc) começaram a nascer células como cogumelos em duas linhas orientadas e em movimento SE-NO.
Uma das linhas iniciou-se com uma célula muito perto da Figueira da Foz, a SO:









A outra, começou a NO de Arganil, com deriva para NNO:









E mais recentemente uma outra célula apareceu quase sobre Peniche:









O grupo da Figueira só ganhou actividade eléctrica significativa sobre o oceano; a de Mortágua teve a actividade mais intensa, tendo começado cerca das 3h10 e continua.

Só foi registada precipitação acumulada em duas estações WU perto da Figueira da Foz (Buarcos e São Pedro/Cova) e Águeda.
1 mm ou menos em todas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 04:15)

Células continuam a nascer, e cada vez mais fortes. Pombal envia mais uma para NO e perto do Bombarral também. Já perto do limite sul da Região Litoral Norte, Albergaria-a-Velha com ecos algo intensos, reduzidos em área mas com forte reflectividade:






Estas células nocturnas atingem mesmo assim altitudes dos topos consideráveis, algumas com 11 a 12 Km (ou não estivéssemos no Verão):






Acumulados é que são difíceis de encontrar, as células ou passam nas malhas da rede de estações ou há por ali muita virga quase a chegar ao solo.


----------



## Stormlover (3 Jul 2022 às 04:26)

Fui o único a ouvir um trovão longínquo em Loures?? o.o pareceu mesmo, mas não deteto nada próximo , pelo menos quando fui há 10 minutos atrás quando abri a janela


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 04:37)

Stormlover disse:


> Fui o único a ouvir um trovão longínquo em Loures?? o.o pareceu mesmo, mas não deteto nada próximo , pelo menos quando fui há 10 minutos atrás quando abri a janela


é possível que o IPMA não esteja a registar tudo, mas de Leiria para sul ainda não houve célula com descargas registadas ou que pelo aspecto do radar pudesse ter trovoada.

O que há é foguetes audíveis também aqui pela área da Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas longe, V.F.Xira ou Alverca talvez.

Entretanto onde está deveras interessante é na zona da Figueira da Foz:






E Rio Maior, que vai na direcção de Alcobaça:


----------



## Stormlover (3 Jul 2022 às 04:59)

StormRic disse:


> é possível que o IPMA não esteja a registar tudo, mas de Leiria para sul ainda não houve célula com descargas registadas ou que pelo aspecto do radar pudesse ter trovoada.
> 
> O que há é foguetes audíveis também aqui pela área da Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas longe, V.F.Xira ou Alverca talvez.
> 
> ...


Poderá ter sido isso então, nunca mais ouvi, não há nada nas redondezas com atividade elétrica.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2022 às 05:15)

Há cerca de 15min, quando passava na estrada de Montemor em direção a Caneças, vi um relâmpago a norte.

Entretanto em Caneças, à minha altitude, estão algumas nuvens baixas, 15,9C e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## FJC (3 Jul 2022 às 05:41)

Bom dia.
Pela Marinha Grande trovoada cada vez mais intensa e alguma chuva!
Excelente noite!


----------



## cácá (3 Jul 2022 às 07:26)

Boas...por coimbra a chover agora e trovoada a sul da cidade.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (3 Jul 2022 às 09:58)

Muita nebulosidade a formar-se a sul daqui novamente.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jul 2022 às 10:25)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã de céu encoberto. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a sul:






Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2022 às 10:44)

AnDré disse:


> Há cerca de 15min, quando passava na estrada de Montemor em direção a Caneças, vi um relâmpago a norte.


Provavelmente terá sido de uma das células que se formou de madrugada nas zonas do Bombarral e Peniche.  

Entretanto por aqui, e como de costume, não há sinais de instabilidade. O dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro, mas entretanto o céu limpou e começou a soprar vento de leste. O vento de leste entretanto rodou para sudoeste e voltou a aparecer alguma nebulosidade. A temperatura também baixou, estando agora nos 19,1°C. Pelo que parece a temperatura hoje não deverá subir muito além destes valores modestos, e ainda bem!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Boa tarde

A instabilidade começou cerca das 19h30 de ontem com a célula que nasceu no Ribatejo, a SSE do Entroncamento, Leste de Santarém. Depois de esta e das sucessoras na mesma linha se dissiparem sobre o oceano ao saírem de terra pela costa de Mira, a sul de Aveiro, já hoje cerca das 00h30, houve um pequeno intervalo de hora e meia e pelas 2h10 começaram a gerar-se células pontualmente fortes perto da Figueira da Foz, depois Arganil e mais tarde Peniche.
Esta actividade convectiva com trovoada desenvolveu-se no flanco nordeste de um pequeno núcleo de baixa pressão que foi progredindo ao longo da costa oeste e depois infletiu para nordeste movendo-se rapidamente.

As trovoadas que ocorreram pela madrugada já ao nascer do sol não passaram da latitude de Peniche/Rio Maior para sul, e terão sido as que tiveram relâmpagos visíveis desde a AML.



Os acumulados de precipitação dispersa, registados na rede IPMA, que ocorreram na RLC terminaram antes das 10h (9:00 utc) e são surpreendentemente raros e escassos:


Spoiler: Acumulados horários IPMA na RLC, cronologia descendente


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 15:47)

Na rede WU encontram-se alguns valores mais significativos, à volta dos 8 mm e acumulados regra geral em poucos minutos.

Marinha Grande: 8,4 mm
Alcaria (Porto de Mós): 8,1 mm (registo com falhas mas acumulado confirmado pela estação de Alvados)
Alvados: 7,9 mm
Pombal: 7,9 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2022 às 19:41)

Por aqui um dia normal de Verão, nota-se o céu meio azul pálido mas sempre limpo. Agora, nuvens baixas a aproximar-se de NW.

Extremos 26,6ºC/15,1ºC


----------



## RStorm (3 Jul 2022 às 21:39)

Boa noite 

As trovoadas não quiseram nada com esta zona, ficou tudo lá mais a norte. 
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, temporariamente encoberto e com neblina durante o meio da manhã. 
A nortada voltou a dar um ar de sua graça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jul 2022 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
Ontem, como esteve vento de sudoeste, foi o dia do capacete na Serra da Arrábida. Toda a costa a sul da Arrábida esteve coberta com nevoeiro, e a passagem da parte norte da Serra, com céu limpo e um tempo algo quente, e a parte sul, com nevoeiro e 18°C, foi surreal por não ser nada comum. Infelizmente não tenho imagens do evento, mas posso dizer que foi interessante! 

Por causa desse vento, a temperatura de noite foi também mais fresca, tanto que pouco antes da meia-noite a temperatura já andava abaixo dos 16°C.  Esta descida das temperaturas, aliada ao vento de sudoeste produzido por uma cut-off, levou a que esta manhã tenha sido, até ao momento, bastante enevoada.


----------



## Candy (4 Jul 2022 às 14:15)

Alguém me arranja o link dos meteogramas, por favor 
Devo estar "lerda" que não os encontro!
Thanks


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 15:47)

Candy disse:


> Alguém me arranja o link dos meteogramas, por favor
> Devo estar "lerda" que não os encontro!
> Thanks







__





						Lista de Meteogramas MeteoPT.com - Capitais de Distrito
					

Meteogramas MeteoPT.com NOTAS DE UTILIZAÇÃO Como neste momento não temos Portal e não temos qualquer previsão para voltar a ter um, deixamos por agora uma lista não exaustiva de fácil acesso aos meteogramas para cada uma das capitais de distrito ou cidades principais de cada uma das regiões...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 20:36)

Céu bem escuro para norte daqui.

Extremos 26,3ºC/16,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 21:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu bem escuro para norte daqui.
> 
> Extremos 26,3ºC/16,4ºC



Ar marítimo a entrar e a formar espesso manto de estratos sobre os montes, tecto nos 350m/400m:
















*30,2ºC* de máxima hoje (igual a ontem) e mínima *17,2ºC* (quase igual a ontem também, 17,3ºC).

19,6ºC presentes com 80%.

Notável a viragem brusca do vento de NE fraco ou calma para NO com rajadas moderadas até 25 Km/h, a par desta entrada de ar marítimo, cerca das 17h00:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

StormRic disse:


> Ar marítimo a entrar e a formar espesso manto de estratos sobre os montes, tecto nos 350m/400m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabe bem antes do que vem aí...

Edit: abri as janelas para preparar bem o quarto e já vai nos 19ºC 

Rajadas na Amadora a passar os 40 km/h e temperatura a cair a pique, mínima deverá ser mais baixa que o previsto.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 09:12)

StormRic disse:


> Ar marítimo a entrar e a formar espesso manto de estratos sobre os montes, tecto nos 350m/400m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A essa hora já eu em Caneças estava envolto em nuvens baixas, vento moderado de NO e temperatura na casa dos 15-16ºC.
Hoje de manhã, nevoeiro cerrado e muita humidade. 16,0ºC.

Dentro de casa ainda temos a manta no sofá.  A temperatura interior varia entre os 18ºC na parte mais fria e os 21ºC na mais quente.


----------



## RStorm (5 Jul 2022 às 14:32)

Boa tarde 

Ontem e hoje o tempo tem se apresentado agradável, com manhãs nubladas e tardes soalheiras e não muito quentes. 
A nortada também tem marcado presença durante o pico das tardes. 

É de aproveitar este luxo, antes da chegada do inferno, que parece se querer estender ao longo de vários dias


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2022 às 20:24)

há pouco conseguia ver a célula da Serra da Estrela mas não dava para tirar foto na altura, agora que estou em casa já desapareceu


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Jul 2022 às 21:13)

Não deverá vir nada de especial para aqui, mas um ninho de formigas aqui à porta entrou em histeria ao fim da tarde. Será que estarão a adivinhar alguma coisa? Agora fiquei com curiosidade...


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2022 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Sai de Belas perto das 21h, céu encoberto, vento e muita humidade, outra realidade..

Máxima de 30.1°C por casa, o vento acelerou bem ao fim da tarde, agora mais calmo, a humidade continua alta. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2022 às 01:53)

Boa noite,
Os últimos dias têm sido a frescura antes da calmaria... Por causa do vento de oeste/noroeste, o tempo tem estado mais fresco e por vezes algo enevoado de manhã e à noite. De facto nem parece que estamos literalmente à porta duma vaga de calor brutal, com temperaturas próximas de 40ºC previstas para a zona na próxima semana - seria a primeira vez desde 2018 se os quarentas fossem atingidos.   

Entretanto esta noite segue fresquinha, com 16,4ºC neste momento. Será muito possivelmente a última noite fresca dos últimos tempos, logo estou a aproveitar para ter a janela aberta agora. Apesar de ter um sistema de arrefecimento em casa, a realidade é que a temperatura aqui no meu espaço é superior a 25ºC, tendo registado uma subida significativa na primeira semana de julho sem qualquer tipo de vaga de calor! Os próximos dias serão duros, e desta vez não tenho como fugir para o Sotavento Algarvio porque vou estar a trabalhar...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 04:57)

david 6 disse:


> há pouco conseguia ver a célula da Serra da Estrela mas não dava para tirar foto na altura, agora que estou em casa já desapareceu





StormRic disse:


> Essas foram as únicas células que se avistaram aqui (Póvoa de Santa Iria, Lisboa), de bem longe (cerca de 200 Km), e que alguns minutos antes tiveram estes ecos na encosta sudoeste da Estrela (vale de Unhais da Serra):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi assim a vista daqui.

---

Noite e madrugada novamente com muita humidade. No passeio nocturno pelo bairro estava 17,8ºC com 86%. Os carros estavam todos orvalhados.
Estratos em farrapos corriam de ONO.

Agora em Santa Iria estão 17,0ºC e 94%

A máxima foi novamente muito próxima da registada nos dias anteriores, 30,1ºC; mínima um pouco mais baixa, 16,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Em Caneças, aos 300m de altitude, estão 16,0ºC e nevoeiro cerrado.
0,2mm da precipitação provocada pelo nevoeiro.

A novidade é que o vento está fraco/praticamente nulo.
Embora ontem à noite ainda tenha soprado de forma moderada a forte de NO.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2022 às 09:04)

Bom dia. 
Mais uma manhã fresquinha e encoberta. Não trago casaco para o trabalho porque eu sei que vai estar calor à tarde mas já deu para rapar frio.


----------



## Tonton (6 Jul 2022 às 09:48)




----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2022 às 10:05)

Boas
Mínima de 16,4ºC e agora tal como nos últimos dias nevoeiro e apenas 20,2ºC, este verão de sonho infelizmente está a acabar e vem ai o Inferno


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

O dia segue bem fresco e húmido graças a o AC natural de SW...estão apenas 20,8ºC com 89%HR e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

Tonton disse:


> Ver anexo 1789



A previsão foi actualizada/corrigida às 10h23.
No geral, descida de 1ºC a 2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

miguel disse:


> O dia segue *bem fresco e húmido graças a o AC natural de SW*...*estão apenas 20,8ºC com 89%HR *e vento fraco a moderado


Tens sorte, aqui com a serra pela frente não chega cá esse ar fresco. Também não está muito quente, a temperatura ronda os *+29ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

Por aqui ainda se aproveita bem a nortada.

27ºC de máxima. Mesmo com a onda de calor a vir, dificilmente devo passar dos 35ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

miguel disse:


> O dia segue bem fresco e húmido graças a o AC natural de SW...estão apenas 20,8ºC com 89%HR e vento fraco a moderado


Um pouco mais quente aqui junto ao Tejo, mas ainda assim bem agradável, graças também ao AC natural de SW.





Máxima *26.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Boa tarde

O pólo do calor centrado no cotovelo do vale do Tejo, às três da tarde:






Em Santa Iria *32,2ºC*. A nortada tentou uma primeira investida um pouco antes, o que fez a temperatura descer duas décimas, mas perdeu para já o duelo com a bolha de calor da lezíria.
Vialonga já teve 33,2ºC, desceu para 32,4ºC; Alverca (Sobralinho) 33,7ºC em subida.
E é este o panorama consistente pelo Tejo acima até aos máximos na zona Tomar/Entroncamento/Constância/Abrantes (37ºC).


----------



## RStorm (6 Jul 2022 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Dia novamente com neblina e nortada, a impedir que a temperatura não suba tanto, isto após um início da manhã com nevoeiro.
Era bom que este padrão se mantivesse nos próximos dias.

As previsões são no mínimo assustadoras, não me recordo de um evento tão prolongado como este, espero que os modelos ainda dêem uma valente reviravolta 

Se fosse inverno, não havia tantos dias seguidos de chuva seguidos com de calor extremo agora, mas enfim é o que temos


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 26,4ºC.
Por agora nortada moderada e 22,3ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

Mammatus disse:


> Um pouco mais quente aqui junto ao Tejo, mas ainda assim bem agradável, graças também ao AC natural de SW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O AC natural desligou-se ao final da tarde, o fluxo virou para NW, a temperatura que até então se mantinha estável acabou por subir.
Novo valor da máxima, *28.3ºC*, registado num horário mais tardio.

Sigo com 24.1ºC, vento muito fraco de NW, nota-se o ar mais seco e um aroma diferente... "cheira" a calor.


----------



## meko60 (6 Jul 2022 às 22:42)

Boa noite.
Hoje à tarde já se notou a subida de temperatura. Máxima de 30,4ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 00:31)

Boa noite.
Noite mais quentinha, *22,4°C* neste momento. 
IPMA a prever 39°C de máxima para Lisboa hoje. Duvido muito.


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

hoje já aqueceu, andei quase todo o dia pela zona do Parque das Nações, algumas nuvens de manhã e aquela sensação de humidade.
Durante a tarde já aqueceu...já mal se podia estar ao Sol.

Máximas aqui à volta:
33ºC por aqui, 30.9ºC na Apsia, Estacal 31.5ºC, 31.9ºC na Escola (Póvoa)

Amanhã parece que já vai doer...


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 01:05)

Aqui está um nevoeiro cerrado já e estão apenas 17,4ºC, bem mais baixo que o previsto... a máxima ontem acabou por não passar dos 27,7ºC, longe também do previsto


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 04:08)

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola, zona alta): 22,8ºC estável ou descendo muito lentamente. Noite tropical serena e assim deve permanecer até "explodir" o sol.
Meteo Santa Iria não baixa dos 23ºC, 23,1ºC agora.
Estacal com o mesmo valor.
Vialonga lá no vale anda aos altos e baixos ao sabor da brisa dos montes, à volta dos 22ºC.

Nortada deve aparecer entre as três e as quatro da tarde, mesmo a tempo de cortar a máxima prevista de 38ºC (média Oriente-Loures-VFXira).
Aposto que aqui não se passa dos 36ºC.

Máximas de ontem na RLC. Claro que Alvega tem o valor mais elevado, 37,8ºC.







E as mínimas de uma véspera de "onda de calor". Praia da Rainha com a sua inversão típica, 12,9ºC (água do mar 17ºC).


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical em Caneças: 22,8ºC às 0h01.
A noite esteve toda na casa dos 23ºC. Às 08h já estava nos 25ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 10:02)

Boas
Noite toda de nevoeiro, mínima de 16,0ºC
Agora o céu está limpo, o vento nulo e já vai nos 28,6ºC


----------



## Microburst (7 Jul 2022 às 10:37)

Bom dia desde o Feijó. 
O dia de hoje começou completamente diferente dos anteriores com o céu limpo e vento morno, trazendo aquele cheiro seco de calor que já se fazia sentir ontem ao final do dia.

Pouco passa das 10h30 e já estão 29,2°C, HR nos 40%, pressão nos 1021,4hpa e o vento sopra geralmente fraco de NE.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 10:48)

Cascais, quartel BV Cascais:

Temperatura atual: 29.2ºC
Humidade: 47%


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

A subida está imparável e já vai nos 31,6ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 11:06)

Hoje está a aquecer bem rápido, a esta hora as estações no eixo Azeitão/Quinta do Anjo  já tudo nos *+31ºC*. Começa o inferno...


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 11:32)

Voltou o AC natural, baixou dos 31,8ºC para os atuais 28,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 11:37)

miguel disse:


> Voltou o AC natural, baixou dos 31,8ºC para os atuais* 28,1ºC*



Sortudo! 

Por aqui o panorama é o seguinte:


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

Aqui por Cascais, em 10 minutos passou para 31.3, mas ja baixou para os 29.. Anda  oscilar..


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 12:46)

Em Caneças estão 31,9ºC - Máxima do ano até ao momento.
Isto depois da primeira noite tropical do ano.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2022 às 13:10)

TiagoLC disse:


> Eu quero é saber onde é que o IPMA foi buscar os 39°C de hoje para Lisboa. ECMWF, AROME e GFS pouco passam dos 36°C.



Às 13h Tapada da Ajuda e Amoreiras já tinham ido aos 35,1ºC  Portanto não me admira se chegar aos 38/39.

Provavelmente o algoritmo do IPMA tem em conta o fator urbano e mete mais uns pózinhos além daquilo que os modelos apresentam.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2022 às 14:01)

MeteoTomar novamente online em MeteoTomar, com uma Davis Vue.

Neste momento conta com 36.6ª e ja esteve nos 37.2ª.


----------



## Microburst (7 Jul 2022 às 14:08)

Feijó, dados das 14h:

34,2°C, HR nos 27%, pressão nos 1021,2hpa e o vento sopra fraco de NE.

Nuvem de fumo negro avistada a Sueste.


----------



## Pisfip (7 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui já foi aos 38c - Atualmente 36.6c


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

Boa ( ) tarde

*37,9ºC *em Vialonga, no vale. Teve uma mínima pontual de *19,9ºC* que nem aparece no gráfico, mas o resto da noite/madrugada sempre nos vinte.
*35,7ºC* aqui na Escola perto; mínima *20,3ºC* num pico invertido às 6h30.
*37,9ºC* também em Meteo Santa Iria ! E a subir! Mínima *21,0ºC*, pouco antes das 7h.
*34,5ºC* no Estacal, mínima *21,4ºC*, cerca das 6h30.

Às 13h45 aqui na rua, sombra com vento de Leste, 34,1ºC, índice de calor 36ºC.

Off-topic: há um alerta da Câmara/Junta, não confirmado oficialmente, para uma invasão de baratas gigantes que saiem das sarjetas sem grade. Pintam à volta de verde para avisar, puseram pesticida.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 14:52)

Perdi a aposta: a Escola já marca 36,1ºC (tinha dito que não passava dos 36ºC).

*38,7ºC em Santa iria
38,3ºC em Vialonga.*


----------



## Mammatus (7 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

Microburst disse:


> Feijó, dados das 14h:
> 
> 34,2°C, HR nos 27%, pressão nos 1021,2hpa e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
> 
> Nuvem de fumo negro avistada a Sueste.


Deve ser esta ocorrência no Seixal.







Sigo com 34.7ºC, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

Microburst disse:


> Nuvem de fumo negro avistada a Sueste.


Deve ser por causa do incêndio em Paio Pires. Daqui também se vê bem a coluna de fumo, a leste... 
https://fogos.pt/fogo/2022150061252
__________________________
Depois dum dia ainda fresco, com nevoeiro durante a manhã e noite e uma máxima que não superou os 24ºC na zona, hoje o dia segue com céu limpo e um tempo bem quente. A máxima até ao momento foi de 33,5ºC, e neste momento estão 31,0ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira (por aqui não deve andar muito longe). O vento de noroeste moderado tem vindo a atenuar a temperatura durante a tarde, no entanto isso deve mudar a partir de amanhã com a diminuição do vento e uma corrente de leste mais intensa.  

Isto contrasta com a madrugada de hoje, que ainda foi fresquinha e com nevoeiro. Mal o nevoeiro se dissipou, por volta das sete e meia da manhã, a temperatura subiu uns 5ºC em apenas hora e meia...


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 15:27)

StormRic disse:


> Perdi a aposta: a Escola já marca 36,1ºC (tinha dito que não passava dos 36ºC).
> 
> *38,7ºC em Santa iria
> 38,3ºC em Vialonga.*


Temos que ir com o carro à inspecção zona alta da Póvoa a marcar 38.5°C, aqui junto ao Tejo, zona de São João da Talha sempre a marcar 37.5°C


@StormRic 36.6°C na escola

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 15:55)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 33,8ºC.

Agora, vento moderado de NO (20-35km/h) e temperatura a descer: 32,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 16:08)

remember disse:


> Temos que ir com o carro à inspecção zona alta da Póvoa a marcar 38.5°C, aqui junto ao Tejo, zona de São João da Talha sempre a marcar 37.5°C
> 
> 
> @StormRic 36.6°C na escola
> ...



Já estourou todas as previsões:

Escola: 37,3ºC
Meteo Santa Iria: 40,7ºC 
Estacal: 35,6ºC
Vialonga: 38,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Às 13h Tapada da Ajuda e Amoreiras já tinham ido aos 35,1ºC  Portanto não me admira se chegar aos 38/39.
> 
> Provavelmente o algoritmo do IPMA tem em conta o fator urbano e mete mais uns pózinhos além daquilo que os modelos apresentam.


Estações no geral a rondar os 36°C neste momento. Acredito nos 39°C para o Ribatejo e Alentejo. Lisboa (cidade) duvido.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 16:30)

Aqui estão 37,7ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 37,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 16:35)

O vento quente de NW, que estranho 

Mínima de *17ºC*, máxima no vale de Belas até agora foi de *34,5ºC*, mas está a oscilar muito agora. Mesmo assim, não esperava tanto.

Amadora teve máxima de 35ºC.

Alcochete CLIMA.AML quase a quebrar os 40ºC  Localização interessante, deve estar a levar com o calor todo da lezíria...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 16:35)

StormRic disse:


> Meteo Santa Iria: 40,7ºC


Impossível. Já não é a primeira vez que essa estação apresenta valores inflacionados.
Nenhuma estação do IPMA chegou sequer aos 40°C às 16h.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 16:40)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estações no geral a rondar os 36°C neste momento. Acredito nos 39°C para o Ribatejo e Alentejo. Lisboa (cidade) duvido.


Localmente é capaz de ter chegado. A máxima na estação do Amoreiras chegou aos *38,7ºC*.

Outras:
Tapada da Ajuda: *36,5ºC*
Geofísico:* 35,9ºC*

Fora de Lisboa:
Pegões:* 40ºC *
Coruche: *39,6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 16:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Localmente é capaz de ter chegado. A máxima na estação do Amoreiras chegou aos *38,7ºC*.
> 
> Outras:
> Tapada da Ajuda: *36,5ºC*
> ...


A estação da Amoreiras é urbana, não se deve considerar.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A estação da Amoreiras é urbana, não se deve considerar.


Sim, mas se calhar o fator urbano também se teve em consideração. Se a estação fosse para excluir, o IPMA não a colocava no mapa...
Além disso, pelo menos nos últimos dias, as máximas entra essa estação e a de Gago Coutinho não diferem muito.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 16:53)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estações no geral a rondar os 36°C neste momento. Acredito nos 39°C para o Ribatejo e Alentejo. Lisboa (cidade) duvido.


Abocado 37.2 em Alcabideche, por isso Lisboa cidade chega facilmente aos 39 ..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 16:55)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O gajo veio com a força toda como estava previsto  Que diferença entre o dia de ontem , e hoje!  Azeitão vai nos 34.4°c , e  vai entrando agora alguma nortada! HR nos impressionantes 25% , isto vai ser mesmo a doer!  A partir de amanhã vou reportar de perto de Seia, mais propriamente Travancinha! Bom evento a todos


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 16:58)

ruijacome disse:


> Abocado 37.2 em Alcabideche, por isso Lisboa cidade chega facilmente aos 39 ..


Onde viste esse registo? Todas as estações Wunderground dessa zona registam à volta de 33°C neste momento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, mas se calhar o fator urbano também se teve em consideração. Se a estação fosse para excluir, o IPMA não a colocava no mapa...
> Além disso, pelo menos nos últimos dias, as máximas entra essa estação e a de Gago Coutinho não diferem muito.


Verdade, mas até ter uma foto de como essa estação está instalada não vou estar a considerar como valores muito accurate.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, mas se calhar o fator urbano também se teve em consideração. Se a estação fosse para excluir, o IPMA não a colocava no mapa...
> Além disso, pelo menos nos últimos dias, as máximas entra essa estação e a de Gago Coutinho não diferem muito.


A estação das Amoreiras regista sempre os valores mais altos da cidade. Não faz sentido, tendo em conta que nem sequer é dos locais mais quentes. Basta também comparar com os dados da estação do Geofísico, ali ao lado.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 17:11)

TiagoLC disse:


> Onde viste esse registo? Todas as estações Wunderground dessa zona registam à volta de 33°C neste momento...


Está no tópico de acompanhamento da zona sul … pelo Jonas …


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

ruijacome disse:


> Está no tópico de acompanhamento da zona sul … pelo Jonas …


Ele está noutra zona do país.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Às 13h Tapada da Ajuda e Amoreiras já tinham ido aos 35,1ºC  Portanto não me admira se chegar aos 38/39.
> 
> Provavelmente o algoritmo do IPMA tem em conta o fator urbano e mete mais uns pózinhos além daquilo que os modelos apresentam.


Em Lisboa, o Relógio chegou aos 37.8, a Gago Coutinho aos 37.4 graus. Tenho aqui numa lista também uma estação no Liceu Francês (campolide), que chegou aos 38.7 graus.


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 17:24)

TiagoLC disse:


> Ele está noutra zona do país.


Por acaso está, mas até tem graça, porque as estações que estou a ver por Alcabideche tiveram máximas de 37/38ºC, aliás uma que está classificada pelo WU, teve máxima de 38ºC.
A estação de Amoreiras será assim tão má? É que está localizada no LFCL...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verdade, mas até ter uma foto de como essa estação está instalada não vou estar a considerar como valores muito accurate.





TiagoLC disse:


> A estação das Amoreiras regista sempre os valores mais altos da cidade. Não faz sentido, tendo em conta que nem sequer é dos locais mais quentes. Basta também comparar com os dados da estação do Geofísico, ali ao lado.


Continuo a achar que o IPMA não teria uma estação no mapa que estivesse mal instalada e com dados inflacionados e muito menos a ter registos diários como esta tem.
Mas pronto, eu referi que localmente poderiam ter sido atingidos os valores que estavam previstos e não na generalidade. Além disso, a previsão da máxima para Lisboa hoje foi retificada para 38ºC.
O @Jorge_scp referiu isto no seguimento livre:


Jorge_scp disse:


> Em Lisboa, o Relógio chegou aos 37.8, a Gago Coutinho aos 37.4 graus. Tenho aqui numa lista também uma estação no Liceu Francês (campolide), que chegou aos 38.7 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Continuo a achar que o IPMA não teria uma estação no mapa que estivesse mal instalada e com dados inflacionados e muito menos a ter registos diários como esta tem.
> Mas pronto, eu referi que localmente poderiam ter sido atingidos os valores que estavam previstos e não na generalidade. Além disso, a previsão da máxima para Lisboa hoje foi retificada para 38ºC.
> O @Jorge_scp referiu isto no seguimento livre:


Não seria a primeira vez, a estação do Cabo da Roca está instalada como está...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Últimos registo horários. O das 17h deverá iniciar a descida, mas em algumas estações chega a ser o mais elevado:

















Coruche 39,9ºC
Pegões 40,0ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não seria a primeira vez, a estação do Cabo da Roca está instalada como está...


Exatamente. E o facto de a estação das Amoreiras registar sempre uma temperatura máxima 2°C/3°C acima da estação do Geofísico, sendo que distam 1km uma da outra, é também no mínimo suspeito.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2022 às 19:19)

Cidade de Tomar. Esta tarde.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2022 às 19:39)

Extremos hoje:
 Mínima 16,0ºC
Máxima 37,9ºC
Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora estão ainda 35,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2022 às 19:41)

máxima *39.8ºC*
agora está fresquinho, está só 35.2ºC


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (7 Jul 2022 às 20:02)

Muito fumo no ceu


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2022 às 20:08)

MeteoTomar atingiu os 39.3 amanhã promete mais alto, vamos ver


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jul 2022 às 20:16)

TiagoLC disse:


> Eu quero é saber onde é que o IPMA foi buscar os 39°C de hoje para Lisboa. ECMWF, AROME e GFS pouco passam dos 36°C.


Nas amoreiras às 16h a estação registou 37.6ºC, suponho que a máxima deva ter rondado os 38ºC (previsão de temperatura máxima de hoje). Não vi como foram as temperaturas noutras estações da cidade de Lisboa, mas os modelos sempre apontaram entre 36-38ºC. Talvez o IPMA considere o efeito de ilha de calor, tal como disse o @Duarte Sousa


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 21:13)

28ºC ainda e aproveitar a nortada para fazer circular melhor o ar em casa.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2022 às 21:23)

31.2ºC


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 21:31)

Finalmente abaixo dos 31°C, já abri as janelas todas de casa, mesmo assim antes de abrir as janelas já tinha passado os 30°C na sala e os 29°C no quarto, vai ser lindo vai... Primeira mínima tropical em tanto tempo, 21°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 21:48)

Temperaturas presentes nas quatro estações de referência: 
Às 20h15
*30,2ºC; 31,2; 30,4ºC; 30,2ºC*. Num giro pelo bairro, há cerca de uma hora, cheguei a medir 33,5ºC.

Agora:
*29,7ºC; 30,1ºC; 29,7ºC: 29,4ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2022 às 21:53)

Hoje a máxima andou entre os 34 e os 35ºC na zona, um claro contraste com o dia de ontem, que teve uma máxima inferior em mais de 10ºC. Entretanto a noite segue bem abafada, com céu limpo e uma temperatura que ainda anda nos 30ºC por estas horas. Isto já começa a parecer, de certa forma, aquela vaga de calor de agosto de 2018... 

Os próximos dias serão um autêntico forno por aqui. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Mammatus (7 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

Boa noite 

Só baixou dos 30ºC agora...






Máxima de *37.0ºC* (uma subida de quase 10ºC relativamente a ontem).


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2022 às 22:25)

aqui também já vai a descer, 28.9ºC, se for preciso ainda vou acabar abaixo dos 20, o que é normal aqui, inversões


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 22:34)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 35.5°c ,  e ainda uma noite tropicalissíma com uns atuais 29.2°c , e apenas 30% de HR  Incrível a massa de ar quente já instalada


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer levantou agora um fresco vindo do lado do mar...nortada. Mesmo assim o termómetro a marcar 26'C a esta hora!!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

30,4 graus na estação da Marina de Cascais...wow


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 00:37)

só cheira é a fumo por aqui agora, certamente do incêndio a norte de Ourém, ao final da tarde via se uma barra escura a norte

25.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 00:38)

Benfica/Segunda circular: É 00h38 e o carro marca *30°C*.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2022 às 00:41)

Boa noite 

Primeiro dia da saga começou logo em grande, com a máxima a atingir os *37,6°C*, segundo a Clima.AML 
A nortada ainda ajudou a amenizar um pouco a coisa, embora o ar fosse bastante quente. 

Alcochete chegou mesmo aos *40°C*, isto após uma mínima de *17°C*. Incrível!

Neste momento, a noite segue escaldante, com a Clima.AML a marcar *27,5°C*. Isto está bonito está, vai ser uma noite bem passada vai


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 00:52)

Em Caneças vento moderado de N e 27,8C!
Lá em baixo em Odivelas a estação do clima.aml ainda está nos 30,1C.

Às 0h, o Cabo Raso estava com 29,5C.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jul 2022 às 00:56)

Estou com 29.2º e 28% de Hr


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 01:02)

Vinha a descer... já vai em 29.3ºC e 28% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2022 às 01:06)

31 graus na estação da Duna da Cresmina.
Lestada a soprar a 27 km/h

Grandes mergulhos nocturnos no guincho.
Cheira-me que não vamos ter a habitual rotação de vento e proporcionará mínimas épicas...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2022 às 01:10)

Boas,

25,0 graus aqui.
Em princípio será a primeira mínima tropical, vamos ver..


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 01:11)

29,2ºC na Clima.AML de Cascais (Pedra do Sal)

A mais alta da rede ainda é Loures, ainda acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2022 às 01:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 25,0 graus aqui.
> Em princípio será a primeira mínima tropical, vamos ver..


Por aqui, 30ºC neste momento...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 01:15)

Não sei se já repararam mas o Cabo Raso registou a máxima agora à noite. 
*29,2°C* por Carnaxide.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

Boa madrugada a todos,
Por aqui tem vindo a descer, sigo com 18.7 e ausência de vento. Talvez esta inversão ajude no combate ao incêndio que continua a lavrar em Ourém


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 01:26)

Estou completamente isolado da lestada aqui, já vou nos 22,8ºC  e uma brisa fresquinha de NW.

Maioria dos locais à minha volta 5 ou 6 graus acima ainda...


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jul 2022 às 01:49)

Vamos todos para o Parral passar a noite, não esquecer de levar um sobretudo. 







Que brutalidade de extremos!







Madrugada magrebina, sigo 26.6ºC, forno de SSE.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2022 às 02:00)

Estação IPMA Gago Coutinho a registar 28.9°C às 0.00h. Cheiro a fumo de incêndio florestal na rua.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jul 2022 às 03:28)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 04:30)

Passeio nocturno pelo bairro, zona alta da Póvoa, na última hora.
Junto aos átrios de entrada dos prédios: 27,7ºC.
Pelo meio da rua: 28,5ºC
Cerca das 3h15 começou o vento do quadrante Leste: subida até aos* 30,5ºC*. Quando o vento parava descia aos 29,5ºC.
Neste momento há de vez em quando uma brisa fraca do quadrante Oeste.
Temperatura finalmente a descer a valores mais razoáveis: 25,5ºC na Escola; 26,2ºC em Meteo Santa Iria.; 26,7ºC em Estacal; 24,4ºC em Vialonga.

Já temos o registo diário de ontem:

40,0ºC em Pegões; 39,9ºC em Coruche e Tomar; 39,8ºC em Alvega.









Noite tropical restrita  a algumas estações de Lisboa e Barreiro.














Humidade relativa mínima muito baixa na maior parte das estações não costeiras.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 04:55)

A subir... 29,8ºC com 14% ! 

Falta cerca de uma hora para nascer o sol, já não consigo abrir as janelas.

E o cheiro acre/adocicado e fuliginoso dos incêndios invade tudo.


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2022 às 07:03)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Cascais, na estação do nosso quartel, a temperatura não baixou dos 28ºC ... Valente...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 07:14)

Em Caneças a mínima até ao momento foi de 26,9C.
Por agora, 27,1C.

O vento soprou toda a noite, fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2022 às 08:49)

Bom dia

A mínima apenas desceu até aos *25,3°C *pelas 6h30 

A manhã segue já bem quente, com *27,1°C *e um cheiro intenso a queimado.
Vai ser mais um dia a doer


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2022 às 09:08)

Mínimas agressivas , destaque para Almoinhas Velhas (Malveira da Serra): 28,8 graus.
Nestas situações de lestada é uma das mais  impressionantes da rede de estações.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia!
Muito mais quente hoje mas pelo menos temos vento para arejar o ambiente, dentro dos possíveis, claro.
E confirma-se, o Cabo Raso ontem registou a temperatura máxima (*29,9°C*) às 23:59.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2022 às 09:27)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE em Lisboa. Já está um calor abrasador.
Estação IPMA Gago Coutinho com registo de  27,7°C às 7.00h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2022 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
Hoje a coisa começa bem... Ainda são dez da manhã e a temperatura já se encontra acima dos 29°C, depois de uma madrugada escaldante, com mínima tropical (algo bem incomum por aqui).  Espera-se um dia bem quentinho, com uma temperatura que, a este ritmo, chegará provavelmente a valores bem próximos dos 40°C e hoje, para piorar a situação, temos uma "névoa" de cinza anti-moura vinda dos incêndios mais a norte!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 10:22)

aqui pode disparar bem durante o dia, mas também dispara bem à noite, apesar da máxima ter rondado perto dos 40ºC, tive minima na casa dos 16ºC, mas neste momento já vai nos 32.2ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia pessoal,

De saída de Azeitão para umas mini férias, despeço-me com uma mínima de 24.4°c , e às 10.50h da manhã já estão 33.6°c , com apenas 20% de HR  E ainda com tantos dias pela frente disto praticamente garantidos , ainda vejo malta a falar  por aqui de "um não evento "  Enfim...

Bom evento a todos , e protejam-se do calor pessoal


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 11:15)

Boas
Mínima poucas vezes vista aqui, 25,6ºC
Agora já estão 36,2ºC com vento nulo e humidade nos 30%


----------



## Microburst (8 Jul 2022 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Nenhuma novidade aqui pelo Feijó face ao relatado pelos colegas situados nas zonas circundantes, noite muito quente e seca, passada por muitos à janela ou na varanda. A mínima foi de 26,2ºC às 05h38.

Dados das 11h15: 32,5ºC, HR 21%, PA 1020,1hpa e o vento sopra fraco (inferior a 10km/h) de NE.


----------



## Aine (8 Jul 2022 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

por aqui muito calor... a noite também foi quente.

Ontem á tarde houve algum vento, com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2022 às 11:38)

Tomar por volta das 11h30 já conta com 36.7. Hoje deve passar os 40 sem grandes problemas. Sempre a torrar


----------



## charlie17 (8 Jul 2022 às 11:48)

Minima tropical de 21.3ºC
Máxima de ontem de 38.8ºC

Sigo já com 35.7ºC, HR 31%

Ontem à noite o cheiro a fumo dos incêndios invadiu-me a casa, com ajuda do vento de NW.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

Ainda foram significativas as diferenças de temperatura entre a minha estação de Caneças a 300m de altitude e a estação do CLIMA.AML em Odivelas, a uns 30m de altitude.

Ontem
Caneças - Tmáx: 33,8ºC
Odivelas - Tmáx: 37,1ºC

Hoje
Caneças - Tmin: 26,9ºC
Odivelas - Tmin: 21,8ºC

Devido à altitude, tenho por norma amplitudes térmicas baixas e vento constante.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jul 2022 às 12:15)

Boas,

Mínima de *24.0ºC*.

Quebrada a barreira dos 30 antes das 11h.

Sigo com 34.0ºC, vento fraco NE, tem instantes que deriva para N/NW.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> De saída de Azeitão para os mini férias, despeço-me com uma mínima 24.4°c , e as 10.50h da manhã já estão 33.6°c , com apenas 20% de HR  E ainda com tantos dias pela frente disto praticamente garantidos , ainda vejo malta a falar  por aqui de "um não evento "  Enfim...
> 
> Bom evento a todos , e protejam-se do calor pessoal



Boas mini-férias my friend


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2022 às 12:38)

A aquecer a todo o gás!

Sigo com *34,8°C *e nortada fraca. Alcochete já passou dos *36°C*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2022 às 12:39)

Bom dia.

Ontem máxima de *37,7ºC* na minha estação de referência (Qta Nova de S. Roque, a cerca de 700m da minha localização), e também na estação do CLIMA.AML instalada no centro de Loures, na Escola Básica Luís Sttau Monteiro (embora nesta os dados sejam de 30 em 30 minutos).

Hoje, mínima de *26,1ºC* na Qta Nova de S. Roque e *23,3ºC* na Escola Básica Luís Sttau Monteiro.

Neste momento, Qta Nova de S. Roque segue com 35,8ºC (sendo que já foi aos 36,2ºC - mais 3ºC que ontem à mesma hora).
A Escola Luís Sttau Monteiro até ao momento tem uma máxima de 36,6ºC (mais 3,6ºC que ontem à mesma hora).

Mais um dia para destilar


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2022 às 13:20)

MeteoTomar bateu a pouco os 41.1, cerca das 13h


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

lsalvador disse:


> MeteoTomar bateu a pouco os 41.1, cerca das 13h


Hoje prevêem  +42°C para Tomar  hoje a tua estação deve chegar aos +43°C.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 14:05)

Odivelas era às 14h a estação mais quente da rede CLIMA.AML com 38,7ºC.

Em Caneças estão 35,3ºC. Máxima até ao momento de 35,9ºC.


----------



## Tonton (8 Jul 2022 às 14:23)

Há pouco, na estação do IPMA de Lisboa/Amoreiras, 39,4ºC....


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 14:32)

Estações em Lisboa a rondar os 38°C. 

É provável que hoje os 40°C sejam atingidos. Ao menos vai soprando uma aragem.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2022 às 14:39)

Acabei de chegar aos 38,8ºC (Montijo). Há uns valentes anos que não sentia tanto calor inclusive durante a noite!


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jul 2022 às 14:58)

Actuais 37.8ºC, mas já tocou nos 38.7ºC.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2022 às 15:24)

Situação atual 

Montijo: *38,9°C *
Alcochete: *40,6°C *

Não se consegue andar na rua com o bafo, embora com a nortada a marcar presença.


----------



## fhff (8 Jul 2022 às 15:37)

Colares com 29ºC e uma brisa de Norte....muito raro estas temperaturas com vento do quadrante Norte.
Dois Portos (IPMA) com uns impressionantes 40,4ºC .


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Lisboa Amoreiras teve máxima de 41.1 C.


----------



## Aine (8 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Calor continua... não se pode  

agora à tarde levantou-se vento... mas não refresca nada porque é quente....


----------



## Candy (8 Jul 2022 às 15:42)

Só pra deixar o registo de Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche...
Hora de almoço 35ºC...
Em Peniche, centro, não vi mas pelo menos as folhas das árvores pareciam abanar um bocadinho (pouco, muito pouco). Já na Atouguia nem uma agulha bulia...

Agora não sei... antes do almoço tb não sei... Valha-me o escritório virado a norte e de construção antiga 

Estou com a porta da varanda aberta e ainda há pouco (cerca de meia hora) notei um aumento substancial do vento, na Atouguia, principalmente no que toca a rajada. Agora parece ter passado, mas notou-se bem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 15:43)

Inferno invulgar por esta crista de montes sobranceiros ao Tejo e lezíria. O vento de Leste quando sopra traz uma nova lufada de calor.

"Passeio" pelo bairro cerca das 14h30. Sempre à sombra, saída do prédio 37,5ºC depois do refrescante átrio das escadas a cerca de 25ºC.
Ao longo dos prédios, fachada norte, mantém-se abaixo dos 38ºC. Atravessar a rua equivale a apanhar logo com 40ºC que nem medi bem porque o vento de Leste queimava os olhos. Na esquina mais abaixo, 39,2ºC. HR nem sequer baixou dos 23%. Há uns pinheiros mansos bem altos e cheios de pinhas aqui. O crepitar das pinhas a estalar era permanente.
O passeio durou poucos minutos, claro...

Neste momento as estações WU da zona marcam:
41,1ºC em Vialonga
39,2ºC na Escola (HR 5% ). Os animais da Quintinha (Quinta da Piedade, parque da cidade) devem estar a sofrer...
42,9ºC em Meteo Santa Iria, que continua a extremar em relação às outras estações, talvez derivado de radiação à volta.
38,0ºC em Estacal
39,1ºC em Alverca (alt. 68 m)
42,8ºC em V.F.Xira, como era de esperar.

O panorama para montante ao longo do vale do Tejo é sempre este, mas os quarentas vão tornando-se mais frequentes.


----------



## Candy (8 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

Voltaram as rajadas de vento. Coisa estranha...
Várias pessoas relatam estar 37ºC...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

Qta Nova de S. Roque com máxima de* 41,0ºC*, até ao momento.

Escola Luís Sttau Monteiro (Clima.AML) com máxima de *39,7ºC* até agora (dados de 30 em 30 minutos).


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa Amoreiras teve máxima de 41.1 C.


Vou continuar a insistir, não vale a pena seguir a estação das Amoreiras. A estação do Geofísico marcava *37,8°C* às 15h, enquanto que a das Amoreiras marcava supostamente 40,1°C. Distam 1km uma da outra...*1km*!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 16:30)

TiagoLC disse:


> Vou continuar a insistir, não vale a pena seguir a estação das Amoreiras. A estação do Geofísico marcava *37,8°C* às 15h, enquanto que a das Amoreiras marcava supostamente 40,1°C. Distam 1km uma da outra...*1km*!



Talvez, mas atenção que Geofísico está rodeado da ilha de frescura do Jardim Botânico. O interesse de Amoreiras é de medir o efeito de ilha de calor da cidade, ou seja, mais perto das condições urbanas próprias da grande cidade. O "terreno" urbano desta e outras zonas, entenda-se a diversidade de grandes massas de prédios, tem necessariamente que interferir na diferença de temperaturas de estações próximas. Não são duas estações numa planície, nem sequer numa urbanização contínua e regular, como por exemplo em extensas zonas da margem sul. Lisboa é dos locais mais "acidentados" da região. 2,3ºC é insignificante. No meu bairro tenho diferenças dessas de uma para outra rua ou esquina.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 17:06)

Locais óptimos para veraneio (passe a publicidade):

Cabo Raso 
Ericeira
Santa Cruz (máxima hoje 29,0ºC  )










Cinco da tarde e aqui continua > 39ºC (Escola 39,1ºC)
Vialonga desceu dos 40ºC há minutos. Não detectei  mudança no vento aqui mas eólicas estão em andamento, parecem-me viradas para cá (vento ESE ).
Meteo Santa Iria continua extrema, 43,3ºC.
Alverca passou há pouco pela máxima de 39,7ºC.
Estacal chegou aos 38,3ºC.

Algumas máximas:
Lisboa (Ajuda): 38,3ºC 
Lisboa (Geofísico): 38,6ºC
Lisboa (Amoreiras): 41,1ºC
Dois Portos (Torres Vedras): 41,8ºC 
Coruche: 41,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 18:02)

Temperaturas voltaram a subir aqui na zona (segunda vaga):

Novas máximas:
Escola: 39,4ºC (17h15)
Meteo Santa Iria: 43,6ºC (agora)  
Vila Franca de Xira: 44,7ºC (17h30) 
Alverca: 39,7ºC (16h59)
Vialonga e Estacal mantém máximas já atingidas anteriormente (41,1ºC e 38,3ºC, respectivamente).


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho chegamos aos 39°C ainda há uma hora... incrível!


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 18:37)

Máxima de hoje de 40,3ºC feitos por volta da hora de almoço, o restante dia andou a temperatura entre os 36ºC e os 38ºC
 Neste momento estão 35,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez, mas atenção que Geofísico está rodeado da ilha de frescura do Jardim Botânico. O interesse de Amoreiras é de medir o efeito de ilha de calor da cidade, ou seja, mais perto das condições urbanas próprias da grande cidade. O "terreno" urbano desta e outras zonas, entenda-se a diversidade de grandes massas de prédios, tem necessariamente que interferir na diferença de temperaturas de estações próximas. Não são duas estações numa planície, nem sequer numa urbanização contínua e regular, como por exemplo em extensas zonas da margem sul. Lisboa é dos locais mais "acidentados" da região. 2,3ºC é insignificante. No meu bairro tenho diferenças dessas de uma para outra rua ou esquina.


Faz sentido, não associei ao Jardim Botânico. Ainda assim, não estou totalmente convencido. 
Saí agora do trabalho. Bem...que bafo!
As orelhas até ardem!


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Está um calor horrível em vez de descer ainda sobe a esta hora estão 35,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

Ainda nos *35ºC/36ºC* por toda a zona.
Isto mesmo apesar de as eólicas estarem a trabalhar depressa e viradas a Noroeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 20:15)

*32,2°C* por aqui. Está mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora. A nortada deu o ar de sua graça, alivia bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2022 às 20:19)

Boa tarde,
Hoje a máxima foi de 38,8°C na estação da Herdade da Aroeira, um absurdo! Entretanto a temperatura por aqui já está mais "suave" por causa da brisa marítima, com apenas 30°C, mas já está a aumentar de novo devido à diminuição dessa brisa. No entanto, basta ir um pouco para o interior para a temperatura ainda ser de 35°C ou superior.  

Veremos como corre esta noite...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:21)

máxima de *41.3ºC*
atual 35.6ºC


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

Mammatus disse:


> Actuais 37.8ºC, mas já tocou nos *38.7ºC*.


Acabou por ser a máxima do dia.

Ainda 34.5°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2022 às 20:36)

Por aqui ainda 33,5ºC, mais quente 2ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qta Nova de S. Roque com máxima de* 41,0ºC*, até ao momento.
> 
> Escola Luís Sttau Monteiro (Clima.AML) com máxima de *39,7ºC* até agora (dados de 30 em 30 minutos).


Dá para ver no gráfico as máximas a cada 30 mins, foi de 39,9ºC nessa estação.
A mais alta da rede CLIMA.AML foi Alcochete, com *40,9ºC*! VFX foi a segunda a passar os quarenta: 40,2ºC.
_____________________________________________________________________

Hoje o dia começou mais quente, a máxima foi atingida ainda antes das 14h, pouco habitual. 

Por Belas temos mínima de *19,5ºC*  e a máxima subiu mais que esperava, *37,2ºC*. 
Amadora CLIMA.AML foi aos 38ºC.
_____________________________________________________________________

Dei um salto a Sintra, a pensar que estivesse mais fresco mas enganei-me  Díria que uns 34/35ºC na vila foi o pico. Mesmo assim, é sempre fácil encontrar muitas sombras e a nortada sempre aparece mais cedo. Também as igrejas ajudam, melhor sítio para frescura.












Andorinhas muito divertidas mesmo com este calor. Visibilidade era q.b para o mar:






Amanhã há mais do mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:59)

Avaria deixa localidades dos concelhos de Oeiras, Cascais e Sintra sem luz​








						Já foi reestabelecido o fornecimento de energia em Oeiras, Cascais e Sintra
					

O fornecimento de energia elétrica nos concelhos de Oeiras, Cascais e Sintra foi restabelecido, depois de uma avaria na subestação de Trajouce ter deixado hoje algumas localidades sem eletricidade, informou fonte da E-Redes.




					24.sapo.pt
				




Certamento, o consumo elevado fez a subestação disparar.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jul 2022 às 22:52)

A esta hora sigo com 32,8 °C 
Máxima de 39,9 °C.

Um calor de ananases!


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> Inferno invulgar por esta crista de montes sobranceiros ao Tejo e lezíria. O vento de Leste quando sopra traz uma nova lufada de calor.
> 
> "Passeio" pelo bairro cerca das 14h30. Sempre à sombra, saída do prédio 37,5ºC depois do refrescante átrio das escadas a cerca de 25ºC.
> Ao longo dos prédios, fachada norte, mantém-se abaixo dos 38ºC. Atravessar a rua equivale a apanhar logo com 40ºC que nem medi bem porque o vento de Leste queimava os olhos. Na esquina mais abaixo, 39,2ºC. HR nem sequer baixou dos 23%. Há uns pinheiros mansos bem altos e cheios de pinhas aqui. O crepitar das pinhas a estalar era permanente.
> ...


É normal já tinha relatado que a instalação não é das melhores, não recebe vento em todos os quadrantes, se estiver vento normalmente os valores registados são quase iguais a todas as outras estações aqui há volta.

Não posso fazer muito mais, já resolvi o problema do sensor quanto à humidade, já não bloqueia nos 75% de HR, tive mesmo de trocar o sensor por um novo e já adquiri um RS novo, não dá para melhorar muito mais.

Passando à frente fiquei impressionado com a previsão para Loures de 41°C pelo IPMA, mínima de 26.1°C, impressionante a mínima da Apsia de 27.4°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Sigo com 31,1º e Hr abaixo dos 20% ( o higrómetro só lê até aos 20% ),
e a mínima ficou pelos 28,2º.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2022 às 23:00)

david 6 disse:


> máxima de *41.3ºC*
> atual 35.6ºC


Falei há pouco com a minha mãe que diz que passou um dia insuportável em Samora. A estação de lá registou uma máxima de 39,6 ºC e neste momento ainda 29,8 ºC.

Muito preocupado com o que aí vem... o IPMA prevê uma máxima de 45 ºC para terça-feira. Espero mesmo que este terrível cenário não venha a acontecer, perdoem-me os apaixonados pelas altas temperaturas. Há outras coisas mais importantes em jogo aqui.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Falei há pouco com a minha mãe que diz que passou um dia insuportável em Samora. A estação de lá registou uma máxima de 39,6 ºC e neste momento ainda 29,8 ºC.
> 
> Muito preocupado com o que aí vem... o IPMA prevê uma máxima de 45 ºC para terça-feira. Espero mesmo que este terrível cenário não venha a acontecer, perdoem-me os apaixonados pelas altas temperaturas. Há outras coisas mais importantes em jogo aqui.



aqui vai nos 27.7ºC, pois é ipma a meter 45ºC... (como usa o ecm), o gfs está melhor deixa lá ver...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 23:23)

Ainda nos 28ºC, muito mais dificil para descer hoje.


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

Bem mais fresco agora com 21,6°C, mais um pouco nem a mínima hoje seria tropical..


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 23:30)

Acabou de chegar aos 20% de HR, 29.9°C.
Que secura... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2022 às 23:52)

Por aqui parece que a proximidade ao mar ainda vai ajudando um pouco e só estão 24,2ºC na estação mais próxima, quando em Corroios os termómetros ainda batem os 30ºC por esta hora. Ainda assim está um autêntico bafo... 

Parece que nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá descer ligeiramente, se bem que continuará um calor do caraças, e na segunda teremos um "dia de transição". Depois vem o demo com a sua espada de _Volcano_!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

Meia-noite na rede CLIMA.AML

Nos 30ºC ou acima ainda: Almada, Amadora, Cascais, Lisboa, Loures, Odivelas (32ºC!)

Mafra 20ºC


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 00:15)

Extremos Clima.AML 

Montijo: *25,3°C / 39,0°C *
Alcochete: *23,0°C / 40,6°C *

Acho muito interessante os valores de Alcochete. Normalmente, Alcochete costuma ser mais fresco que o Montijo devido á maior exposição ao rio Tejo, mas o facto de a estação estar numa zona mais "interiorizada" e descampada a 2km do rio, faz logo uma grande diferença.

Por agora, mais uma noite de ananases com *29,1°C *e 26% HR 
Curioso, que há localidades próximas com temperaturas bem mais baixas e humidade elevada.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jul 2022 às 00:59)

Que dia infernal e registos incríveis de temperaturas, tanto mínima como máxima, raramente vistas aqui pela Amadora! 
Segundo as estações WU: *27,3°C / 39,2°C *

A HR variou entre os 14% e os 35%!! Igualmente impressionante...

1h da manhã e ainda 30,1°C com 18% de HR! 
Vento fraco/nulo de NE a fazer das suas...


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2022 às 01:03)

Temperatura anda no sobe e desce, 29.3ºC com 20% de HR.
Nem vale a pena ir já para a cama com este calor e nem pitada de vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 01:36)

Quase 13ºC de diferença entre Colares e Cabo da Roca


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2022 às 04:39)

Cabo da Roca igual a Portalegre esta noite.  Grandes diferenças:

Cabo da Roca: *30,1°C*
Colares: *16°C *
Cabo Raso: *23,7°C *


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 04:40)

remember disse:


> É normal já tinha relatado que a instalação não é das melhores, não recebe vento em todos os quadrantes, se estiver vento normalmente os valores registados são quase iguais a todas as outras estações aqui há volta.


Eu estou convencido que a estação está mesmo a dar a temperatura certa, que nem sequer é uma questão de receber radiação directa ou indirecta. O lugar deve efectivamente aquecer mais do que os sítios de outras estações. Cada vez mais compreendo a relatividade das medições de temperatura do ar em meios urbanos. Ao andar por todo o lado com a Kestrel observo diferenças e contrastes superiores aqueles que por vezes encontramos entre estações fixas, mesmo que julgamos próximas. A complexidade da distribuição e variação das temperaturas das massas e correntes de ar no ambiente urbano invalida a ideia de uma homogeneidade mínima. É porque a ideia de "solo" no meio urbano não faz sentido, é preferível registar a temperatura no topo dos edifícios, porque cá em baixo a variabilidade espacial é extrema.



remember disse:


> Temperatura anda no sobe e desce, 29.3ºC com 20% de HR.
> Nem vale a pena ir já para a cama com este calor e nem pitada de vento



No passeio nocturno que terminou às 4h, registei já no fim 29,3ºC com 26%, e nem sequer havia uma Lestada para evaporar o suor, nada, calma absoluta. 
E agora na última meia hora, volta a subir! Na Escola já ia tão promissora nos 26,6ºC e nesta altura... 30,1ºC ! 
Ainda não é hoje que abro as janelas, tento manter a todo o custo os 25-26ºC interiores, mas está difícil.

Entretanto, pasmem: qual é a estação que está a par de Portalegre na temperatura mais elevada da rede IPMA às 4h da madrugada, qual é?
Está ali, meio escondida:







 boas apostas!...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 05:51)

festa! A estação da Escola já baixou dos 26ºC, vou abrir as janelas!

Talvez um pouco tarde de mais...

4:48:07 utc


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2022 às 07:42)

Bom dia! 

Mínima de 28,4C em Caneças!
Agora já nos 29C.

A noite foi de passeio nocturno junto ao Tejo, de trotinete. Espetacular! Nem tudo é mau nestas noites de 30C.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2022 às 07:51)

Bom dia!
Apesar de a temperatura ter descido um pouco mais esta noite, o calor acumulado nas casas mantém-se, principalmente nos quartos virados a norte. Acordei várias vezes todo suado.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2022 às 08:39)

Boas
Mínima de 19,9ºC
Agora estão ainda uns frescos 23,1ºC com vento nulo e humidade de 87%


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2022 às 09:34)

Visita familiar a Lisboa e aquilo que esperava. Já não tinha uma noite tão complicada há muito. E nem vale a pena insistir porque não corre uma aragem...


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui já estou acima dos 30°C e ainda são só 10h 
Segue com *30,8°C *e 29% HR.

A temperatura não desceu dos 22°C durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

minima 15.5ºC

31.9ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2022 às 10:38)

Aqui estão quase menos 10'ºC que a mesma hora de ontem.
 Sigo com 27,3ºC e vento fraco com humidade de 69%


----------



## charlie17 (9 Jul 2022 às 10:41)

Máxima de ontem 40.7C
Minima de hoje 19.3C

Sigo já com 32.3C

O fumo dos incêndios nota-se muito em toda a parte da vila de Coruche…


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 11:48)

Nos arredores de Tomar:


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jul 2022 às 11:51)

Thomar disse:


> Nos arredores de Tomar:


Podes ver tb em MeteoTomar.me


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 12:02)

Montijo: *34,9°C *
Alcochete: *34,7°C *

Á pouco ainda se sentiu um pequena brisa de SW, mas foi por pouco tempo.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2022 às 12:04)

Sigo com 28,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 12:15)

37ºC


----------



## Geopower (9 Jul 2022 às 12:56)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. 37.1°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2022 às 13:04)

1h e já vai assim, 34.8°C Estacal, 35.8°C Apsia, 36.1°C por aqui, 36.3°C na Escola (Póvoa), Vialonga não vi mas no WU já com 40°C 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (9 Jul 2022 às 13:08)

Minima aqui na zona da Parede de 26,2ºC desde as 00:00h de hoje às 7:30am.
Se isto não é recorde, deve andar lá perto.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 13:20)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com 28,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 13:28)

Thomar disse:


> Nos arredores de Tomar:


Já nos +42,3°C...as previsões do IPMA, dão +44°C.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jul 2022 às 13:56)

Meteotomar 42.6 com máxima 42.8, isto lá para as 17h vai torrar forte e feio.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 14:09)

40.4ºC, lá vou eu


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

1ºC mais "fresco" do que ontem, que maravilha  37,1ºC

Mínima 1,2ºC mais baixa do que ontem, 24,3ºC

Vialonga 41,2ºC agora, espero não precisar de ir lá abaixo. 

Mínimas 23,9ºC em Estacal e Vialonga.

O pólo do calor tem sido realmente no vale do Tejo: temperaturas obscenas às duas da tarde.
Mas não na boca do estuário.


----------



## Geopower (9 Jul 2022 às 14:54)

Glória do Ribatejo segue com 39,4°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

41ºC


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

Agora em:

Samora 38,6 ºC, 25% de HR
Vila Franca 39 ºC, 18% de HR
Santo Estêvão 41,7 ºC, 13% de HR


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

david 6 disse:


> 41ºC



Mas tiveste uma mínima de 15,5ºC, e eu aqui com 24,3ºC. 

Bem, mas hoje está a conter-se nesta zona da Póvoa, não sei porquê: 37,2ºC  e 16%.

Mínimas de ontem e registo horário mais baixo de hoje, para comparar:


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 15:22)

StormRic disse:


> Mas tiveste uma mínima de 15,5ºC, e eu aqui com 24,3ºC.
> 
> Bem, mas hoje está a conter-se nesta zona da Póvoa, não sei porquê: 37,2ºC  e 16%.
> 
> Mínimas de ontem e registo horário mais baixo de hoje, para comparar:



sim dispara bem de dia, mas dispara bem de noite, muito difícil mesmo ter noites tropicais aqui, dá para ver o quanto extremo é aqui para os 2 lados, olhando a estação de Coruche nota-se bem do que falo, quer minimas e máximas


----------



## charlie17 (9 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Sigo com 40.4ºC, HR 21%

A diferença de altitude entre a minha estação (70m) e a do IPMA (25m) é logo suficiente para um desfasamento, quer mas máxmias quer nas mínimas.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 15:48)

Montijo: *34,9°C *
Alcochete: *39,0°C *

A diferença que o vento faz. Este tem predominado de W, mas tem alternado várias vezes ao longo da tarde.


----------



## LMMS (9 Jul 2022 às 15:49)

Muito Estranho!
Diferenças de 10ºC em menos de 5km de distancia, do litoral para o interior é o que se passa aqui na linha do Estoril.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 15:51)

LMMS disse:


> Muito Estranho!
> Diferenças de 10ºC em menos de 5km de distancia, do litoral para o interior é o que se passa aqui na linha do Estoril.



Perfeitamente normal, está relacionado com o quadrante do vento.


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Jul 2022 às 16:11)

charlie17 disse:


> Sigo com 40.4ºC, HR 21%
> 
> A diferença de altitude entre a minha estação (70m) e a do IPMA (25m) é logo suficiente para um desfasamento, quer mas máxmias quer nas mínimas.



Olá charlie17, fiquei curioso com o desfasamento, podes quantificar ?


----------



## charlie17 (9 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá charlie17, fiquei curioso com o desfasamento, podes quantificar ?


Olá @Luis Rafael , há uns tempos comparei 2 anos de dados (horários) (2018-2020) entre a minha estação e a do IPMA Coruche e o resultado foi, para os meses de verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto):
Tmáx: a minha estação é mais fria que a do IPMA, com anomalia de -1.61ºC
Tmin: a minha estação é mais quente que a do IPMA, com anomalia de +1.12ºC

Razões que encontrei: maior altitude, por isso maior exposição aos efeitos do vento, principalmente da "nortada" (atenua a Tmax) e também menor exposição a inversões que acontecem nas zonas mais baixas do vale do Sorraia. Outro fator importante pode ser o facto do termómetro estar montado no telhado da minha casa, a cerca de 1.5m das telhas - nada me garante que não haja intreferência da radiação libertada pela casa durante a noite.

Sigo agora com 41.5ºC, já muito perto dos 41.9ºC (recorde da minha estação, instalada desde setembro de 2018).
HR 19%


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 16:38)

LMMS disse:


> Muito Estranho!
> Diferenças de 10ºC em menos de 5km de distancia, do litoral para o interior é o que se passa aqui na linha do Estoril.





jonas_87 disse:


> Perfeitamente normal, está relacionado com o quadrante do vento.



Bem me lembro de quando vivia em Carcavelos. Vento de Oeste/Sudoeste local era bem mais fresco do que a habitual nortada em dias de calor.

Aqui pela *Póvoa de Santa Iria* nem o vento consegue reprimir a massa de ar quente que vem da lezíria: *38,7ºC*

Vialonga: 41,3ºC
Meteo Santa Iria: 41,7ºC
Estacal: 38,0ºC


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Jul 2022 às 16:38)

charlie17 disse:


> Olá @Luis Rafael , há uns tempos comparei 2 anos de dados (horários) (2018-2020) entre a minha estação e a do IPMA Coruche e o resultado foi, para os meses de verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto):
> Tmáx: a minha estação é mais fria que a do IPMA, com anomalia de -1.61ºC
> Tmin: a minha estação é mais quente que a do IPMA, com anomalia de +1.12ºC
> 
> ...



5 Estrelas @charlie17 . De facto existem vários fatores que condicionam os valores meteorológicos entre estações, e este que acabaste de explicar é um deles. Provavelmente na leitura da precipitação deve ser muito igual. Obrigado !


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

máxima *42.5ºC*
aqui o meu pequeno vale da Ribeira de Magos, aqui a poucos metros, a fazer das suas, potente o bixinho, imagino mesmo lá no vale. Hoje estive com mais semelhanças com as estações a oeste perto do Tejo, como a de Salvaterra e Benfica do Ribatejo que tiveram ambas máximas nos 42 e pouco, do que propriamente com as estações no concelho de Coruche mais para leste (tirando a do ipma no vale do Sorraia). A provar ainda mais isso é agora com o vento ambas já desceram para os 40 39 e tal e eu aqui também já vou em descida, 40.3ºC atuais, enquanto mais para leste ainda mantêm se nos 41's


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jul 2022 às 17:00)

Sico gom *39,5 ºC*, a máxima até ao momento.
Não sopra uma folhinha de vento!
Registei uma minima de* 26,4 ºC.*


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

Máxima do dia aqui ainda foi até aos 38,4ºC até ver...
Agora estão 38,0ºC


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2022 às 17:40)

Olha decidiu aparecer, hoje temos vento de NO há coisa de uma hora na A1, sentido norte-sul acidente junto à descida para Sacavém. Carro sempre a marcar 38.5ºC, agora já em descida com 37ºC, 16% de HR e vento de NO a 13 km/h e algumas rajadas a atingir os 30 km/h.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Olhando para as observações de superfície do IPMA, Alvega terá tido uma temperatura máxima acima dos *+43ºC*, de certeza.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as observações de superfície do IPMA, Alvega terá tido uma temperatura máxima acima dos *+43ºC*, de certeza.


 Verdade, e  muito provavelmente com uma amplitude térmica de 30 graus. 
Enfim o poder do costume.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jul 2022 às 18:10)

MeteoTomar com máxima de 43.1 e mínima de 14.8. Uma amplitude perto dos 30c


----------



## Geopower (9 Jul 2022 às 18:24)

Em Glória do Ribatejo a máxima foi de 39.7°C.Depois das 16h começou a soprar vento moderado de NW.
Neste momento: 37.6°C. Vento quente, moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2022 às 18:50)

a descer também 37.1ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jul 2022 às 20:13)

*33,2 ºC*


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 21:51)

A temperatura ainda subiu bem por aqui, mas desde o final da tarde que a nortada se instalou e tem vindo a refrescar um pouco o ambiente, apesar dos 30°C atuais. 
Está-se melhor na rua do que em casa. As paredes do lado sul estão em brasa 

Máximas Clima.AML: 

Montijo: *38,1°C *
Alcochete: *39,1°C *

(@guisilva5000 desta vez penso que esteja correto )


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as observações de superfície do IPMA, Alvega terá tido uma temperatura máxima acima dos *+43ºC*, de certeza.


Foram +44ºC certos. Em Mora, +43,9ºC. Olhando para as previsões e o historial, é quase certo que estes locais passem os +46ºC para a semana, pontualmente a ir aos 47ºC...  
_________________________

Mais um dia a fugir para Sintra. A inversão deve ter funcionado depois de adormecer, por aqui ainda desceu aos *21,2ºC*. Saí de Belas à hora do pico da máxima, com uns *36,1ºC* para ir almoçar à Terrugem. Por lá havia nortada acelarada e 33ºC.

_Outros pontos de Sintra pelas 16h-16h30_
Terrugem: 33ºC
Centro (vila): 35ºC
Colares: 29ºC
Praia Grande: 27ºC 

Praias de Sintra são um mimo nestes dias, apesar de nortada ainda fraca sabe sempre bem. Vento nulo também não. A água essa estava habitualmente gelada, díria uns 16/17ºC. Ainda se estava bem na praia até ao pôr-do-sol.

Agora a nortada está mais forte, já nos 24ºC e a refrescar a casa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Em Caneças a nortada também sopra forte.

Lá se foi a mínima de 28C... 
Mínima de 25,4C às 22h51.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

O que seria de nós sem a nortada?
Tudo aberto a arejar. *27,0°C*.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Jul 2022 às 23:56)

Já com 28.3º, com tendência de ligeira descida.


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2022 às 00:10)

remember disse:


> Olha decidiu aparecer, hoje temos vento de NO há coisa de uma hora na A1, sentido norte-sul acidente junto à descida para Sacavém. Carro sempre a marcar 38.5ºC, agora já em descida com 37ºC, 16% de HR e vento de NO a 13 km/h e algumas rajadas a atingir os 30 km/h.


Que raio, acalmou e continua uma noite quente, parecia que ia acelerar bem, mas já era... 27.2°C e 30% de HR

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 00:12)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Diferença de temperatura brutal para a charneca ribatejana.
Estação IPMA Santa Cruz registava 20.1°C às 22.00h. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2022 às 01:33)

Boa noite, 
Como eu já tinha dito, a temperatura do dia que passou foi "mais baixa" do que nos dias anteriores, muito por causa de uma brisa de oeste que foi soprando ao longo do dia e que já estava prevista. Assim, a temperatura acabou por não chegar a valores estratosféricos, como tinha chegado no dia anterior, e manteve-se sempre abaixo dos 35ºC.   
A madrugada de ontem foi também mais fresca devido à existência de inversão térmica, sendo que a mínima acabou por não ser tropical, ao contrário do que tinha acontecido no dia anterior (ou seja, o normal na zona onde me encontro). Esta noite, contudo, segue exatamente com o padrão oposto - está um calor do caraças e a temperatura na última hora até subiu devido ao vento. Sigo com 24,7ºC e céu limpo.  

Os próximos dias serão péssimos para a zona, e sobretudo a partir de terça. As temperaturas previstas para aqui são simplesmente assustadoras, e piores ainda que as que estavam previstas em agosto de 2018, pelo que me lembro. O pior disto tudo, acima das temperaturas, é a persistência temporal do padrão de temperaturas elevadas. A ver vamos!


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2022 às 02:05)

Ainda com 27,2ºC a esta hora, impossível baixar o que quer que seja dentro de casa


----------



## tonítruo (10 Jul 2022 às 03:16)

Alvega com 30,4ºC de subida (13,6→44,0)
Às 2:00 já com 23,0ºC de descida (44,0→21,0) parece ter conseguido impor a inversão térmica em força (vento de 1,4km/h) está bem encaminhado, tem até às ~6:30 para conseguir bater >30ºC de descida após >30ºC de subida, amplitudes térmicas incríveis!


----------



## Stormlover (10 Jul 2022 às 03:45)

Tenho 16ºC aqui na Caparica, bem dita cova com inversão <3, dormir sem destilar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 04:33)

Na estação da Escola, que representa mais ou menos o que se passa aqui no bairro embora em geral mais fresca, segue com 26,4ºC. Não consegue descer mais.

No passeio nocturno ao longo da rua, o vento oscilava em duelo entre as entradas da rua do quadrante Oeste e do quadrante Leste. Quando soprava do primeiro, a temperatura descia, quando vinha do outro, subia.
O Oeste ganhou até cerca das 2h, depois foi perdendo terreno em cada investida de Leste. Por vezes as subidas levavam a temperatura até aos 28ºC's.

Algumas janelas abertas com frestas intermitentes, quando vem de Oeste... 

Edição: ao acabar a mensagem a Escola já ia nos 27,1ºC  ... fecha as janelas


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2022 às 07:58)

Bom dia,

Noite de muito vento por aqui.
Cometi o erro de deixar um bocadinho de uma janela aberta. Às 2h andavam as portas a bater...
Rajadas de 60km/h.

A mínima foi de 24,9C. 
Agora 26C e vento moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 09:30)

Alenquer alto Concelho chegou mais uma vez aos 40°C ontem, mas refrescou bem durante a noite, com um vento vindo de NW. Espero que isto passe rápido, aqui por casa está toda a gente farta deste calor...ainda falta a próxima semana!


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2022 às 09:33)

Boas
Aqui não senti nenhum vento para acalmar o calor durante a noite, mínima de 22,4ºC e agora estão 26ºC, mais um dia perto dos 40 e vão 4 seguidos.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 09:38)

minima de 15.9ºC

atual 26.9ºC, parece estar menos que ontem


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Jul 2022 às 10:04)

Minima de 23,5 ºC.
Não foi o suficiente para arrefecer a casa (tenho 29 graus no meu quarto, sendo que Às 0h tinha 31ºC).
Há muitos anos que não sofria tanto para adormecer.
Sendo que há minimas tropicais previstas até à eternidade... 

Sigo já com 30ºC


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 10:46)

Bom dia.
A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Início de manhã fresca com nevoeiro de advecção. Vento fraco de norte.
Estação IPMA Santa Cruz registava 17.4°C às 09.00.
Vista possível a norte:


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2022 às 11:25)

Aqui ainda está respirável tanto que tenho janelas abertas ainda, estão 25,9ºC


----------



## Luis Rafael (10 Jul 2022 às 11:34)

Sigo com 34.2ºc, vou bem lançado.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2022 às 11:43)

Que bafo!


----------



## Iuri (10 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

Passei agora pelo Guincho. Deparei-me com neblina e, relativamente a Cascais e a Lisboa, uma descida de temperatura na ordem dos 10°c (estavam 22°C).
Curioso que bastou passar a zona da praia e uns 100 metros à frente de 22°c saltou para os 31°c…


----------



## charlie17 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

Máxima de ontem: 41.5ºC
Minima de hoje: 18.7ºC

Sigo com 35.8ºC, HR 30%


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 13:05)

Mantém-se a nebulosidade ao longo da linha de costa do litoral oeste.
Vento moderado de norte. Maré cheia.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:15)

Geopower disse:


> Mantém-se a nebulosidade ao longo da linha de costa do litoral oeste.
> Vento moderado de norte. Maré cheia.
> Panorâmica a norte:




incêndio encostado à Glória, vejo o fumo daqui
36.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2022 às 13:59)

O Cabo da Roca nos últimos dias tem apanhado com a lestada, o que resultou em máximas acima dos 30 ºC e em mínimas bem tropicais. Esta madrugada continuou na mesma com a temperatura a não baixar dos 23 ºC, mas ao começo da manhã o vento virou para Norte e agora nem dos 18 ºC passa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Devido à presença de vento, a temperatura durante a noite não desceu tanto assim e a mínima acabou por ser tropical, pela segunda vez neste ano. Relembro que mínimas tropicais por aqui não são nada normais e só ocorrem em situações de calor extremo (>35ºC), como agora. 

Entretanto o vento durante o dia rodou para norte - era de nordeste de madrugada - e, por isso, a temperatura tem-se mantido em valores abaixo dos de ontem. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com 32,6ºC e a estação do Vale de Cavala com apenas 29,1ºC e vento de noroeste, dada a proximidade à Arriba Fóssil. No entanto, basta ir um pouco para o interior para a situação ficar diferente: Paio Pires, por exemplo, segue com 35,8ºC!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

Em Caneças hoje também está mais fresco.
29,3C e vento moderado de NO.

A mínima foi de 24,9C, mas cheira-me que deverá ser batida logo à noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 14:34)

Bem por Sintra está diferente, muito vento e mal passa os 30°C. Bom para uma pausa do que ainda vem...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

Um pouco mais fresco por Alenquer hoje, vamos nos 35°C


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 15:06)

estacionado nos 38ºC há um bom tempo


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 15:18)

Viva a nortada!

 Mas aqui já vem enrolada com a massa de ar quente: 33,7ºC presentes, passou pela máxima às *13h15, 35,2ºC*.
Esta crista de colinas ao longo da margem direita do estuário do Tejo é o terreno de luta das duas influências.
Mesmo assim, claramente menos calor do que ontem à mesma hora.

34,3ºC em Meteo Santa iria, 35ºC também pouco depois das 13h. (Outra estação com o mesmo nome, mas lá embaixo ao pé do rio, marca 34,1º e 35,0ºC).
34,5ºC Vialonga, máxima de 36,8ºC.
33,3ºC Estacal (34,9ºC de máxima).
33,5ºC Alverca (36ºC).
36,2ºC V.F.Xira (37,7ºC)

Enquanto se mantiver a nortada (longa vida lhe desejamos), aguenta-se o calor, até porque ajuda à evaporação cutânea e permite andar-se na rua.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Jul 2022 às 16:31)

Notável faixa de cinzas sobre a cidade de Lisboa vinda do incêndio em Sintra. Passando a Ponte 25 de Abril salta imediatamente à vista. A coluna de fumo também era visível, embora um pouco escondida, claro. Cheira bastante a queimado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 17:10)

Aspvl disse:


> Notável faixa de cinzas sobre a cidade de Lisboa vinda do incêndio em Sintra. Passando a Ponte 25 de Abril salta imediatamente à vista. A coluna de fumo também era visível, embora um pouco escondida, claro. Cheira bastante a queimado.



Infelizmente, a nortada baixa as temperaturas aqui pela Região Oeste, AML e Setúbal mas o reverso é dificultar enormemente o combate aos incêndios.
E é absolutamente incompreensível que continuem a ocorrer ignições por mão humana. É criminosa qualquer acção que produza uma ignição em meio rural.


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2022 às 17:42)

Máxima ligeiramente inferior hoje, ficou nos 36,7°C


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 17:54)

Temperaturas a baixar significativamente, isto é, bem mais cedo do que nos dias anteriores.
Todas as estações na zona (Póvoa Santa Iria) entre 30ºC e 32ºC mas mesmo assim em oscilação, resultado do empurra para Leste ou para Oeste, conforme a força da nortada e a expansão da massa de ar quente do interior.

18,4ºC em Cabo Raso e 40,4ºC em Alvega são os extremos lógicos  desta situação.


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 17:57)

A reportar da costa oeste. Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a norte a partir da Praia da Foz do Sizandro:


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

A nortada a vencer, todas as estações da zona baixaram dos 30ºC ou até de 29ºC.
Também já são horas de o calor começar a diminuir. Desconfio é que vai haver uma subida lá para a noite/madrugada, quando a nortada amainar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 20:08)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da costa oeste. Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
> Panorâmica a norte a partir da Praia da Foz do Sizandro:


Mais para sul, na praia das Maçãs também esteve tapado até às 16h com 22ºC, depois abriu bem. Ainda deu para queimar.

Por Colares estavam 23ºC, outro mundo. A ribeira também com muita água para a seca que leva, sempre resistente a vertente norte da serra. 

Vi a coluna de fumo depois de almoço para o lado de Lisboa, nem sabia que era em Belas, mas felizmente já está terminado.
Extremos: 21,3ºC/30,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

29.3ºC a descer bem melhor hoje

incêndio da Glória já deve estar quase resolvido, nunca mais vi fumo


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> A nortada a vencer, todas as estações da zona baixaram dos 30ºC ou até de 29ºC.
> Também já são horas de o calor começar a diminuir. Desconfio é que vai haver uma subida lá para a noite/madrugada, quando a nortada amainar.


É um David contra Golias.


----------



## Stormlover (10 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

26ºC neste momento, aproveitar para sair um pouco, estou a metros da praia e nem tive coragem de ir lá nos últimos 3 dias xD


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 21:16)

Já abaixo dos 20ºC


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2022 às 21:30)

Boa noite 

O dia voltou a ser quente, mas mais soft e com a nortada a soprar com maior intensidade. 

Neste momento segue com *26,8°C *e 43% HR, está-se mesmo bem na rua 

Extremos Clima.AML: 

Alcochete: *18,6°C / 36,0°C *
Montijo: *22,0°C / 35,3°C *


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 22:08)

Todas as estações com menos de 23ºC aqui pela zona!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 22:19)

aqui também 22.2ºC


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jul 2022 às 22:29)

25.1ºC, de vez em quando sopra uma brisa de leste.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 22:47)

Mammatus disse:


> 25.1ºC, de vez em quando sopra uma brisa de leste.



De Leste? Isso não é bom sinal, pode vir lá a vaga do calor do interior.
No entanto, o próprio interior parece estar a refrescar bem, abaixo dos 30ºC desde a zona central até ao litoral:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2022 às 22:47)

QUE ALÍVIO! Bendita nortada! 
*21,9°C*


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jul 2022 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> De Leste? Isso não é bom sinal, pode vir lá a vaga do calor do interior.
> No entanto, o próprio interior parece estar a refrescar bem, abaixo dos 30ºC desde a zona central até ao litoral:


Vento leste aqui é proveniente do centro do Alentejo, que ainda está bem quentinho vendo por esse mapa.

Foi durante pouco tempo que soprou essa brisa de leste, mas o suficiente para estabilizar a temperatura que até então vinha a descer. Entretanto já rodou para noroeste e a temperatura começou lentamente a descer, 24.3ºC.

Humidade baixíssima, 44%


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 23:15)

aeee 19.9ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Jul 2022 às 23:29)

A mínima registada foi de 23,2º, 
e neste momento está 23,2º , felizmente, e lentamente a baixar.


----------



## Candy (10 Jul 2022 às 23:56)

Só assim tipo coiso... 
Para Peniche...


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2022 às 00:15)

Estão agora aqui 23,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2022 às 00:23)

17.7ºC a descer a pique
para quem fez as apostas, espero que tenham metido minima baixa na segunda feira para Coruche, porque se aqui está a descer a este ritmo, na estação de Coruche não deve estar a ser diferente


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

16,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 02:03)

*18,7ºC* aqui na Póvoa, espantoso!
Outras estações na zona:
19,0ºC Meteo Santa iria
18,8ºC Póvoa, lá em baixo
20,8ºC Alverca
19,0ºC Estacal
18,3ºC Vialonga

É como se a costa ocidental tivesse entrado até Abrantes:


----------



## Stormlover (11 Jul 2022 às 05:47)

Sigo com 15ºC, noite fresquinha aqui na Costa de Caparica.


Ontem foi possível ver daqui, ao anoitecer o fumo dos incêndios no pôr do sol, em ténuas faixas junto ao horizonte, no fim do vídeo dá para notar mais ou menos.
Em Loures a quantidade de fumo foi superior, derivado aos fogos também na zona.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jul 2022 às 07:10)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de norte. 
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2022 às 08:57)

Mínima de 17,9ºC deu para baixar poucas decimas dentro de casa..
Agora está um dia sem sol e 25,8ºC


----------



## Aine (11 Jul 2022 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

fim de semana foi de muito calor, especialmente no sábado. Hoje o dia nasceu com nuvens e bem mais fresco. è bom para refrescar as casas que estão quentes.

O Guincho no sábado de manhã, estava fantástico, sem vento e um temperatura bastante agradável, pelo menos até ao 12h00. à tarde não fui porque quando saimos já estava um fila enorme de carros. Ontem já estava um vento frio logo de manhã.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2022 às 10:04)

minima de 12.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2022 às 10:07)

Boas,

22 graus por Cascais.
Começo achar que o recorde nacional vai mesmo de vela...
Mora/Coruche/Alvega...


----------



## Candy (11 Jul 2022 às 10:59)

Bom dia,
Então, falando de Peniche... Friiiiio, céu todo tapado, vento a uivar lá fora.
E é isso, pronto.


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 12:15)

Aqui pela zona da Parede, não chega novamente a passar os 32ºC, está previsto 30ºC para Quarta, quando em muitas zonas do País vai chegar aos 45 e 46ºC


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

david 6 disse:


> 17.7ºC a descer a pique
> para quem fez as apostas, espero que tenham metido minima baixa na segunda feira para Coruche, porque se aqui está a descer a este ritmo, na estação de Coruche não deve estar a ser diferente


Eu apostei 15.5ºC, mas esta madrugada chegou aos 13.2ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2022 às 12:24)

Aqui estão 31,1ºC, está bem mais quente que ontem a mesma hora


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 12:44)

Neste momento aqui a 1Km da Praia da Parede para interior estão 27.4ºC, ontem à noite estava a passear e a diferença do dia anterior era visível.
As minhas janelas estiveram bem abertas até às 3H00 da manhã e agora tenho dentro de casa 25ºC.
Como se soube bem levar com esta frescura!


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 12:56)

Curioso, a temperatura a cair a esta hora, em 5 minutos de 27.4ºC para 26.8ºC.

*O Motivo*


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2022 às 13:17)

Boa tarde 

Belo fresquinho que tive hoje de manhã, finalmente já deu para fazer a habitual caminhada 
A temperatura desceu até aos *18,5°C*. 

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e já se notam as poeiras. Creio que hoje o dia não seja assim tão quente, ainda "só" segue nos *29,3°C*. 
É de aproveitar, pois amanhã é que vai começar o verdadeiro pesadelo


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

Noite mais fresca, deu para descer a temperatura do quarto uns 3ºC...

Ontem máxima de 37.3ºC, com o vento de NW a amenizar a temperatura durante a tarde.
Minima de hoje de 14.7ºC.

Sigo com 32.5ºC. Duvido que a máxima de hoje supere os 35ºC na minha estação.

A previsão automática do IPMA já reveu em baixa as Tmax, especialmente de quinta, onde se prevê agora 46ºC. Mas pelo que vejo a sitação está muito volátil. De facto, se não se quebrar o recorde nacional, vamos andar bem perto. É uma questão de anos até os 47.4ºC da Amareleja cairem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2022 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,
Como já se previa, hoje a temperatura está algo mais fresca e há alguma nebulosidade elevada, depois de um fim-de-semana de muito calor. No entanto, este é apenas um dia de transição - neste momento está a ocorrer uma batalha na nossa zona entre a depressão atlântica, mais fresca, e a depressão térmica no Interior, um autêntico inferno, e infelizmente nesta guerra de atrito a depressão térmica irá ocupar o nosso território temporariamente e levaremos com bombas acima de 40°C durante o dia.  Os próximos dias serão um autêntico inferno na zona, e a casa entretanto já está com uma temperatura de 27°C (sendo que lá fora estão 29,3°C)!!!


----------



## Aine (11 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

Por aqui continuam as nuvens... dia muito agradável. Hoje tenho as janelas todas abertas para conseguir refrescar a casa, que normalmente é amena, mas desta vez não resistiu á vaga de calor e aqueceu.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 17,5ºC na Póvoa!
Agora oscila ao sabor de vento de direcção variável com predominância do quadrante norte.
Eólicas estão em movimento viradas a noroeste.
Nuvens altas a cancelar a frescura das sombras.

Máxima até agora *31,7ºC às 13h30*; oscilações não fazem baixar dos 31ºC.

21%

Outras estações na zona (colinas ao longo da margem direita do estuário/lezíria do Tejo)
32,8ºC Meteo Santa Iria
33,8ºC Vialonga
31,5ºC Estacal
32,5ºC Alverca
34,1ºC V.F.Xira

É notório no radar dinâmico que o radar de Arouca está a interceptar melhor a virga das nuvens altas, enquanto Coruche vê mais baixo mas mais longe a Oeste:


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2022 às 15:12)

Em Caneças ontem a nortada voltou a soprar com intensidade. Ao final do dia a temperatura já estava na casa dos 18C, e uma sensação térmica de 14C.

Hoje mantém-se o vento moderado de norte.
A temperatura está nos 27C. A mínima foi de 17C.


----------



## Aine (11 Jul 2022 às 15:28)

E a nortada chegou...


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 16:02)

Entretanto estive a montar o bebedouro para pássaros e incetos... pode ser que os ajude a enfrentar os próximos dias.

Sigo com 35.4ºC, HR 29%


----------



## Microburst (11 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Aqui no Feijó está bastante abafado, pese embora a noite e início de dia mais frescos. O céu vai ficando cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas, e o vento sopra para já fraco de Norte.

Dados actuais: 32,4°C, HR 31% e PA nos 1011,2hpa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Extremos de hoje: 15,4ºC/ 28ºC

Muito mais pacífico durante a noite, o quarto desceu mesmo aos 21ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2022 às 17:29)

Máxima de hoje 34,9ºC
Agora estão 33,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

Descida de temperatura em toda a zona aqui: cerca de *29ºC* em todas as estações.


----------



## meko60 (11 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

Boa tarde.
Dia sem sol e mais fresco. Sigo com 29ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 18:13)

23ºC já... janelas todas abertas.

Aproveitar nortada que só dura mais umas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 20:59)

Virga para sudoeste daqui? Parece-me.

Céu a limpar mais para norte.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

Noite com vento fraco a moderado de Norte em Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2022 às 23:11)

Entretanto por aqui, e depois duma tarde de alguma nortada, o vento parou e já se começa a sentir umas baforadas quentes da terra dos maus casamentos. A temperatura também já estabilizou nos 23,4ºC depois de várias horas de diminuição. Vem aí o forno!


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:19)

aqui não passou dos 35.5ºC

20.7ºC agora


----------



## Mammatus (11 Jul 2022 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Extremos do fim de semana

Sábado, 09/07
*38.2ºC* / *23.3ºC*

Domingo, 10/07
*37.0ºC* / *22.8ºC*


Madrugada e manhã mais frescas, mas com o crescer o dia, ainda que a máxima tenha descido, ficou bastante abafado. 
Associada à circulação da depressão a oeste chegaram as poeiras e as nuvens altas, a meio da tarde a nebulosidade tornou-se mais espessa (nuvens médias) encobrindo o sol na sua totalidade.

Extremos: *33.0ºC* / *20.1ºC*

Sigo com 24.4ºC estáveis e vento fraco do quadrante leste. 

Começou o evento propriamente dito. * *


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite

A nebulosidade e as poeiras foram carregando ao longo da tarde, mas ainda assim o dia foi bem mais agradável, apesar do ar abafado.
Pequena brisa de W-NW.

Extremos Clima.AML:

Alcochete: *15,4°C / 33,9°C *
Montijo: *18,5°C / 32,9°C *


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

Vento calou-se como esperado.

20ºC agora.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 04:05)

Aí vem a Lestada. A mínima deve estar feita: *21,8ºC às 2h00*.
23,6ºC agora, na Escola. Máxima de *hoje* até ao momento: 23,9ºC.
Ontem a máxima foi *32,2ºC* às 15h30.

Outras estações (Máx. ontem; Mín. hoje; Máx. hoje)
*32,8ºC* às 13h12; 22º1C; 23,5ºC: Meteo Santa Iria
*33,8ºC* 12h54; 20,5ºC; 23;2ºC: Vialonga
*31,8ºC* 15h29; 21,9ºC; 24,1ºC: Estacal

Máximas IPMA de ontem na RLC:


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2022 às 08:38)

Início de manhã com céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de Leste. Ainda se sente uma brisa estival do Tejo.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 09:12)

Bom dia. 
A rondar os 27°C por Carnaxide. Com esta camada nebulosa é provável que a temperatura não suba tanto. Vamos ver.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 10:09)

Bom dia! Seguimos por aqui com ~32ºC às 9hUTC...tudo se precipita para um dia histórico!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 10:26)

Boas, 

31 graus , impressionante...


----------



## meko60 (12 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Bom dia.
Por agora ainda só vai nos 25,3ºC e com 60% de HR.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2022 às 10:32)

32 °C por Alenquer....


----------



## Aine (12 Jul 2022 às 10:36)

Bom dia, 

mais uma manhã bastante abafada com nuvens altas....


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 10:41)

MeteoTomar conta ja com 36.1, ceu nublado mas sente-se na pele o colar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 10:45)

Ainda não são 11 da manhã e a temperatura já segue nos 27,2ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira, e a subir com bastante rapidez devido ao vento de nordeste que se faz sentir hoje. A mínima foi claramente tropical. Veremos como segue este dia de temperaturas extremas...


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 10:56)

Máxima de ontem 35.7ºC
Minima de hoje 17.1ºC

A partir das 8h da manhã o vento passou a ter forte componente de leste (SE), em vez da componente de norte (NW) que apresentou ontem e durante a madrugada.

Alguma nebulosidade por Coruche, que está a atenuar o aquecimento. Sigo com 30.5ºC e 43% HR.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2022 às 11:42)

Ontem dia de caminhada pela zona de Sintra Cascais, e serra, 
antes de sair de casa observei a webcam da praia do Guincho e estava aparentemente calmo e não levei o anemómetro, mas quando estou a chegar a Malveira da Serra estava uma ventania desgraçada,
na Azoia onde estaciono esta frio quase 21º e muito vento,
ao descer para a Biscaia, praia do Abano, bom o vento era descomunal algumas vezes ia sendo atirado ao chão, tive que andar com alguma precaução, e sem o anemómetro para medições, estava pior que ...... 

mas estimo por comparações, que possa ter atingido os 100 kmh ou mais,

ficam algumas imagens qua não traduzem bem o que estava, novamente surreal mesmo,

de referir que quando estava a chegar ao Abano a temperatura estava bem mais alta de quando sai da Azóia,


----------



## Candy (12 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

Peniche...


----------



## Microburst (12 Jul 2022 às 12:46)

Boa tarde. Mais uma noite bem quente e abafada, é impressionante a carga térmica dentro de casa.

O dia segue nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura actual 34,1ºC, HR 21%, PA 1014,2hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de E/NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 13:09)

Simplesmente assustador os 40,2 na Lousã,  isto ao meio-dia...


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 13:10)

Sigo com 32,5ºC, mas com uma sensação térmica horrível.
Acredito que chegue aos 36/37º, mas a mínima não vai baixar decerto dos 26/27º se a nebolusidade se mantiver...


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Jul 2022 às 13:25)

Aqui no litoral oeste não estamos habituados a estas temperaturas. Estou na Marinha Grande e estão 39 graus. Posso afirmar que em 33 anos, nunca senti na pele o calor que está hoje, em qualquer sítio onde tivesse estado.
Grande incêndio consigo avistar para a zona da Caranguejeira, Leiria. É assustador.


----------



## fhff (12 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

Muito calor em Sintra. 35°c marca o carro à sombra. Os acessos à Serra e Palácios estão encerrados. Tudo nublado e muito vento de leste. Forno. 
Depois do dia de ontem, típico de verão Sintrense, com casaquinho ao fim do dia. A diferença para hoje é brutal.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 13:36)

A regressar a casa para o almoço, só me lembro deste ardor do vento na cara quando faço os meus passeios de mota no Verão, com o calor do asfalto a bater na cara directamente...
Começa a cheirar a queimado por aqui...vamos rezar nas próximas horas pq a visibilidade no horizonte por aqui é pouca...


----------



## rmsg (12 Jul 2022 às 13:37)

Muito calor, quase sem vento. Estamos com 42,6 ºC


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2022 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Situação atual:
Alcochete: *36,5°C - 17% HR *
Montijo: *35,6°C - 16% HR *

O dia segue bastante abafado, com céu nublado e empoeirado. 
Vamos lá ver até onde vai subir


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2022 às 14:00)

Às 12h UTC Colares era a EMA mais quente do Distrito de Lisboa com 35,1C. Algo inédito!

Nas praias da Costa da Caparica a manhã foi de vento moderado de leste a temperatura na casa dos 20C e muita nebulosidade. Agora, na Aroeira, está a aquecer bem: 35,0C de momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:06)

Colares acima dos 35°C


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 14:10)

MeteoTomar 41.1•


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 14:11)

Afinal por aqui está a aquecer mais do que o previsto. Ontem era previsto na zona da Parede não passar dos 32ºC, mas já vai em 34.7ºC.
Mas esta previsão dá menos calor nas zonas costeiras da área de Lisboa a partir das 16H00, a ver vamos !


----------



## romeupaz (12 Jul 2022 às 14:24)

Em Leiria já há vários incêndios 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

Todas as estações da CIM de Coimbra acima dos 40°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 14:31)

Apesar da nebulosidade, a temperatura neste momento segue já nos 37,9ºC e continua a subir, mas agora com um menor ritmo, na estação da Herdade da Aroeira. A estação do Vale de Cavala segue também com uma temperatura de 36,3ºC e ainda a subir bem.  

Tendo em conta que estas são temperaturas num dia de céu nublado, e sabendo que amanhã a nebulosidade deverá ser menor, nem quero imaginar qual será a temperatura alcançada por esta zona - certamente ultrapassará os 40ºC e bem. A ver vamos!


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 37.2ºC, vento fraco de E/SE, céu encoberto e poeira. 

Subida rápida da temperatura entre as 12:50 e as 13:15 (de 31ºC para 35.7ºC).

Ar extremamente seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

35,7 graus no Raso... estamos a falar numa estação que está a 20/30 metros do Mar!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jul 2022 às 14:41)

Neste momento a zona interior do distrito de Coimbra é a que regista temperaturas mais elevadas.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2022 às 14:42)

Por incrível que pareça, 5 meses depois a minha estação voltou a funcionar 

Dados atuais: 
T. Atual: *36,9°C *
HR: 15% 
Vento: Nulo 

Se ela não for a baixo novamente, agora vou poder fazer comparações com os dados reportados pelas estações da Clima.AML


----------



## Microburst (12 Jul 2022 às 14:44)

A temperatura continua a subir, neste momento 37,4ºC e a humidade baixou para os 15%. 

Há questão de 20 minutos começou a sentir-se a entrada de um ar bastante mais quente e seco, impulsionado pelo vento que sopra agora moderado de Leste. Grande, grande bafo.


----------



## rmsg (12 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

Por aqui a escalada da temperatura estagnou nos 41/42 ºC. Não creio que suba mais do que isto.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

Está a subir em flecha. 37,8 ºC.
As ruas estão desertas 
O ar está irrespirável. Não me lembro de nada assim. Agora imagino com 40 e tal


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jul 2022 às 14:52)

Estações de Coimbra com valores entre os 41 e os 42 graus. 







Já há uns bons anos que não tínhamos valores destes


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

Sigo com 38.2ºC, HR 22%, vento moderado de SE

Tempo muito nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 14:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Neste momento a zona interior do distrito de Coimbra é a que regista temperaturas mais elevadas.


Fico na dúvida que parte disso é que é realmente um aquecimento específico nessa zona, e que parte é que é apenas uma cobertura melhor do território


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico na dúvida que parte disso é que é realmente um aquecimento específico nessa zona, e que parte é que é apenas uma cobertura melhor do território


Sempre me interroguei sobre isso, desde que apareceram essas estações novas.

Detalhe de Lisboa e comparação com Setúbal:






RLC:






Continente:






Estações desta zona (Póvoa de Santa iria): valores consistentes entre si. A mínima desceu mais depois de uma pequena vaga de Leste durante a madrugada.
35,8ºC (mín. 20,8ºC) Escola
36,5ºC (20,9ºC) Meteo Santa iria
36,9ºC (19,0ºC) Vialonga
34,8ºC (20,8ºC) Estacal
35,1ºC (21,8ºC) Alverca 24 m.
36,1ºC (21,3ºC) Alverca 68 m.

Curiosidade quase inacreditável, se não estivesse inserida num quadro geral excepcional à volta de Sintra:

*Galamares* (vale da Ribeira de Colares) com 15,4ºC de mínima (normal, é um dos sítios mais frescos da região) mas... *37,8ºC* neste momento. Amplitude de 22,4ºC 
Vivi lá há muitos anos (incêndio de 1966) e nunca senti nada disto.
Espero mesmo que toda a Serra esteja fechada e guardada.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 15:17)

42.C


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

Impressionante seguir estes registos.
Esta estação fica muito perto da estação do Ipma(Colares)


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 15:26)

Quando está mais calor em Sintra que em Lisboa. 
*37,5ºC* por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante seguir estes registos.
> Esta estação fica muito perto da estação do Ipma(Colares)



Zona muito sensível, muitas vivendas mesmo no meio de mata de altos pinheiros.

39ºC em Galamares (também pode ser um RS mal instalado).

Serra de Sintra rodeada de >37/38ºC


----------



## hurricane (12 Jul 2022 às 15:27)

Varias estacoes do país já bateram os seus recordes absolutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:32)

StormRic disse:


> Zona muito sensível, muitas vivendas mesmo no meio de mata de altos pinheiros.
> 
> 39ºC em Galamares (também pode ser um RS mal instalado).
> 
> Serra de Sintra rodeada de >37/38ºC



Conheço bem a zona de Colares ,olha estou a pensar nas vinhas este calor extremo por lá...
---

Valores brutais junto ao Guincho.
Estação da Duna da Cresmina.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

Vento já rodou a partir das 13h no litoral mas só até Peniche...

Leiria com 40,3ºC, S. Pedro Moel ao lado com 27,2ºC, tão perto e com campos de vento bem diferentes 

*Cabo da Roca 35,2ºC!!! Colares 36,6ºC *


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2022 às 15:35)

Aqui por Alenquer vamos nos 36 °C, penso que este manto de nuvens é o que está a evitar que suba mais... talvez já não se chegue aos 40 previstos ...a ver vamos. O vento é quente.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Conheço bem a zona de Colares ,olha estou a pensar nas vinhas este calor extremo por lá...
> ---
> 
> Valores brutais junto ao Guincho.
> Estação da Duna da Cresmina.



É a primeira vez que se lê uma previsão descritiva como esta:






"Excecional subida da temperatura máxima" !!


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:41)

Atualização do IPMA das 14UTC tem a estação de Alvega a registar 43.1ºC, HR de 9%... se há estação que pode quebrar recordes é esta. Veremos até que ponto é atenuada a Tmax com as poeiras, mas a nível de potencial, vejo Alvega como a principal candidata a quebrar o recorde nacional. 

Entretanto, por Coruche, a temperatura estabilizou nos 38.2ºC, mas vai agora com 38.4ºC, HR 21%, vento fraco de ENE


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento já rodou a partir das 13h no litoral mas só até Peniche...
> 
> Leiria com 40,3ºC, S. Pedro Moel ao lado com 27,2ºC, tão perto e com campos de vento bem diferentes
> 
> *Cabo da Roca 35,2ºC!!! Colares 36,6ºC *


Prepara-te para o próximo registo horário de Colares.
A Davis de Banzao,Colares segue nos 39,2 graus.
Que dia...


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

Estação de Valdonas (ipma) regista 10% de humidade e temperatura 41.5 (isto tudo as 14h), a minha MeteoTomar regista 12%, tenho neste momento 42.7 e ja tive 42.9.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

Colares com a máxima mais alta do que Coruche seria algo inédito 

Não sei qual é recorde de Colares... o IPMA nunca tem disponibilizado os extremos diários da estação.


----------



## Aine (12 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

Tão estranho ver Colares com a temperatura tão alta...


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 15:55)

Temperatura estável nos 39 ºC.
Que horror


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

Ui, grande subida por aqui. *39,0°C*
Estava à espera que as nuvens atrapalhassem mas a verdade é que o céu está a limpar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Temperaturas das 14h UTC corrigidas?  Primeira vez que vejo isto a acontecer

Cabo da Roca afinal 34,6ºC
Colares 36,7ºC

Praia da Rainha superou os 40ºC quase certo.


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 16:01)

Temperatura a cair a pique aqui perto da Parede, de 37.3ºC para 32.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:02)

Aquele vento deve queimar..
Vale do Tejo a ferver porra até com este vento.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Jul 2022 às 16:05)

43.6°C nunca vi isto na minha estação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

Meteociel tem uma estação em Sintra (Militar ?) e outra em Cascais, 37ºC e 38ºC respetivamente


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 16:09)

Até ao momento, máxima de *42,1ºC* na estação do Aeródromo de Leiria. A 0,2ºC do recorde registado em 2018.

O vento deverá mudar de direção e entretanto deve descer a pique, mas não será bom para os incêndios que andam na região.


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

Estação IPMA Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras a registar 36ºC às 14.00h. Creio que será o recorde desde que há registos nesta estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Meteociel tem uma estação em Sintra (Militar ?) e outra em Cascais, 37ºC e 38ºC respetivamente



Interessante,  deve ser a estação da base aérea de Sintra.
A de Cascais suponho que seja do aeródromo de Tires.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Até ao momento, máxima de *42,1ºC* na estação do Aeródromo de Leiria. A 0,2ºC do recorde registado em 2018.
> 
> A possível mudança de direção do vento naquela região não será nada de bom para os incêndios que por lá andam...


O IPMA a lançar o aviso vermelho hoje... enfim.


----------



## Aine (12 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

Aqui, apesar do vento, por vezes forte, está muito abafado e as nuvens altas continuam...


----------



## meko60 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura a subir a um ritmo pouco visto....numa 1h subiu perto de 3ºC. Sigo com 38,4ºC  . A máxima do ano....por enquanto.


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

Impressionante a queda da temperatura na zona litoral na área de Lisboa, o modelo NEMS4 acertou na mouche!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 16:28)

Queda abrupta por Carnaxide também. *34,5ºC*.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 16:35)

33,5°C.
Brutal queda da temperatura.
Embora ainda esteja bem abafado 
Máxima de 38,1.


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:36)

39.2ºC, com vento de SE ainda a "alimentar" a temperatura. HR 20%.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Recorde quebrado em Leiria. Máxima de *43ºC* até ao momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

*Colares
38,1ºC *


----------



## meko60 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Realmente a temperatura deu um tombo, 30,7ºC agora .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 16:39)

Tal como previam alguns modelos, a temperatura pela zona caiu em grande na última hora devido à rotação do vento para oeste/sudoeste, depois de atingida a máxima à volta dos 39ºC. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com apenas 28,1ºC neste momento, e a estação do Vale de Cavala com apenas 26,4ºC. Se não fosse este vento costeiro, a temperatura teria certamente atingido os 40ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2022 às 16:43)

Pluma de fumo vinda do incêndio na Caranguejeira a surgir no radar.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Máxima até ao momento de 38.5ºC

AC de SW a querer entrar







EDIT: incrível 






Depois posto o gráfico


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 16:55)

Leiria com máxima de *44,1ºC* 

O recorde anterior era de 42,3ºC.

A nortada pode ser cada vez mais forte, acentuando muitas vezes as assimetrias entre o Litoral e o Interior, mas desde que seja favorável, a Lestada também está a começar a ter um poder cada vez mais impressionante.
Não sei até que ponto, as temperaturas dos Cabos e de São Pedro do Moel não são recorde também...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

Quem é que abriu a porta do frigorífico?* 28,7ºC* 
Há uma hora tinha +10ºC.


----------



## fhff (12 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Colares
> 38,1ºC *


Estou em Colares e acho que não me lembro de dia tão quente...sei que a memória é selectiva, mas hoje está demais. Com o vento, a sensação é de que abriram a porta do forno! Invulgar. Ainda no Domingo tivemos um dia relativamente fresco e típico do verão sintrense, hoje a máxima deve ter subido quase 15ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

Mas que queda!
31 °C.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Jul 2022 às 16:58)

Boa tarde, 
41.2 pela Batalha, tem vindo a subir. 
São visiveis enormes colunas de fumo há varias horas nas direções norte/nordeste de Leiria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 16:58)

Leiria a superar o recorde de Lisboa


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Jul 2022 às 16:59)

Lourinhã
Atual 38.6ºC / 19% HR
Max 38.7ºC /17%


----------



## Candy (12 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

De Peniche tenho o privilégio de vos dizer: Está-se tão bem no Oeste!...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

fhff disse:


> Estou em Colares e acho que não me lembro de dia tão quente...sei que a memória é selectiva, mas hoje está demais. Com o vento, a sensação é de que abriram a porta do forno! Invulgar. Ainda no Domingo tivemos um dia relativamente fresco e típico do verão sintrense, hoje a máxima deve ter subido quase 15ºC.


@Jorge_scp se tiveres a máxima diária de Colares posta aqui


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante,  deve ser a estação da base aérea de Sintra.
> A de Cascais suponho que seja do aeródromo de Tires.


Sim, é, embora a estação há anos que não tenha dados de temperatura no ogimet, só pressão e humidade. A estação tem até normal climatológica no site do IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Coimbra não sai dos 41ºC, incrível.

Belas ainda não arredou dos 31ºC


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:22)

Devagar se vai ao longe! Sigo com 40.0C, são 17h30 e ainda continua a aumentar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

GFS prevê a máxima no Ribatejo quase às 19h...


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

É uma batalha entre brisa marítima de NW e o ar desértico de SE… por aqui ainda domina o vento fraco de SE

Em subida, 40.1C


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 17:31)

Máxima de 43.1 neste momento 42.2.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

Actuais












16:49 - 38.3ºC
16:54 - 35.4ºC
16:59 - 31.7ºC
17:04 - 30.8ºC
17:09 - 30.3ºC
17:14 - 29.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:35)

Praia da Rainha tombou 11 graus 

Talvez o gradiente mais extremo que me lembro de ver nas horárias do IPMA... Leiria vs S.P.M

GFS acertou em cheio, IPMA dormiu por completo.


----------



## meko60 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

30ºC de momento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

Vento já virou também aqui na zona de Póvoa de Santa Iria e toda a linha marginal do Tejo de Sacavém a V.F.Xira.

*Máximas* e _temperaturas presentes_:
*37,2ºC*;_ 36,3ºC _Escola Póvoa
*37,9ºC*; = Meteo Santa Iria
*38,5ºC*;_ 34,7ºC_ Vialonga
*36,3ºC*; _33,2ºC_ Estacal
*37,4ºC*; 37,3ºC Alverca 68 m
*36,4ºC*; = Alverca 24 m
*39,2ºC*; = V.F.Xira

Só Vialonga registou uma descida significativa, a brisa marítima desce a encosta dos montes de cotas 300-350 m ou é canalizada pelo vale, mas depois ainda tem mais uma crista de colinas antes de chegar ao Tejo.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 17:47)

*40,2 ºC* na Figueira às 5, e apenas 16% de humidade


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

Temperatura em oscilação entre os 36°C e 37C aqui por Alenquer. Acredito que não vá subir mais que isto, seria abaixo do esperado.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

lsalvador disse:


> Máxima de 43.1 neste momento 42.2.


Essa zona tem sido um verdadeiro forno nestes dias. E eu que achava Tomar uma cidade relativamente fresca e com muito verde!


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Essa zona tem sido um verdadeiro forno nestes dias. E eu que achava Tomar uma cidade relativamente fresca e com muito verde!


Fresca só no inverno


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2022 às 17:59)

N_Fig disse:


> *40,2 ºC* na Figueira às 5, e apenas 16% de humidade


Vila Verde?


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Northern Lights disse:


> Está a subir em flecha. 37,8 ºC.
> As ruas estão desertas
> O ar está irrespirável. Não me lembro de nada assim. Agora imagino com 40 e tal


Em Agosto de 2018 a cidade de Lisboa teve 4 dias consecutivos com 40C. Num dos dias atingiu 44C. Nessa altura trabalhava na Av. 5 de Outubro, e foi a experiência de calor mais intensa que vivi.

Hoje, na praia da Morena, a manhã foi na casa dos 20Cs, e a tarde segue o mesmo caminho.
Água bem fresquinha.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 18:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vila Verde?


Sim, mas aqui na cidade não estará muito mais baixo, o vento virou para leste e a temperatura, que até andava estável, disparou...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Mais uma para o bolso em Alvega. Quase certo passar os 46 nos próximos dias.

*+44,6ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jul 2022 às 18:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @Jorge_scp se tiveres a máxima diária de Colares posta aqui


Foi de 38.7 graus. O Cabo Raso teve 38.4 e a Praia da Rainha 40.1. Leiria com 44.1 também foi impressionante. Algumas estações bateram records históricos, incluindo capitais de distrito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, mas aqui na cidade não estará muito mais baixo, o vento virou para leste e a temperatura, que até andava estável, disparou...


Obrigada! Faz falta uma estação do IPMA na Figueira, Figueira.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 18:34)

Acho que vou ter de repensar os limites do meu dashboard...


----------



## Stormlover (12 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

Obrigado brisa marítima, temperatura desceu e bem na Caparica, pode-se ver pela estação da Praia da Rainha.


----------



## fhff (12 Jul 2022 às 18:57)

19H e ainda sigo com 30°C em Colares. Vento parou. Bafo.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Praia da Rainha 40.1


Bem, mas que registo impressionante!


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2022 às 19:27)

Por Tomar mantém-se estável  nos 41.7 incrível


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2022 às 19:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Praia da Rainha 40.1.


Hoje a diferença entre o areal e o estacionamento (100 metros) era abismal. Junto ao mar havia maresia. Da praia da Morena não se via a Fonte da Telha. Assim que se passava dos bares para o estacionamento, a temperatura disparava.

EMA da Praia da Rainha, há minutos:


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2022 às 19:37)

Pelo Cais do Sodré, Lisboa sente uma brisa fresca a entrar pelo estuário do Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 19:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Foi de 38.7 graus. O Cabo Raso teve 38.4 e a Praia da Rainha 40.1. Leiria com 44.1 também foi impressionante. Algumas estações bateram records históricos, incluindo capitais de distrito.



Esse registo do Raso é qualquer coisa de medonho.
Obrigado Jorge pela partilha.
Abraço


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 20:10)

Zero brisa aqui, ainda nos 30ºC 

Esta estação em Tomar ainda vai nos 43,6ºC , máxima foi de 44,6ºC...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

Tive que vir à rua e fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido, a temperatura deve ter dado um valente tombo e com a brisa que corre até estava fresquito


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2022 às 20:20)

29 graus em Alcabideche,  após máxima de 37 graus.
Pois é malta, e amanhã?
Previsões de meter medo..
42 em Cascais 
46 em Torres Vedras


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

Aqui está estavel nos 31 ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jul 2022 às 20:53)

São quase 21h e os termometros ainda marcam 37°C em Coimbra. Nunca vi nada assim. Está um ambiente abafado, com o céu encoberto, uma mistura de nuvens e fumo do incêndio de Leiria.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

Pessoal estamos a viver dias que irão ficar na história da meteorologia nacional. Aqui em Alenquer está a descer bem a temperatura. Máxima foi mesmo nos 37°C.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 21:05)

31,7. Está a subir. 
Vai ser uma noite de ananases!


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2022 às 21:05)

máxima *40.5ºC*, o nublado parece que deu para "controlar" a máxima, tendo em conta que davam 42/43 praqui, ainda bem, amanhã dão 45/46... mas as nuvens continuam, não sei se acredito que chegue a isso

30.8ºC atual


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 21:19)

27ºC e a brisa já entrou 

Extremos de hoje em Belas: 17,5ºC/37,2ºC

Amadora chegou aos 37ºC, Sintra esteve mesmo mais quente, muito raro.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

25ºC, a todo o custo lá vai descendo


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jul 2022 às 21:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico na dúvida que parte disso é que é realmente um aquecimento específico nessa zona, e que parte é que é apenas uma cobertura melhor do território


É verdade. Se tivéssemos uma melhor cobertura em todo o país como temos na zona de Coimbra, teríamos de certeza muito mais registos surpreendentes.


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Jul 2022 às 21:44)

24.4ºC 57% HR


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jul 2022 às 22:26)

Boas pessoal,

Mantém-se a brisa fraca de SW que vai amenizando o ambiente dentro do possível.







Entre as 17:30 e as 21 e pouco a temperatura nunca saiu daquele intervalo entre os 28.5ºC e 30.5ºC.


----------



## hurricane (12 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

romeupaz disse:


> 43.6°C nunca vi isto na minha estação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leiria bateu o seu record absoluto!


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

Hoje a tarde passado por Lisboa, a pensar que iria "assar", mas nem por isso, esteve uma temperatura normalíssima de verão, algum vento a trazer alguma frescura mesmo,

na baixa propriamente, era este o cenário, temperatura algo fresca até,














neste momento aqui por casa uns 29.6º e a subir algo rápido e 20% de Hr, a descer.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

Por aqui a noite segue com alguma brisa marítima e a temperatura anda estável, entre os 22 e os 24ºC. Está bastante agradável e nem parece que estamos no meio de uma canícula! 



Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje a tarde passado por Lisboa, a pensar que iria "assar", mas nem por isso, esteve uma temperatura normalíssima de verão, algum vento a trazer alguma frescura mesmo,
> 
> na baixa propriamente, era este o cenário, temperatura algo fresca até,
> 
> ...


Se tivesses ido a Lisboa duas horas antes possivelmente não dirias o mesmo...


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2022 às 23:57)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Por aqui a noite segue com alguma brisa marítima e a temperatura anda estável, entre os 22 e os 24ºC. Está bastante agradável e nem parece que estamos no meio de uma canícula!
> 
> 
> Se tivesses ido a Lisboa duas horas antes possivelmente não dirias o mesmo...


Estive em Lisboa desde o meio-dia, pelo Saldanha, rumei até ao ECI, +- pelas 16h, topo do parque Eduardo VII, aqui sim senti calor, mas também devido a ter estado perto de duas horas dentro do ECI com temperatura fresca e daí ter uma sensação de calor maior, mais tarde até á baixa, e digo que já apanhei noutras ocasiões mais calor do que hoje,

e neste momento 30,3º , espero que "estacione"


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 02:24)

Boa madrugada,

Extremos do dia:
*38.5°C* / *20.2°C*






Sigo com 23.8°C, vento fraco alternando entre SW e SE.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 04:58)

Mammatus disse:


> Extremos do dia:
> *38.5°C* / *20.2°C*



 gráfico muito didáctico para exemplificar o efeito das mudanças de direcção do vento que incluem vento do quadrante Leste.


----------



## casr26 (13 Jul 2022 às 06:12)

Bom dia a todos, início do dia e a chuva deu um pouco o ar da sua graça na zona entre Cadaval e Bombarral


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 07:48)

Minima de 23,7 ºC.
Dentro de casa a temperatura não desceu dos 28º, mesmo com as janelas abertas.
Um suplício 
Caso a máxima se confirme de 43º, vamos ter novo record em Lisboa. Mas acho que a nebolusidade não vai deixar. Aposto nos 39/40º.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

Noite quente que não deixou arrefecer a casa, mínima de 23,4ºC.

No carro tinha a marca de algumas pingas que terão caído durante a noite.

Por Alvalade, tempo quente (27ºC nas estações das redondezas), céu muito nublado e algo escuro a SW.




1657694971507 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1657694971478 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1657694971494 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 08:07)

Boas,

Temperatura segue nos 28 graus.
Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 08:25)

Neste momento, grande aglomerado de mammatus em Alvalade!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
O destaque aqui vai para o vento moderado a forte de NE.
*29,7°C*


----------



## Candy (13 Jul 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche - 09h00. Raríssimo ver estas meninas por cá! 

Em Peniche ar muito abafado com céu todo tapado.  Em Atouguia da Baleia, abafado mas talvez um pouco mais fresco do que em Peniche e céu como se vê nas fotos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2022 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Comecamos o dia com um ambiente abafado e mammatus no céu em Rio Maior. Até onde irão as temperaturas?


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Jul 2022 às 09:41)

9:40h - já vamos com 27ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2022 às 09:43)

Por volta das 8h30 caíram uns pingos na Aroeira.


----------



## Aine (13 Jul 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia! Noite quente.... as minhas pernas começam a resentir tantos dias de calor.

Manhã, já quente e com nuvens altas.

Começou agora a pingar!


----------



## Candy (13 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

Do nada, rajadas de vento muito fortes!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jul 2022 às 10:23)

E já pinga por aqui ....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 10:27)

Ainda nem são dez e meia da manhã e a temperatura segue já nos 31,6°C na Herdade da Aroeira e 29,5°C em Vale de Cavala, bem acima dos valores de ontem por estas horas, com vento de leste a empurrar as temperaturas para cima de forma rápida. Hoje o dia tem tudo para ser histórico ao nível das temperaturas, a ver vamos... 

E sim, já caíram também uns pingos por aqui, mas não deverá passar disso mesmo - duns pingos dispersos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Jul 2022 às 10:31)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Ainda nem são dez e meia da manhã e a temperatura segue já nos 31,6°C na Herdade da Aroeira e 29,5°C em Vale de Cavala, bem acima dos valores de ontem por estas horas, com vento de leste a empurrar as temperaturas para cima de forma rápida. Hoje o dia tem tudo para ser histórico ao nível das temperaturas, a ver vamos...
> 
> E sim, já caíram também uns pingos por aqui, mas não deverá passar disso mesmo - duns pingos dispersos.


Diria que para além da subida da temperatura que já se regista o maior destaque é mesmo para a intensidade que o vento leste tem apresentado esta manhã, algo que me parece ser extremamente raro por estas bandas.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jul 2022 às 10:33)

Em Coimbra, com 34,2°C, o ar está irrespirável, muito fumo dos incêndios de Leiria.


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2022 às 10:44)

Boas
Mínima de 24ºC
Agora estão 33,3ºC com vento fraco


----------



## overcast (13 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

Boas,

Vamos ver se eu e o @jonas_87  vamos ter direito a uma trovoadazinha.


----------



## Aine (13 Jul 2022 às 11:04)

eu acabei de ouvir um trovão... ainda muito distante.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2022 às 11:25)

Há instantes, na praia da Morena.






Estava abafado. Agora sopra uma brisa de oeste e a temperatura no areal deu uma queda.


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2022 às 11:51)

Bom dia.
Aqui por Almada velha, estavam 26,8ºC ás 9:30h, agora sigo com32ºC. O meu filho foi à Costa de Caparica por volta das 8:30h e teve que se vir embora porque começou a pingar e o vento intensificou-se de tal maneira que levantava areia.....enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

overcast disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vamos ver se eu e o @jonas_87  vamos ter direito a uma trovoadazinha.


 Epa não sei de nada, fechado no escritório não é fácil.
Entretanto por Cascais sigo com 31 graus.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 11:55)

Ambiente extremamente abafado na rua.
Horrivel para quem tem de trabalhar fora de portas 
34 ºC. Não acredito mesmo assim que registe mais de 40 ºC.


----------



## Luis Rafael (13 Jul 2022 às 12:03)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ambiente extremamente abafado na rua.
> Horrivel para quem tem de trabalhar fora de portas
> 34 ºC. Não acredito mesmo assim que registe mais de 40 ºC.


A previsão, é entre as 14h00 e as 16h00 atingir os 40 ºC (em Lisboa)


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2022 às 12:05)

Bom dia 

Ontem a temperatura na minha estação subiu até aos *37,5°C*, foi um dia bastante abafado e com muita poeira. 

Hoje o dia começou com uns belos mammatus no horizonte, após uma mínima de *22,5°C*. 
Agora o céu encontra-se mais límpido e a temperatura está a subir bem. 

T. Atual: *31,2°C *
HR: 34% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2022 às 12:11)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Aqui por Almada velha, estavam 26,8ºC ás 9:30h, agora sigo com32ºC. O meu filho foi à Costa de Caparica por volta das 8:30h e teve que se vir embora porque começou a pingar e o vento intensificou-se de tal maneira que levantava areia.....enfim.


Entretanto a brisa de oeste rodou para NE e a temperatura disparou no areal. O céu começou a limpar e areia já queima. Hora de ir para a sombra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

É meio-dia e a temperatura segue já nos 36,4°C na estação da Herdade da Aroeira e 34,0°C em Vale de Cavala. Se continuar assim a subir e com vento de leste fraco a moderado, os 40°C hoje já cá cantam...


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 12:19)

Máxima de ontem às 18h27:  40.3ºC
Minima de hoje: 21.7ºC

Sigo com 38.4ºC, HR 27%


----------



## Microburst (13 Jul 2022 às 12:23)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> É meio-dia e a temperatura segue já nos 36,4°C na estação da Herdade da Aroeira e 34,0°C em Vale de Cavala. Se continuar assim a subir e com vento de leste fraco a moderado, os 40°C hoje já cá cantam...



Exactamente a mesma temperatura por aqui nesta altura, 36,4ºC, com 22% de humidade relativa. PA nos 1017,1hpa e vento fraco a quase nulo de E/NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 12:33)

Muito calor no concelho,  esta rotação para leste , como era de esperar  teve um grande impacto na temperatura.

Alcabideche: 36 graus
Almoinhas Velhas: 35 graus


----------



## lsalvador (13 Jul 2022 às 12:36)

Neste momento MeteoTomar acabou de passar os 40ªC. Estão 40.2ºC


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 12:47)

Boas,

34.9ºC, vento geralmente fraco a predominar de NE.
29% de humidade relativa.

O céu apresentou-se carregado até quase meio da manhã, senti por momentos algumas pingas.

Neste momento apesar das nuvens altas a luz solar consegue passar, mantém-se as poeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 12:55)

Bemm ,concelhos de Tomar e Abrantes já com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus.
Ui Alvega e Tomar...


----------



## Microburst (13 Jul 2022 às 13:06)

38,3°C e 19% HR às 13h. O vento permanece de E, fraco a nulo (inferior a 5km/h).

Curiosamente a minha app meteorológica no telemóvel continua a alertar-me para a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, embora o céu esteja maioritariamente pouco nublado.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 13:08)

Aqui fico-me pelos 35,5 graus.
Agora a sensação térmica é qualquer coisa


----------



## Candy (13 Jul 2022 às 13:09)

Candy disse:


> Do nada, rajadas de vento muito fortes!


Acerca destas rajadas que referi às 10h11... (estava em Atouguia da Baleia)...
No centro de Peniche, no meu terraço virado a sul, tombaram dois chapéus de sol que tenho abertos.
Na praia da Consolação dizem ter voado chapéus de sol, toalhas, os panos das barradas de praia... e assim como veio foi-se, voltando a calmaria.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2022 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,
Céu parcialmente nublado por muito fumo e nuvens altas. Estão 40.1 parece fácil


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 13:48)

Sigo com 40.5C
HR 23%


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 13:52)

O NEMS4 das 9H00 está a dar Alpiarça como a zona mais quente hoje com 46ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 13:56)

Continua a subir a temperatura, mas agora a um ritmo menor. Estão 38,4°C na Herdade da Aroeira e já há estações na região da Península de Setúbal com temperaturas bem próximas dos 40°C.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2022 às 14:04)

Hoje estou na zona da Branca, aqui no concelho Coruche, e há cerca de uma hora caiu uns pingos,agora o céu já está a abrir e o sol a carregar, também vi mammatus na mesma altura


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 14:23)

Muito, muito calor.
Das maiores sensações termicas de calor que já senti, quando fui almoçar.
O meu termometro marca 40,1 ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 14:43)

Prescindi de ir para o escritório esta semana, ainda bem. Se está horrível aqui, imagino em Lisboa...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

40,5°C na Herdade da Aroeira, neste momento, e há estações na Península de Setúbal que ultrapassaram já os 42°C.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2022 às 14:50)

Não sei quanto está mas é das piores sensações térmicas que senti até hoje, agora o sol tapou se um pouco de novo, mas está algum vento, esse até corta de tão quente que está,até custa a respirar, mais de 40 está certeza, agora quanto não sei


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

Outra coisa antes sair vi que tive mínima de 20°C, o que é uma coisa absurda ter mínima tropical, mesmo com estas temperaturas


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2022 às 14:52)

Boas.
Há pouco bateu nos 37ºC, agora 36,8ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

Às 14h29 superei o recorde da minha estação (41.9ºC , a 11 de julho de 2019). Montei a estação 1 mês depois da onda de calor de Agosto de 2018, por isso não tenho o valor  máximo desse evento.

Sigo com 43.3ºC, com o recorde já amplamente ultrapassado, com tendência para subir.

Nota-se bem a cortina de precipitação que não chega ao solo...


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:14)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> 40,5°C na Herdade da Aroeira, neste momento, e há estações na Península de Setúbal que ultrapassaram já os 42°C.


Vai lançada essa estação, provavelmente está nalgum sítio bem abrigado dentro da herdade


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

Na Fajarda minha irmã disse me que estava a pingar, que a estação estava nos *44°C*, mas com os pingos caiu 3 ou 4 décimas


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 15:35)

40ºC arredondados aqui na Póvoa, pela rua. Os plátanos perdem as folhas, parece início de Outono. Crepitam as pinhas nos altos pinheiros mansos.
Vários pássaros, além dos pombos, vieram aqui à água disponibilizada em vários pontos. Uma Poupa (Upupa epops) também, rara aqui no ambiente urbano.

39,6ºC na Escola. Mínima foi 23,9ºC.

Pingou há meia hora, nuvens médias em farrapos, Altocumulus castellanus, movimento de SSO.
Os pingos secaram num minuto e deixaram resíduo de poeiras.

42,1ºC Meteo Santa Iria
42,8ºC Vialonga
39,0ºC Estacal  esta estação tem sido a menos quente neste Julho e ainda não tinha chegado a este valor (38,3ºC tinha sido o máximo no dia 8).
41,2ºC Alverca alta
42,0ºC V.F.Xira


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:41)

39 graus em Alcabideche!
41 graus na Abóbada!


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2022 às 15:41)

*41,7°C *


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 15:43)

*40,5°C* em Carnaxide. Muito raro estas temperaturas por aqui.
Há 4 anos que não chegava a este valor.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 15:51)

39.1ºC, mas já tocou nos 39.7ºC (máxima provisória).

Menor nebulosidade a proporcionar a escalada das máximas, ao contrário de ontem.

Desde 2018 que não se observavam valores semelhantes nesta zona.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 15:52)

42,0 º C​Não esperava...
Eu que tenho a pele branquinha, assim que vou à rua fico um tomate


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

Northern Lights disse:


> 42,0 º C
> Não esperava...
> *Eu que tenho a pele branquinha, assim que vou à rua fico um tomate*


igual 

EDIT


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 15:54)

Desde as 6h20 da manhã que várias trovoadas têm desfilado ao largo da costa Oeste, sem nunca ser registada descarga em terra.
As mais próximas foram ao pé do Cabo Raso, cerca das 11h13:









Os ecos dos aguaceiros de pingos têm este aspecto, como o que passou aqui na Póvoa:






Nesta altura vêem-se os ecos das células ao largo da costa e alguns ecos fracos perdidos em terra, em movimento de Sul. Os ecos do fumo dos incêndios só se distinguem daqueles porque estão fixos.






Às três da tarde era este o ambiente abrasador por quase toda a RLC, Tomar a liderar, costa Oeste menos quente, Cabos Raso e Carvoeiro abaixo dos 25ºC:






No resto do território o panorama quase de excepção.
Reguengos com a máxima da rede IPMA até esta hora: 44,0ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Trovoada nas Berlengas, Peniche, agora mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

38,3ºC por Belas e continua a subir  

Quase tudo à minha volta já nos 40ºC, parece uma repetição do 4 de Agosto de 2018 autêntica


----------



## lsalvador (13 Jul 2022 às 16:06)

MeteoTomar maxima ate ao momento de 44.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 16:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada nas Berlengas, Peniche, agora mesmo



Exacto. Trovoada de base alta, felizmente só descargas entre nuvens.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

42.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 16:16)

*40,4ºC* na Escola!

Outras na zona:
43,5ºC Meteo Santa Iria
43,2ºC Vialonga
39,6ºC Estacal 
41,5ºC Alverca alta
43,8ºC V.F.Xira


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

40,2 em Alcabideche


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 16:18)

MeteoOeiras com *40,9°C* de máxima. Estação a 1km (se tanto) da praia.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

Alenquer ( vila) a chegar aos 40°C agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Vai lançada essa estação, provavelmente está nalgum sítio bem abrigado dentro da herdade


Toda a zona da Aroeira e Marisol é bem abrigada, pois fica longe do Estuário do Tejo e a oeste existe a formação da Arriba Fóssil, que impede uma parte significativa da brisa marítima de chegar à zona. Não é por acaso que estas bandas são um inferno em situações de lestada, mesmo estando perto da costa! 

A temperatura na estação da Herdade da Aroeira lá chegou aos 42,4°C, mas entretanto lá veio a nortada e a temperatura caiu, ainda assim não tanto como ontem. Continuam uns "belos" 37,8°C, uma loucura! 
A estação do Vale de Cavala, por estar praticamente da Arriba Fóssil e perto da Descida das Vacas, registou "apenas" uma temperatura máxima de 38,0°C. Segue neste momento nos 36,3°C.  

Mais para o interior, há estações amadoras que registam 44°C neste momento, como a do @vortex em Azeitão (se não estou em erro). Um dia histórico e com menos nebulosidade, como eu bem dizia ontem, e pelos piores motivos!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 16:22)

Belas Quinta do Marquês (245 m): *39,2ºC*

Com o meu Auriol:
Belas (153 m): 41,1ºC 

Sinto-me no Alentejo, bafo autêntico.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 16:23)

Máxima de 42,1 ºC.​Sigo com 41,6 ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

O vento virou


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Na Parede já chegou aos 39.2ºC, mas em Tires perto daqui uma estação já registou 42.4ºC.


----------



## Costa (13 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

Lousã já atingiu *46.3ºC *


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2022 às 16:34)

Em Caneças a 300m de altitude e totalmente exposta ao vento, a estação marca 38,9C!

Na Aroeira estão 37C. Mas está a encobrir.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 16:38)

Temperatura a cair com a nebulosidade mais espessa. *37,3°C*


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 16:39)

A Estação de Asseiceira perto de Tomar atingiu 46.2ºC às 15:55.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 16:39)

*Belas (Quinta Marquês, 245 m): +40ºC!!  *É oficial, pela 2a vez que me lembro a minha zona a passar os 40.

O meu Auriol não largou até aos *41,5ºC* na zona do vale onde eu vivo, nunca será oficial como uma estação com RS, mas geralmente estou sempre 1ºC acima da WU da Quinta do Marquês. 

Agora a descer com a chegada vento de WNW, o meu Auriol já desceu 3ºC. Esta coisa do LIDL é mesmo das melhores criações do século lol


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Para destoar um pouco, na Figueira hoje o dia até agora está bem mais fresco que ontem. O termómetro do carro variou entre os 31 e os 33 ºC, a nebulosidade felizmente não está a deixar a temperatura subir mais (embora a humidade mais alta por outro lado piore a sensação de calor)


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Aqui em Rio Maior a estação do IPMA na horária ainda foi aos 41,5ºC. Entretanto por aqui o vento já rodou para NW e deve começar a varrer o calor.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Algumas máximas (até ao momento) em estações do Litoral Centro e que já quebraram o recorde para julho. Entre parênteses estão os recordes anteriores:
Lousã: *46,3ºC* (43,6ºC) 
Torres Vedras, Dois Portos:* 43,3ºC* (41,8ºC)
Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: *41,4ºC* (41,2ºC)
Rio Maior: *42,5ºC* (42,3ºC)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

Embora Lisboa ainda esteja aquém do seu recorde, este está a ser o dia mais quente que alguma vez experienciei nesta zona, visto que em Agosto de 2018 não estava cá. 

Algumas estações de Lisboa já se aproximaram dos 43ºC (como a das Amoreiras), e a maioria no eixo Lisboa-Sintra marca valores entre os 40ºC e os 42ºC.

A ajudar um pouco mais à festa, o fumo do incêndio de Palmela já chegou a Lisboa, e chovem cinzas em algumas partes da cidade.

Um dia verdadeiramente _apocalíptico_.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Valor da temperatura máxima fechado,  *42.1ºC!!!*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 16:52)

Lousã deverá ficar a única acima dos 46ºC hoje, pelo Ribatejo já entrou o vento de Sul.

Incrível aquela zona, mais uma vez GFS a acertar.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 16:53)

*41,2ºC*
A descer lentamente.

A minha máxima não foi batida. 
Em Agosto de 2018 tive 43,1 ºC. Mas não andou longe...


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lousã deverá ficar a única acima dos 46ºC hoje, pelo Ribatejo já entrou o vento de Sul.
> 
> Incrível aquela zona, mais uma vez GFS a acertar.


O NEMS4 falhou redondamente na área de Lisboa, dava 32ºC para a Parede e já chegou aos 40ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas máximas (até ao momento) em estações do Litoral Centro e que já quebraram o recorde para julho. Entre parênteses estão os recordes anteriores:
> Lousã: *46,3ºC* (43,6ºC)
> Torres Vedras, Dois Portos:* 43,3ºC* (41,8ºC)
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: *41,4ºC* (41,2ºC)
> Rio Maior: *42,5ºC* (42,3ºC)



A que fica mais perto da minha é a da Tapada da ajuda.
Os 42,1 ºC ficaram um pouquinho acima, mas parece-me dentro do intervalo expectável.
A menor nebolusidade foi decisiva.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 17:13)

Linha Santa Iria de Azóia-Póvoa-Alverca-V.F.Xira

*41,1ºC* Escola Póvoa Sta Iria
43,8ºC Meteo Santa Iria
43,2ºC Vialonga
*40,1ºC* Estacal
42,4ºC Alverca alta
44,1ºC V.F.Xira

Evidenciei os valores mais excepcionais.

Uma hora atrás, IPMA:


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

Mesmo com a brisa fraca do quadrante oeste a temperatura teimosamente mantém-se na casa dos 39ºC.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2022 às 17:19)

Máxima de *42,8°C *na minha estação, a apenas 0,2°C do valor recorde que obtive em 2018.
A rede Clima.AML registou *41,8°C *no Montijo e *43,7°C *em Alcochete  Certamente um novo recorde!

Acabei de vir agora da rua e o ambiente está horrível 
O céu está a aumentar rapidamente de nebulosidade e a temperatura a descer consideravelmente. Tons alaranjados devido ao incêndio de Palmela 

T. Atual: *38,2°C *
HR: 18%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lousã deverá ficar a única acima dos 46ºC hoje, pelo Ribatejo já entrou o vento de Sul.
> 
> Incrível aquela zona, mais uma vez GFS a acertar.





LMMS disse:


> A Estação de Asseiceira perto de Tomar atingiu 46.2ºC às 15:55.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 17:25)

@Tonton falo da rede oficial.

Vento tanto ligou como desligou, volta a subir para os 39ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 17:29)

39,4 °C


----------



## meteo (13 Jul 2022 às 17:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas máximas (até ao momento) em estações do Litoral Centro e que já quebraram o recorde para julho. Entre parênteses estão os recordes anteriores:
> Lousã: *46,3ºC* (43,6ºC)
> Torres Vedras, Dois Portos:* 43,3ºC* (41,8ºC)
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: *41,4ºC* (41,2ºC)
> Rio Maior: *42,5ºC* (42,3ºC)


Torres Vedras não foi aos 44 graus em 2018?


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2022 às 17:37)

O valor da Lousã é assustador.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

meteo disse:


> Torres Vedras não foi aos 44 graus em 2018?


Em Agosto, não Julho.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

Brisa de SO a varrer o calor. *33,5°C*
A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *40,5°C*. Que não se volte a repetir.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 17:56)

Brisa do quadrante oeste a intensificar, e a temperatura a descer com mais vontade, mas ainda 37ºC.

EDIT: 35.3ºC


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @Tonton falo da rede oficial.
> 
> Vento tanto ligou como desligou, volta a subir para os 39ºC.


Alguma novidade sobre o valor da Lousã? Sempre é o máximo de hoje?

Sigo num sobe e desce com 40.8C


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:02)

charlie17 disse:


> Alguma novidade sobre o valor da Lousã? Sempre é o máximo de hoje?
> 
> Sigo num sobe e desce com 40.8C


Tudo indica que sim. Amanhã pode muito bem superar os 46ºC de novo...


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Nebulosidade média/alta convectiva segue um rumo Sul_Norte/NNE, mas o fumo dos incêndios, sendo especialmente reflectivo o de Ansião, dirige-se de SE para NO.
Temperaturas agora reflectem já a descida motivada pela nebulosidade (e descida do sol pela hora do dia):
39,3ºC Póvoa (Escola)
42,0ºC Meteo Sta Iria
41,0ºC Vialonga
36,9ºC Estacal
39,2ºC Alverca
40,6ºC V.F.Xira
Na rede IPMA da RLC, nota-se o ligeiro decréscimo uma hora atrás, mas onde a ligeira brisa marítima ainda não entrou as temperaturas subiram. Veja-se o caso de Santarém:











A noite vai ser difícil se não houver uma verdadeira entrada de brisa marítima moderada, todo o Alentejo interior hoje está a atingir máximas superiores a ontem. Se continuar circulação de SE nos níveis baixos aquele calor vai chegar à RLC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

Está a chover em Carnide (pingar).


----------



## franco (13 Jul 2022 às 18:25)

Raramente participo, apesar de passar por aqui todos os dias...
Hoje é um dia que deixa marcas!!

Falta uma estação oficial aqui a sul do Montejunto (entre Torres Vedras e Santarém)....A povoação de Abrigada é uma boa candidata para bater recordes no litoral oeste!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2022 às 18:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lousã deverá ficar a única acima dos 46ºC hoje, pelo Ribatejo já entrou o vento de Sul.
> 
> Incrível aquela zona, mais uma vez GFS a acertar.


Santarém foi aos 46.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:38)

@r


franco disse:


> Raramente participo, apesar de passar por aqui todos os dias...
> Hoje é um dia que deixa marcas!!
> 
> Falta uma estação oficial aqui a sul do Montejunto (entre Torres Vedras e Santarém)....A povoação de Abrigada é uma boa candidata para bater recordes no litoral oeste!!


Boas, 
Perfeitamente  de acordo , conheço essa terra fruto das voltas de bicicleta e já senti no lombo a fornalha que é. Tenta reportar dados daí já era bom contributo.
____

40,2 graus de máxima - Alcabideche.
40,4 graus de máxima- Malveira da Serra

Valores bem extremos para a região.


----------



## maxcrc (13 Jul 2022 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas máximas (até ao momento) em estações do Litoral Centro e que já quebraram o recorde para julho. Entre parênteses estão os recordes anteriores:
> Lousã: *46,3ºC* (43,6ºC)
> Torres Vedras, Dois Portos:* 43,3ºC* (41,8ºC)
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: *41,4ºC* (41,2ºC)
> Rio Maior: *42,5ºC* (42,3ºC)



46,3 em Lousã tambem è recorde absoluto ?


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:39)

Surpresa…temperatura em subida, sigo com 41.1C
HR 20%

Edit: 41.2C


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 18:47)

maxcrc disse:


> 46,3 em Lousã tambem è recorde absoluto ?


Sim, também deve ser. Teremos de esperar pelo boletim do IPMA em relação aos recordes.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 18:51)

A Figueira já ia abaixo dos 30 ºC às 6, resolvi abrir as janelas, meio a medo, não vá o vento virar para leste e a temperatura voltar a subir


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 18:52)

Acentua-se a descida, praticamente todas as estações já aderiram, até Santarém.
A ilha de calor de Lisboa a evidenciar-se.


----------



## charlie17 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:58)

Vento de SSE muito fraco (3 km/h) 

Temperatura a subir, 41.4C


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2022 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> *Acentua-se a descida, praticamente todas as estações já aderiram, até Santarém*.
> A ilha de calor de Lisboa a evidenciar-se


A estação amadora MeteoTomar com uma queda de 9 graus em apenas 30 minutos com vento a soprar de E e SE. era do quadrante N.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 19:03)

Quase toda a rede CLIMA.AML acima dos 40, exceto Sintra, Oeiras (39,6) e Cascais. Duas a passar os 43!

*Alcochete: +43,8ºC *
*VFX: +43,1ºC* 
Moita: +42,7ºC
Palmela: +42,5ºC
Sesimbra: +42,3ºC
Montijo: +41,8ºC
Setúbal: +41,7ºC
Odivelas: +41,5ºC
Lisboa: +41,2ºC
Loures: +41,1ºC
Barreiro: +40,7ºC
Mafra: +40,7ºC
Seixal: +40,2ºC
Almada: +40,1ºC
Amadora: +40,0ºC


----------



## RickStorm (13 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

What a time to be alive...


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 19:14)

Esta nebulosidade média alta com virga... só chegam cá abaixo pingos esparsos, secam num minuto e deixam poeira.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

Sente-se uma brisa fresca a entrar pelo estuário do Tejo. Céu muito nublado. Nuvens e fumo de incêndios.
Panorâmica a SW-W:





a NE:


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:43)

máxima de *45.7ºC*, foi no preciso momento em que houve uma abertura do céu, com sol limpo, sério não sentia esta sensação térmica há muito e muito, o vento era tão mas tão quente, que sentia literalmente a queimar! não se aguentava muito tempo na rua


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2022 às 20:56)

Depois de uma máxima igual a ontem, 42.1 a temperatura desceu ao longo da tarde até aos 27 graus. 
O vento rodou de novo e ela voltou a subir - atualmente mantém-se estável nos 30.5 há já algum tempo.
Muito cheiro a queimado lá fora.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jul 2022 às 21:16)

A minha estação de referência aqui em Alenquer - alto Concelho (Netatmo), chegou hoje aos* 41.8°C.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 21:34)

Vento a mudar a cada hora, neste momento de NW e 27ºC

Cheiro bem característico de dias quentes quando ia para o Alentejo e Beira Interior, mas desta vez em Belas.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Sigo com 29.6ºC.

já esteve mais fresco, voltou o gajo...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Que horror.
31,8 °C a esta hora...
Já estiveram 29,5°, mas voltou a subir.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

StormRic disse:


> A noite vai ser difícil se não houver uma verdadeira entrada de brisa marítima moderada, todo o Alentejo interior hoje está a atingir máximas superiores a ontem.* Se continuar circulação de SE nos níveis baixos aquele calor vai chegar à RLC.*



Circulação de SE






Temperatura mantém-se estável (29-30ºC) há cerca de 3h.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Jul 2022 às 22:19)

Northern Lights disse:


> Que horror.
> 31,8 °C a esta hora...
> Já estiveram 29,5°, mas voltou a subir.


Aqui em Arranhó (Arruda dos Vinhos) baixou para os 28 eram 21:47h agora tenho 29, 3C. (22'19h)


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 22:19)

Está difícil de arrefecer.
São 22h e estão nesta altura mais de 30ºC em todas as estações da zona ao longo da linha Santa Iria-V.F.Xira; algumas ainda nos 31ºC.
No entanto, as descidas desde a máxima já foram da ordem dos 10ºC a 13ºC ou mais!

Temperaturas: (agora; *máxima*; hora legal da máxima)
Estações ordenadas pela distância aqui a casa.

31,0ºC; *41;1ºC*; 16h30 Escola Póvoa Sta Iria
30,4ºC; *43,8ºC*; 16h29 Meteo Santa Iria
30,2ºC; *43,2ºC*; 15h49 Vialonga
30,8ºC; *40,1ºC*; 16h29 Estacal
31,6ºC; *42,4ºC*; 16h34 Alverca alta
31,1ºC; *44,1ºC*; 16h14 V.F.Xira

Há mais de uma hora atrás, o vento médio horário na RLC mostrava bem que a nortada ou pelo menos uma brisa marítima não se estabeleceu duradoura.
Só localmente temos brisas fracas de Oeste, OSO, como por exemplo na boca do estuário do Tejo ou do Sado, brisas que também são de contorno das zonas litorais, como a Região Oeste ou a Península de Setúbal. Mais a norte algumas direcções do quadrante norte mas nem sequer na costa.






Actualização: às 22h há algumas ligeiras mudanças, mas sem perspectivar uma invasão consistente de ar marítimo que empurre para o interior a massa de ar ainda quente.





A fronteira de conforto mínimo é o limite da área de temperatura >= 30ºC. Acima deste valor não é fácil tomar a decisão de abrir janelas.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2022 às 22:55)

A temp. máxima na EMA de São Pedro de Moel a ser atingida agora de noite. Registo das 21:00 de 29.4C


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:00)

Pisfip disse:


> A temp. máxima na EMA de São Pedro de Moel a ser atingida agora de noite. Registo das 21:00 de 29.4C


A máxima foi de 33,8ºC potencialmente nesse burst de calor


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2022 às 23:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A máxima foi de 33,8ºC potencialmente nesse burst de calor


Eu estou a referir-me ao registo horário de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

Pisfip disse:


> A temp. máxima na EMA de São Pedro de Moel a ser atingida agora de noite. Registo das 21:00 de 29.4C





guisilva5000 disse:


> A máxima foi de 33,8ºC potencialmente nesse burst de calor



Estão a referir-se à mesma estação, certo? Só há uma em São Pedro de Moel, acho eu.

É que os 33,8ºC de TMAX aparecem na tabela pelo menos desde a entrada das 16:00.


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

Boa noite.
Extremos de hoje: Máxima- 40,6ºC ; Mínima- 23,1ºC. De momento sigo com28,1ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> Estão a referir-se à mesma estação, certo? Só há uma em São Pedro de Moel, acho eu.


Exato, eu fiz referência à que existe em São Pedro de Moel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:10)

Pisfip disse:


> Exato, eu fiz referência à que existe em São Pedro de Moel.


Sim, eu falei que a temperatura máxima foi provavelmente atingida agora nas últimas horas, e disse o valor. Eu percebi que referiu o registo horário.


----------



## Stormlover (13 Jul 2022 às 23:16)

Ainda acima de 30ºC aqui por Loures. Só quero que isto acabe.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 23:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim, eu falei que a temperatura máxima foi provavelmente atingida agora nas últimas horas, e disse o valor. Eu percebi que referiu o registo horário.



Os 33,8ºC de São Pedro de Moel, segundo a tabela, foram atingidos nas últimas horas mas antes das 16:00, e olhando para as quatro estações WU mais próximas, terá sido à volta das 13h. Há um pico de temperatura muito pronunciado nessa altura.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Os 33,8ºC de São Pedro de Moel, segundo a tabela, foram atingidos nas últimas horas mas antes das 16:00, e olhando para as quatro estações WU mais próximas, terá sido à volta das 13h. Há um pico de temperatura muito pronunciado nessa altura.


Não seria impossível, Esposende disparou para os 33 ºC agora às 11... Aqui pela Figueira o dia nem foi assim tão quente, a máxima horária nem aos 35 ºC chegou e rapidamente desceu abaixo dos 30 ºC, mas ficou-se por aí


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Arranhó (Arruda dos Vinhos) 27 e a descer


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 23:43)

Esta estação na zona Oeste da Lousã, atingiu a mesma máxima da EMA do aeródromo: *46,3ºC*.
A estação está no entanto mais perto da encosta da serra, embora a altitude menor (130 m em vez dos 194 m do aeródromo).
O aeródromo situa-se num pequeno planalto rodeado de vales com encostas de desnível superior a 50 m.
A outra estação em causa está na várzea do Rio Arouce, um fundo de vale plano.
Outras estações na Lousã indicam valores de 43,0ºC, 43,4ºC e 44,6ºC, curiosamente por ordem decrescente de altitude, sendo a de valor mais elevado situada também num vale de fundo plano, na cabeceira de um pequeno afluente do Arouce.
E há ainda outra estação WU, Poiares, relativamente perto do aeródromo mas na direcção de Vila Nova de Poiares, a 131 m de altitude, e que apresenta a máxima de *46,2ºC* !

Esta zona é merecedora de um estudo interessante comparativo entre estas estações. Muito provavelmente, há locais aqui que ultrapassaram o valor da EMA de Lousã/aeródromo.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

A noite segue novamente escaldante, com *27,1°C *e 44% HR. 
Ainda caíram alguns pingos dispersos no final da tarde.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

29,4 ° ainda a esta hora 
Lá para as 3/4h acredito que possa descer dos 26°. Vamos ver.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

Hoje na voltinha entre a praia Aguda e a da Samarra, tive um belo cenário, a ameaçar uns bons aguaceiros, a ameaçar mesmo, que apenas deve ter caído uns míseros pingos observados no chão ao longo do trajecto,

muito calor desde casa até perto da praia Aguda onde estacionei o carro, com uns possíveis 33º - 34º, nunca observados até hoje,
mas quando me dirijo até as azenhas do Mar a temperatura desce bastante, tendo ido pouco prevenido para temperaturas baixas, no entanto alternava entre calor e frio, sendo no entanto na maioria do trajecto, moderada,









aqui a chegar á praia do Magoito, levanta-se uma ventania descomunal e a temperatura cai bastante, "fenómeno" apenas observado neste instante,





o resto, tudo tranquilo e temperatura moderada,


















aqui por casa , uns 29.2º aparentemente a descer e uns 33% de Hr


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 00:22)

25.6ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Jul 2022 às 00:28)

Felizmente creio que o dia de ontem não se repetirá tão cedo e está onde de calor terá acabado (ou acabará amanhã)... agora é as mínimas a descerem e dar tempo ao betão da cidade para arrefecer porque as casas estão autênticos fornos..


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jul 2022 às 01:37)

Coimbra, ainda com 30°C a esta hora. 

Hoje vai ser complicado dormir. As casas já estão um forno. Já nem de noite dá para arejar aproveitando as temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 03:19)

Aqui na Póvoa ia tão bem há minutos, já nos 26,2ºC e agora mesmo volta para cima, 26,7ºC. O vento é fraco e anda a visitar todos os quadrantes, mas vejamos:

NO: 1 visita
SO: 2 visitas
SE: 3 visitas
NE: 7 visitas

Conclusão: 10 a 3, ganha o calor


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 03:45)

Boa madrugada 

Extremos do dia:
*42.1°C* / *23.4°C*







A madrugada seguem bem quente, 25.6°C, vento fraco de direcção variável.

Vamos para o oitavo dia deste evento de forte canícula. De realçar que a temperatura máxima mais baixa aqui durante este período foi de 33.0°C no dia 11.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 04:05)

Máximas de ontem, dia 13:
Lousã e Santarém com os valores mais elevados, superiores a 46ºC.






Mínimas:
Noites tropicais dispersas, não foram claramente a regra.





Médias de 24 horas, superiores a 30ºC em cerca de metade das estações.





A Humidade Relativa mínima só nas estações costeiras do Cabo Raso para norte não foi inferior a 20%.





Cabo Carvoeiro é aquele mundo àparte no Verão do Litoral Centro, já quase permanente.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 04:45)

Temperaturas a hora e meia do nascer do sol ainda à volta dos 25ºC pelas estações desta zona.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jul 2022 às 07:33)

Mínima de 24,1 °C.
Foi muito difícil dormir hoje.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 07:39)

Northern Lights disse:


> Mínima de 24,1 °C.
> Foi muito difícil dormir hoje.


Às 7 da manhã apenas algumas estações da CIM no interior de Coimbra tinham temperaturas inferiores a 20 ºC, para além de Chaves e de Alvega, e mesmo nestes casos isolados não reparei num único valor abaixo de 19 ºC


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Está a chover


----------



## RStorm (14 Jul 2022 às 08:59)

Bom dia 

O dia segue nublado e bastante ameno, após um noite dramática 
Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão há uns 10 minutos atrás 

Mínima: *23,8°C *
T. Atual: *25,7°C *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 09:05)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O dia segue nublado e bastante ameno, após um noite dramática
> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão há uns 10 minutos atrás
> ...


Também me pareceu.

Entretanto já parou, a precipitação lá conseguiu penetrar a camada de ar seco e chagar ao solo, serviu para lavar um pouco a estrada.
*0.30 mm*


----------



## Pedro Reis (14 Jul 2022 às 09:06)

Ontem também chuviscou eram quase 21h no Barreiro ( Pólis).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 09:19)

Céu muito interessante a Norte de Alvalade 




1657786415041 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (14 Jul 2022 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu nublado com abertas. Bastante abafado. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2022 às 10:08)

Bom dia!
Há cerca de 15 minutos na Bela Vista:


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

Muito escuro a oeste e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 10:16)

Trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2022 às 10:17)

Trovoada audível no Cacém!

Céu com uma boa quantidade de Mammatus.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jul 2022 às 10:20)

Breve aguaceiro fraco em Almada (nem 3 minutos durou). Ouviu-se um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jul 2022 às 10:26)

Geopower disse:


> Breve aguaceiro fraco em Almada (nem 3 minutos durou). Ouviu-se um trovão ao longe.



Até agora ouvi pelo menos 2. Os relâmpagos ocorrem dentro das nuvens, é notoriamente uma trovoada de base alta, mas muito tímida (pelo menos por aqui).

Tempo muito escuro e abafado, 29,2ºC, 49% HR, 1016,2hpa e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Pelas 10h houve mais um festival de mammatus aqui por Alvalade.

Entretanto começou a ver-se bastante fumo de incêndios, a sudeste e a noroeste, suponho que do IR Palmela.

1 trovão e alguma chuva de pingas grossas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2022 às 10:29)

Há pouco, quando trovejou:


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jul 2022 às 10:29)

Ouvi um trovão há cerca de meia hora 
Esteve a chover lama.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Jul 2022 às 10:30)

Chove torrencialmente em Loures, o tempo tá todo lixado...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 10:30)

Raio agora mesmo intra-nuvem!


----------



## Luis Rafael (14 Jul 2022 às 10:33)

Neste momento a pingar por Lisboa.

 27°C


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 10:38)

Geopower disse:


> Breve aguaceiro fraco em Almada (nem 3 minutos durou). Ouviu-se um trovão ao longe.





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Loures, o tempo tá todo lixado...



Imagem de radar correspondente ao aguaceiro de Almada @Geopower , e a aproximação do aguaceiro que está sobre Loures, @Pedro Mindz.






Não ouvi mais nenhum trovão além daquele que relatei no último post.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2022 às 10:40)

Apanhei uma boa chuvada na ponte 25 de Abril às 10h25.
O carro ficou uma vergonha.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jul 2022 às 10:59)

Observadas de casa, não consegui um melhor enquadramento ,

ainda pingou o suficiente para molhar o chão, acompanhado por uma ligeira descida da temperatura, que era bom que se mantivesse, mas......

a mínima ficou-se pelos 25.4º


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2022 às 11:00)

Bom dia. Por volta das 8h30m caíram uns pingos por Cabanas, não deu para molhar o chão mas deu para sujar o carro.


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2022 às 11:05)

Máxima ontem 41,3°C
Mínima hoje 23,8°C e agora estão já 31°C e nada de chuva e muito menos trovoada, isso é sempre nos mesmos locais que não é aqui ..


----------



## charlie17 (14 Jul 2022 às 11:35)

Mínima recorde na minha estação: 25.4ºC (Note-se que é muito raro passar os 20ºC em Coruche). Durante a noite, a partir das ~4h o vento de SE intensificou-se e a temperatura subiu até aos 27.8ºC e a HR manteve-se sempre entre 30-50% - inédito para mim uma noite destas...

Máxima de ontem (também recorde): 43.3ºC

Sigo com 37.6ºC, HR 26%


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jul 2022 às 11:55)

Tempo estranho por aqui.
Estava um bafo enorme e de repente começou a ficar bem fresco.

A configuração do horizonte é esta:


----------



## Microburst (14 Jul 2022 às 11:56)

Quando parecia que ia abrir eis que escurece de novo e apareceram mais mammatus. Caem 2 ou 3 pingas de vez em quando que evaporam quase instantaneamente.

Temperatura agora nos 29,5ºC e a humidade desceu para os 36%.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2022 às 12:33)

A estação da Lousã segue nos 40 graus... que evento diabólico.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Jul 2022 às 12:37)

Meteotomar acabou de passar os 40ºc, neste momento 40.4ºc


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 12:40)

Bom dia,
Depois de dois dias de inferno, hoje o tempo até segue bem fresquinho, com céu nublado e alguns pingos dispersos. Já foi possível até ouvir um trovão, ao longe, há umas horas.  

Entretanto a zona segue neste momento com as temperaturas mínimas do dia, de 21-22°C - bem diferente das de ontem!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 12:42)

Por Alvalade continua o céu nublado.

Vento de SW, por vezes intenso.

Não está calor.

Vão surgindo alguns mammatus, mas nada que se compare aos vistos na manhã de ontem e de hoje.




1657798614959 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1657798614598 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 12:48)

Louvada seja esta frescura que o vento de oeste trouxe desde há coisa de meia hora, ao ponto de quase alcançar a mínima do dia. 






Sigo com 24.1ºC, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:07)

Mínima foi 22.9°C, mínima absurda para esta zona de inversões


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

Aproveitem para abrir as janelas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:14)

Extremos de ontem em Belas: 21,4ºC/40,0ºC

Hoje dia completamente diferente, nem dos 30ºC devo passar. 

Os sobreiros da zona estão a ficar sem folhas  O parque está cheio delas no chão...


----------



## Pisfip (14 Jul 2022 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,
Já foi aos 40 aqui (terceiro dia consecutivo) 
Entretanto parece que o vento rodou e já está a baixar, vamos ver até onde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

Lousã 42,4ºC....

Also, o AC foi visitar o IPMA uau


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

Nortada demoníaca voltou  O meu quarto está a voar


----------



## lsalvador (14 Jul 2022 às 14:21)

Por Tomar estamos com 41.9.º sem qualquer vento. Que bafo.


----------



## meko60 (14 Jul 2022 às 14:21)

Boa tarde.
Mais fresco hoje comparativamente ao dia de ontem . Sigo com28,2ºC enquanto que ontem estavam 37ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 14:30)

Estou de novo na zona da Branca, concelho Coruche, esta tarde, nota se bastante abafado mas nota se também que está menos que ontem, mas sim vai passar dos 40 na mesma, sol espreita às vezes, mas continua estas nuvens altas a tapar maior parte do tempo, também algum vento hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2022 às 14:34)

Boa tarde! E que bafo!
Humidade a fazer das suas porque a temperatura nem está assim tão alta. A nortada lá alivia um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

14:00  Alvega 43,3 graus.
Ui ui...


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Sigo com 31,0 ºC
Menos uns 11 graus que ontem 
Dentro de casa, o ambiente continua horrível. 29 ºC.
Agora precisamos que venham minimas abaixo dos 19 ºC, para podermos arrefecer eficazmente os espaços interiores.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2022 às 15:44)

30.8ºC, vento fraco de W. 
Ontem estavam 39.2ºC por esta hora.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 15:48)

Boas!

Já abaixo dos 30ºC em Rio Maior, abençoado vento de NW!


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 15:48)

Houve uma mudança na ultima hora, o vento de agora é bem mais fresco do que há uma hora atrás, está se bem melhor agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

Enganei-me... céu abriu e temperatura disparou, já vou nos 33ºC

Vento de sul muito quente.

Lousã lá chegou aos 44,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Enganei-me... céu abriu e temperatura disparou, já vou nos 33ºC
> 
> Vento de sul muito quente.
> 
> Lousã lá chegou aos 44,4ºC


Olhos postos em Alvega e Pinhão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olhos postos em Alvega e Pinhão.


Alvega vai começar a levar com vento de SW mais cedo, não deve conseguir aguentar muito mais. Coruche já quebrou...


----------



## lsalvador (14 Jul 2022 às 16:01)

MeteoTomar 43.6º sem qualquer vento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

A chuva/lama ainda caiu em Santa Iria, mas por algum capricho já não chegou aqui à Póvoa de Santa Iria. 

0,4 mm em Meteo Santa Iria
0,3 em Estacal


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:32)

Alvega foi aos 45,7ºC


----------



## charlie17 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:32)

O Pinhão e Alvega vão ter um valor bastante elevado hoje!!

Por Coruche a temperatura começou a cair e está nos 34.9ºC


----------



## meko60 (14 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

Boa tarde.
A subir um pouco, 32,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

Vento de oeste/sudoeste a penetrar lentamente no interior, Tomar e Alvega ainda continuam impecáveis por enquanto...

Muitas estações cairam 10ºC em 1 hora.

Edit: Estações WU do Tejo já a levar com o vento, queda começou às 17h30.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 18:22)

Ignição criminosa em sítio óbvio, com vento de sudoeste trepa num instante pela encosta da Serra.








						Fogos.pt [01-01-2023 06:25] Incêndio em Lisboa, Cascais, Alcabideche
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 13, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











Felizmente tal não vai acontecer (imagem às 18h25)


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 19:19)

*33,7ºC* foi a máxima por aqui, atingida às 17h15, duas horas atrás.
Agora segue-se o muito lento declínio aos altos e baixos, ainda 31,6ºC. Os 29% de HR não ajudam.
O vento fraco predomina de Oeste, por vezes de Sul.


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2022 às 19:48)

Dia mais fresco graças a deus mas mesmo assim muito quente
Mínima 23,3ºC
Máxima 33,3ºC (-8ºC que ontem)
Agora estão 27,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2022 às 19:51)

máxima de *40.9ºC*, ali às 14h, segundo a minha estação, depois o vento rodou de S/SW para NW e teve uma queda de cerca de 6ºC e às 15h já estava 34.8ºC

agora vento acalmou sigo com 32.5ºC


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2022 às 19:52)

E abafado com cerca de 40%Hr...


----------



## Pisfip (14 Jul 2022 às 19:59)

Temperatura estagnada nos 28ºC (está dificil a descida) 
Humidade nos 60%


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jul 2022 às 21:26)

Máxima de 32,1 ºC.
Sigo com 27,3 ºC


----------



## fernandinand (14 Jul 2022 às 23:03)

Espectacular!! Finalmente uma quebra no forno...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Abaixo dos 20ºC, nortada fraca mas bem fresca


----------



## RStorm (14 Jul 2022 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Sem dúvida que hoje foi uma lufada de ar fresco comparado com ontem, embora a temperatura tenha sido abafada.
O vento soprou fraco de SW, rodando para NW a partir da tarde e aumentando de intensidade, voltando a acalmar no início da noite.
Quanto á instabilidade, não me apercebi de mais nada, mas o céu apresentou-se sempre nublado e por vezes ameaçador.

A tendência agora é para descida das temperaturas, mas estas ainda vão continuar bem acima do normal.

Extremos: *23,8°C / 32,9°C *

T. Atual: *24,4°C *
HR: 63%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

23,8ºC, isto vai, mas vai devagarinho 
Todas as estações da zona têm à volta deste valor 23,8+-0,5ºC.

54% aqui.
Restantes estações > 60%


----------



## meko60 (14 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

Boa noite.
Noite agradável, 24,6ºC.
Os extremos do dia foram:32,9ºC/22,8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

Boa noite.
Muito agradável neste momento. *24,0°C *e sente-se uma brisa.
Tudo aberto, quartos a arrefecer, finalmente. 
Nos próximos dias teremos calor normal para a época.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2022 às 01:54)

Uns já simpáticos 24.3º a descer lentamente e 53% de Hr.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Jul 2022 às 02:55)

Boa madrugada,

A temperatura acabou por subir um pouco durante a tarde, não obstante o vento a predominar do quadrante oeste. A máxima foi registada num horário mais tardio, por volta das 18h, e bem inferior quando comparada com o valor esdrúxulo do dia anterior (-9.1°C).

Extremos: *33.0°C* / *23.2°C
0.30 mm* (curtíssimo aguaceiro da manhã)







A madrugada segue mais amena 22.6°C... poderia estar mais fresca, mas é o que se arranja, e com vento fraco de S/SE a queda da temperatura é mais lenta.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 03:16)

22,9ºC descendo devagar mas pelo menos sem altos e baixos, resultado de o vento estar praticamente em calma há várias horas.
A HR em 53% ainda é um pouco alta.

Ontem a mínima foi 23,8ºC, pelo menos já é um bom ponto de partida saber que esta madrugada está mais fresca do que ontem.
Máxima ainda chegou aos 33,7ºC.

Meteo Santa Iria 23,8ºC e 35,1ºC; 23,4ºC neste momento.
Estacal 23,9ºC/34,0ºC; 23,0ºC presente.
Vialonga 23,5ºC/35,4ºC; 21,1ºC
Alverca alta 23,3ºC/35,2ºC; 25,1ºC

Detecta-se tendência de inversão, as temperaturas relacionam-se inversamente com a altitude da estação.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 09:23)

Bom dia
Mínima de 20,8ºC ! 

24,9ºC agora


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2022 às 11:05)

minima de 16.6ºC, de volta à normalidade


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Jul 2022 às 12:49)

Mínima de 20,5 º C
Ainda com noite tropical.
Sigo com 28,5ºC.


----------



## Aine (15 Jul 2022 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,

tivemos mais uma noite tropical, mas achei menos quente.

Hoje em Sintra está um dia quente, mas suportável.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jul 2022 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,
Ontem foi um dia interessante por a máxima ter sido numa hora mais tardia e a mínima ocorreu por volta do meio-dia. Entretanto hoje tem sido um dia bem mais agradável, com o típico tempo de verão pela zona. Até ao momento a temperatura máxima registada foi de 29,3°C na Herdade da Aroeira e 26,9°C em Vale de Cavala. Está céu limpo (ainda poeirento) e o vento hoje é de sudoeste.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2022 às 14:43)

36.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2022 às 14:48)

Boa tarde a todos,

Um pequeno resumo deste evento de calor na Cova da Piedade:

* Máxima + alta: *39.0ºC* (13/07)
* Máxima + baixa: *31.3ºC* (14/07)
* Mínima + alta: *23.9ºC* (08/07)
* Mínima + baixa: *20.1ºC* (11/07)
* 7 Noites Tropicais consecutivas

Não se registaram novos recordes na Estação.


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Jul 2022 às 16:08)

Sigo com 32,2 ºC.
Máxima de 32,3 ºC.

O calor dos ultimos dias foi tanto que já acho 32ºC uma temperatura espetacularmente agradável 

Para mim os 32ºC são mesmo o limite máximo de conforto. Tudo o que é mais que isto é exagero.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 17:31)

Sigo com 26ºC e muito vento, o normal no Verão.


----------



## meko60 (15 Jul 2022 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.
De momento 32,7ºC sendo para já a máxima do dia.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2022 às 19:03)

máxima 38.1ºC, fresquinho hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

Céu ainda meio sujo mas muito mais limpo que nos últimos dias

Extremos de hoje em Belas: 16,1ºC/31,8ºC

Amanhã deverá ser o último dia acima dos 30


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

Em Caneças a nortada está a instalar-se e a temperatura está nos 19,2C. Lá se foi a mínima tropical.

A máxima foi de 31,8C.


----------



## meko60 (15 Jul 2022 às 23:21)

Boa noite.
Uma ligeira brisa de NW com a temperatura nos 23,2ºC. Os extremos de hoje foram :32,7ºC / 20,9ºC .


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2022 às 00:44)

Boa noite

A minha estação voltou a ter um falha durante a passada madrugada, portanto só consegui fazer a mínima agora antes da meia-noite.

O dia voltou a ser bem abafado, mas desta vez com céu bem mais límpido.
O vento apresentou-se quase sempre nulo, por vezes com brisa do quadrante W.

Neste momento está um fresquinho agradável na rua e corre uma aragem, apesar da temperatura bem amena.

Extremos de ontem (dia 15): *22,4°C / 33,0°C *

T. Atual: *22,0°C *
HR: 73%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2022 às 01:04)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia que passou foi finalmente um dia normal de verão, sem aquele inferno dos dias anteriores. Ainda foi algo poeirento, mas menos que os dias anteriores, e a temperatura segue finalmente em valores agradáveis, com 18,4ºC na Herdade da Aroeira e 19,3ºC em Vale de Cavala. A máxima em ambas as estações foi inferior a 30ºC, 12ºC menos do que na passada quarta-feira!


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2022 às 09:51)

Alvega segue nos *40.3ºC* de Temperatura Máxima média em Julho. 
*38.8ºC* em Tomar.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2022 às 10:12)

minima de 15.9ºC

26.6ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2022 às 13:35)

Boa tarde 

Finalmente uma mínima abaixo dos 20°C, com *18,1°C *
O dia segue com céu limpo e brisa de SW. 

T. Atual: *30,2°C *
HR: 48% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Por aqui não há melhorias, apesar de a mínima ter descido abaixo dos 20ºC, 18,3ºC.
A esta hora está pior do que ontem:

*32,9ºC* com 27%.

O vento fraco manteve-se de NO até ao nascer do sol. A partir daí virou para o quadrante Sueste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

*33,8ºC* ! (Escola)

E a subir a bom ritmo, todas.

Estações na zona:
34,9ºC Meteo Santa Iria
33,1ºC Estacal (Santa Iria)
34,1ºC Alverca alta
*35,7ºC* V.F.Xira

Estas temperaturas continuam sempre acima da média normal para as máximas de Julho, 4ºC a 5ºC.
Lisboa Gago Coutinho tem média das máximas de 1971 a 2010 de 28,1ºC. Santa Iria sempre se guiou pelos valores de temperatura da Gago Coutinho.

Actualização: 34,5ºC aqui.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

Hoje estou na zona do Couço e está uma brisa quente, com cara de bater os 40°C nesta zona


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2022 às 15:20)

Boa tarde. 
33,3°C por Carnaxide. Calor normal e suportável. Vai soprando um ventinho de NO.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Já passou o pico da máxima às 15h30, *35,0ºC*.
33,7ºC neste momento graças à nortada moderada que começou há meia hora. 

Vialonga segue o mesmo perfil de variação, *37,3ºC* às 15h34 (ontem 37,0ºC); desceu para 34,1ºC.
Estacal, *34,6ºC* (ontem 34,0ºC); 32,6ºC presentes.
Alverca *36,3ºC* (35,6ºC); 33,1ºC neste momento.

Meteo Santa Iria *36,1ºC* (37,1ºC ontem); ainda 35,1ºC nesta altura.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

Em Caneças hoje foi um óptimo dia de verão.
Mínima de 16,3C
Máxima de 31,7C

Vento fraco todo o dia. 
A partir das 17h veio a nortada que sopra agora de forma moderada.
23,3C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2022 às 20:30)

Extremos por Belas: 15,9ºC/31,3ºC

Dei um salto ao vale da ribeira de Belas com a nortada já a descer a temperatura, sempre acompanhado por imensas libelinhas, acho que nunca vi tantas. Algumas árvores superiores a 25 metros, sem exagero, algumas centenárias. Tentem adivinhar as espécies de árvores  (é quase tudo sobreiro). A ribeira está no modo Verão, em muitos sítios praticamente parada. Não deixa de ser um sítio que parece que parou no tempo.

















A maioria do vale está à sombra pelas copas das árvores, uma mini-Sintra. Esta planície mesmo junto à ribeira está mesmo a pedir uma EMA  (nem imagino o potencial para mínimas negativas)






A CMS instalou isto no parque mesmo junto à ribeira, gostava de saber se há dados algures...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

minima 14.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2022 às 12:22)

32.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 15:35)

Apesar da noite não tropical, *18,8ºC*, o calor não desarma, continuam as máximas bem acima da média normal: *31,7ºC **aqui* a estabilizar.

Vialonga já teve máxima de *34,9ºC*.

Na rede IPMA, continuam elevadíssimas no interior, já a aproximar-se novamente dos 40ºC.







Lousã 39,8ºC
Alvega 39,2ºC
Penacova 39,1ºC
Tomar 38,6ºC
Ansião 38ºC


----------



## Luis Filipe (17 Jul 2022 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> Apesar da noite não tropical, *18,8ºC*, o calor não desarma, continuam as máximas bem acima da média normal: *31,7ºC **aqui* a estabilizar.
> 
> Vialonga já teve máxima de *34,9ºC*.
> 
> ...


Claro que não desarma estamos na época dele, anormal seria se fizesse frio agora nesta época do ano. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 18:23)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Claro que não desarma estamos na época dele, anormal seria se fizesse frio agora nesta época do ano.



Média normal das máximas para Lisboa em Julho (1970-2010) é *28,1ºC*.

Temperaturas diárias aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria (clima semelhante a Lisboa Gago Coutinho):


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2022 às 18:45)

Por aqui a nortada já faz abanar bem as bandeiras que tenho no quarto. Rapidamente a descer para os 22ºC.

Extremos: 16,5ºC/30,4ºC

Lisboa parece voltar às temperaturas normais máximas de 1991-2020, que deve rondar quase os 29ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 18:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui a nortada já faz abanar bem as bandeiras que tenho no quarto. Rapidamente a descer para os 22ºC.
> 
> Extremos: 16,5ºC/30,4ºC
> 
> Lisboa parece voltar às temperaturas normais máximas de 1991-2020, que deve rondar quase os 29ºC.



 também começou a chegar aqui agora!
Já abanam as cortinas, marquise nos 26,6ºC! (interior ainda nos 27,9ºC, mas isso é outra história...)
A varanda aqui quando há nortada de jeito é rápida a arejar e a baixar a temperatura nesta zona alta ( a mais alta da Póvoa)

Estações da zona marcam à volta de 27,1ºC, 48%. 

Eólicas a grande velocidade, bem alinhadas ao NO. Altocumulus para o interior.

ENE, 18:00 utc


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2022 às 19:36)

10º dia consecutivo acima dos 40ºC em Alvega, que dor 

+41,3ºC hoje


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

Por aqui 18,3C e nortada moderada a forte. Vento médio nos 36km/h.

Aqui é ao contrário, temos tudo fechado para preservar o calor. (Temperatura interior nos 25C)


----------



## meko60 (17 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

Boa noite.
Extremos de hoje : 28,8ºC/19,9ºC . De momento sigo com20,6C e 82% de HR.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2022 às 14:14)

minima de 13.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

Finalmente um dia de Verão na média normal das temperaturas:

Mínima *17,8ºC* ao nascer do sol e *26,8ºC* em subida lenta. HR 38%.
Vento do quadrante SO, em geral fraco, eólicas para aí viradas mas em movimento lento. Só algumas rajadas esporádicas atingem mais de 20 Km/h aqui na estação da Escola.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

Sem dúvida um dia normal de Verão. 

Vento de SO foi ainda bem puxado ao final da tarde, na EXPO tinha-se que segurar bem nas coisas  Bandeiras bem alinhadas com o vento! Gaivotas de cabeça-preta nem se aventuravam muito, apanhavam sol na rampa do cais...






Agora o vento praticamente calou-se, com a cut-off já bem em latitudes mais a norte. Mais uma fornada de nortada a caminho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jul 2022 às 00:13)

Boa noite, 
Finalmente temos dias típicos de verão. O dia de hoje até foi ligeiramente abaixo da média mensal por aqui, mas isso irá mudar nos próximos dias (ainda assim não atingindo os valores absurdos da semana passada). O céu está limpo e menos empoeirado e a nortada regressou, como seria de esperar.  

Fica aqui o registo de sexta até hoje, na Herdade da Aroeira e no Parque Luso: 

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Sexta, dia 15
Máx: 29,7ºC
Mín: 16,5ºC

Sábado, dia 16
Máx: 29,9ºC
Mín: 16,0ºC

Anteontem, dia 17
Máx: 27,0ºC
Mín: 16,9ºC

Ontem, dia 18
Máx: 26,8ºC
Mín: 15,2ºC

*Parque Luso*
Sexta, dia 15
Máx: 34,0ºC
Mín: 20,1ºC

Sábado, dia 16
Máx: 35,1ºC
Mín: 20,0ºC

Anteontem, dia 17
Máx: 27,8ºC
Mín: 20,3ºC

Ontem, dia 18
Máx: 26,3ºC
Mín: 18,3ºC

Sigo neste momento com 18,8ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira e 18,5ºC em Vale de Cavala. A noite segue amena e com pouco vento.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jul 2022 às 13:23)

Boa tarde 

O resto do fim semana ficou marcado pela descida de temperatura, embora a sensação ainda fosse bem quente. 
O vento foi alternando entre SW e a habitual nortada. 

Sábado: *18,1°C / 33,3°C *
Domingo: *18,4°C / 30,0°C *

Este início de semana tem se apresentado com tempo bem mais fresco e alguma nebulosidade, especialmente durante a madrugada/manhã. 
Relataram-me que hoje houve nevoeiro nas zonas mais interiores daqui do concelho.
O vento tem predominado do quadrante SW-W, por vezes moderado. 

Ontem: *17,7°C / 26,5°C *

Amanhã a temperatura já deverá subir bem outra vez, mas desta vez será um calor mais "comum". 

Mínima de hoje: *17,3°C *
T. Atual: *25,2°C *
HR: 51% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2022 às 20:25)

minima de 12.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2022 às 21:59)

Por aqui tem de se fechar já as janelas de noite ou vou ter que usar casacos em casa. 

Extremos de hoje: 16,5ºC/25,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2022 às 08:12)

Boas,

Madrugada ventosa com uma rajada máxima de 80 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2022 às 09:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Madrugada ventosa com uma rajada máxima de 80 km/h.


Confirmo... 
Das 4h às 5h o vento médio foi de 39,3km/h em Caneças. Rajada máxima de 61,7km/h.

A mínima foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2022 às 10:59)

minima de 13.6ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2022 às 11:18)

Boas
Mínima 18,3ºC
Agora céu limpo com temperatura de 27,8ºC e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2022 às 19:45)

Máxima tórrida de 35,5ºC voltou o inferno.
 Agora estão 30,4ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2022 às 13:37)

minima de 13ºC

ontem a máxima foi 36.1ºC


----------



## Aine (21 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

Boas tarde,

hoje sai de casa com céu azul e algum vento e chego ao trabalho, em Sintra, com nevoeiro e a cair alguma humidade. 

Neste momento já não existe nevoeiro....


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2022 às 14:39)

Aine disse:


> Boas tarde,
> 
> hoje sai de casa com céu azul e algum vento e chego ao trabalho, em Sintra, com nevoeiro e a cair alguma humidade.
> 
> Neste momento já não existe nevoeiro....


Boas, 

Esta manhã em Alcabideche também presenciei uma ténue morrinha que vinha dos fragmentos do capacete da serra. A serra de Sintra e o seu micro-clima espectacular.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2022 às 18:14)

Boa tarde

Tal como esperado, a temperatura subiu bem, mas tem sido um calor suportável por aqui.
O SW deu lugar novamente á nortada e esta tem marcado a habitual presença durante as tardes.

Terça: *17,3°C / 28,9°C *
Quarta: *17,7°C / 31,8°C *
Quinta: *18,8°C / 29,4°C *

T. Atual: *28,8°C *
HR: 42%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2022 às 23:52)

Hoje escapei das praias de Sintra porque a nortada tende a ser desconfortável, emigrei até à Lagoa de Albufeira. Ambiente sempre sensacional naquela praia, escapa sempre ao vento forte e tem a água sempre mais quente (a saída da lagoa ajuda). Havia charcos e braços na lagoa que ao sol facilmente chegam aos 30ºC. Biodiversidade incrível na água e no ar. A quantidade de areia que existe ali é também sempre de meter uma pessoa a questionar de onde veio isto tudo 

Vale da Lagoa Pequena até à Herdade da Apostiça marcava, às 19h30, 32ºC ainda! Lugar interessante para uma EMA. Estação CLIMA.AML de Quinta do Conde estava nos 29ºC a essa hora.

Saí de Fernão Ferro por volta das 21h45 com 24ºC, cheguei a Belas com 16ºC e um windchill de para aí 10ºC 

Extremos de hoje: 16,0ºC/25,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2022 às 01:25)

Mais uma noite de vendaval por aqui. 
16C, estagnados há horas, e vento de NO na casa dos 40-50km/h. A sensação é de 11-12C.

Volta brisa quente de leste! Estás perdoada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jul 2022 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Ao contrário do Litoral Oeste, por aqui o tempo tem estado uma maravilha na maioria do tempo. Um autêntico tempo de verão, sem tirar nem pôr - com calor, céu limpo e alguma nortada (ainda que suportável). As máximas têm rondado os 30ºC nos últimos dias, e as mínimas nos 16-17ºC, ou seja, o normal no verão aqui pela zona. 
A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue neste momento com 29,8ºC e a estação do Parque Luso com 31,2ºC, ambas com vento fraco a moderado de noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje escapei das praias de Sintra porque a nortada tende a ser desconfortável, emigrei até à Lagoa de Albufeira. Ambiente sempre sensacional naquela praia, escapa sempre ao vento forte e tem a água sempre mais quente (a saída da lagoa ajuda). Havia charcos e braços na lagoa que ao sol facilmente chegam aos 30ºC. Biodiversidade incrível na água e no ar. A quantidade de areia que existe ali é também sempre de meter uma pessoa a questionar de onde veio isto tudo
> 
> Vale da Lagoa Pequena até à Herdade da Apostiça marcava, às 19h30, 32ºC ainda! Lugar interessante para uma EMA. Estação CLIMA.AML de Quinta do Conde estava nos 29ºC a essa hora.
> 
> ...



Esse spot da Apostiça é incrível ,  há malta do fórum a estudar esse vale,  mais concretamente as temperaturas nocturnas proporcionadas por uma inversão bem violenta.  Para teres noção ainda é mais frio que a zona do Parral.(Arrábida)


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2022 às 21:09)

minima de 12.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2022 às 10:46)

minima de 11.7ºC


----------



## meko60 (23 Jul 2022 às 15:22)

Boa tarde.
As previsões do IPMA, apontam para uma máxima de 35ºC aqui para Almada.De momento sigo com 31,3ºC . Vamos ver se é atingida essa máxima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 15:25)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia muito quente hoje, temperatura atual de 34.4°c  Não corre brisa nenhuma , está um sufoco lá fora!  A HR está no 25% .


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 16:00)

*33,5ºC* na estação de Estacal, que na zona é habitualmente a mais fresca.
Meteo Santa Iria já chegou aos *37,2ºC* mas representa uma micro situação local , mostra temperaturas em geral mais elevadas do que as outras estações nesta área.

As estações de referência da Escola e de Vialonga, além das de Alverca, não estão disponíveis neste momento.

V.F.Xira tocou os *36,3ºC*, com flutuações agora.

Há uma ligeira brisa de nortada incipiente a chegar aqui, mas nos montes as eólicas estão todas a trabalhar em bom andamento, viradas a noroeste.
Normalmente esse andamento revela nortada moderada, quase forte.

EDIÇÃO: Vialonga disponível: *36,3ºC* e começou a descer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2022 às 21:38)

Por Belas ainda nos 19,5ºC, nortada corre mas muito ténue. Sinal de dias quentes. 

Extremos: 15,5ºC/29,2ºC

Aqui ao lado, Amadora chegou aos 30,4ºC


----------



## meko60 (23 Jul 2022 às 22:32)

Boa noite.
A máxima não atingiu os 35ºC previstos pelo IPMA, mas chegou aos 33,6ºC, a mínima foi de 18,8ºC e de momento sigo com 24,7ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2022 às 02:34)

StormRic disse:


> *33,5ºC* na estação de Estacal, que na zona é habitualmente a mais fresca.
> Meteo Santa Iria já chegou aos *37,2ºC* mas representa uma micro situação local , mostra temperaturas em geral mais elevadas do que as outras estações nesta área.
> 
> As estações de referência da Escola e de Vialonga, além das de Alverca, não estão disponíveis neste momento.
> ...


Boa noite,

já não é a primeira vez que noto isso da estação do Estacal, parece-me que o WU afecta todas as outras estações em detrimento desta, desaparecendo com as mesmas em alturas de maior diferença de temperaturas, a de Vialonga é uma delas, hoje por exemplo entre as 14/15h a Apsia ia com mais de 33ºC e esta apenas com 29ºC o que numa pequena distancia de quilómetros, não deixa de ser interessante...a máxima no parque urbano foi de 34.1ºC nem esperava que subisse tanto. Agora 18.8ºC com 76% de HR e vento de NNO.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2022 às 11:01)

Boas
Máxima ontem escaldante de 35,3ºC
Mínima hoje 18,4ºC e agora sigo com 27,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2022 às 21:24)

máxima de 35.9ºC, ontem foi 36.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (24 Jul 2022 às 21:42)

Boa noite 

Fim de semana bem quente e com céu geralmente limpo, apresentado-se hoje temporariamente nublado por nuvens médias/altas. 
Nortada durante as tardes, muito fraca e tímida. 
As noites têm sido amenas, mas devido á ausência de vento, têm havido boas inversões no final da madrugada. 

Sexta: *16,5°C / 32,0°C *
Sábado: *16,3°C / 34,9°C *
Domingo: *17,4°C / 32,5°C *

T. Atual: *24,8°C *
HR: 46% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2022 às 00:36)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> já não é a primeira vez que noto isso da estação do Estacal, parece-me que o WU afecta todas as outras estações em detrimento desta, desaparecendo com as mesmas em alturas de maior diferença de temperaturas, a de Vialonga é uma delas, hoje por exemplo entre as 14/15h a Apsia ia com mais de 33ºC e esta apenas com 29ºC o que numa pequena distancia de quilómetros, não deixa de ser interessante...a máxima no parque urbano foi de 34.1ºC nem esperava que subisse tanto. Agora 18.8ºC com 76% de HR e vento de NNO.



Aqui a estação da Escola está praticamente inserida na área da Quinta da Piedade, zona de parque e jardim, bastante arborizada e em geral mais fresca do que as urbanizações circundantes, especialmente o Casal da Serra no topo da cidade (onde estou). As temperaturas que observo aqui na rua, às horas de maior calor, costumam aproximar-se mais das de Meteo Santa Iria, especialmente em situações de vento fraco ou calma. Ou seja, numa distância inferior a 1 Km observo diferenças que superam as diferenças registadas entre as estações WU. As zonas urbanas de edificação de grande altura ou de grande densidade de construção (prédios altos ou moradias contíguas em ruas estreitas) criam corredores e superfícies de aquecimento que originam contrastes de vários graus em apenas dezenas de metros.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2022 às 10:50)

Boas
Máxima ontem 36ºC
Mínima hoje 18,4ºC e agora já vai nos 28,2ºC


----------



## Aine (25 Jul 2022 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

tivemos mais um fim de semana bem quente. No sábado com céu limpo, já no domingo o dia esteve grande parte dele enconberto.

em ambos os dias tivemos algum vento.

Hoje o dia nasceu limpo, com algum vento e calor.


----------



## FlavioAreias (25 Jul 2022 às 14:11)

Boas
Neste momento na estação meteorológica instalada em Almeirim
Temperatura - 33.1º
Humidade - 24%
Vento - 10.4km/h


----------



## meko60 (25 Jul 2022 às 22:30)

Boa noite.
Em comparação com o Algarve, a temperatura aqui esteve ótima. Máxima:32,6ºC. Por agora sigo com 23,3ºC e 67% de HR.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2022 às 22:45)

Mais um dia escaldante com máxima de 35,2ºC
Agora a noite continua quente e estão 23,6ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2022 às 23:01)

Boa noite, 
Depois de alguns dias razoavelmente agradáveis, com calor normal de verão, voltou entretanto a "calma" em força (não é tão mau como o que está a acontecer neste momento no Algarve, mas é pior do que na sexta). O que vale é que pelo menos as temperaturas de noite são mais frescas devido à nortada, e nada tropicais durante as altas horas da madrugada.

As máximas ontem e hoje ficaram ligeiramente abaixo dos 35ºC na Herdade da Aroeira e entre os 32-34ºC em Vale de Cavala. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com 23,0ºC e a de Vale de Cavala com 21,5ºC - temperaturas quentinhas ainda por esta hora, algo raro em pleno verão. A mínima hoje parece que vai ser algo superior à dos últimos dias - veremos!


----------



## Geopower (26 Jul 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia. 
Em Lisboa manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a SW-W a a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2022 às 10:26)

Boas
Mínima muito acima do previsto para hoje, ficou nos tropicais 21,2ºC
Agora estão 26,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2022 às 11:00)

Em Caneças hoje a mínima foi de 17,3ºC.
Na última semana não houve muito a contar.
Mínimas em torno dos 16ºC, Máximas nos 27ºC e vento moderado a forte de NNW, principalmente ao final da tarde e durante a norte.
Rosa dos ventos da última semana:


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2022 às 19:46)

Nortada e mais nortada. Por aqui sublinho o que o @AnDré disse.

Lisboa só teve até agora 2 dias abaixo da média da máx. de Julho, dias 3 e 18... Para o interior é pior, Santarém nem um único dia abaixo da média de 71-00. Vamos a caminho das maiores anomalias de sempre. Relembrar que Julho de 2020 tem o pódio, *+4,61ºC*.


----------



## Aine (27 Jul 2022 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

hoje é dia de vento....


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2022 às 12:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nortada e mais nortada. Por aqui sublinho o que o @AnDré disse.
> 
> Lisboa só teve até agora 2 dias abaixo da média da máx. de Julho, dias 3 e 18... Para o interior é pior, Santarém nem um único dia abaixo da média de 71-00. Vamos a caminho das maiores anomalias de sempre. Relembrar que Julho de 2020 tem o pódio, *+4,61ºC*.


Nortada e mais nortada em Caneças.
Toda a noite com rajadas na casa dos 60km/h.

Relativamente ao mês de Julho, vai certamente ficar na lista dos mais quentes. Se vai ser o mais quente ou não, acho que vai depender agora dos últimos dias do mês. 
Em Várzea da Serra, relativamente a Julho de 2020, a Tmáx. deste mês é mais elevada, mas a Tmin é mais baixa. A temperatura média de Julho de 2022 é neste momento +0,1ºC que 2020.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2022 às 17:49)

Rajadas loucas por aqui, Vila Fria com vento médio de 43 km/h... 
Amadora com rajada de 57 km/h.

Rajadas do Cabo da Roca duraram pouco, já nem aparecem nos díarios


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

Nortada forte aqui na zona alta da Póvoa, mesmo violenta nas rajadas muito bruscas. Eólicas a toda a força, NW/NNW.

De resto foi um dia com temperaturas normais de Julho, literalmente, e céu azul.
Máximas na ordem dos *28ºC/29ºC* e mínimas à volta dos *18ºC*.

O registo horário com as temperaturas mais elevadas foi o das 15h utc, ainda chegou aos *30,2ºC em Setúbal*, aos *35,1ºC em Alveg*a, mas mal atingiu os 20ºC na costa Oeste, em particular nos Cabos e São Pedro de Moel.





Agora ao fim da tarde são visíveis ao longe a Oeste, para lá dos montes, nuvens baixas da entrada de ar marítimo, a repetir a situação típica observada também durante a manhã, com "capacete" na Serra de Sintra e trechos da costa Oeste nublados e frescos.

Imagens dos satélites com grande clareza e nitidez, hoje:



Spoiler: Imagens do Terra (10:55 utc) e Aqua (14:04 utc), resolução 125 m


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2022 às 18:39)

Aine disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> hoje é dia de vento....


Boas,

Se fosse só hoje, não sei de onde reportas mas por Alcabideche é aquela base. Bah
Rajada máxima de 89 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2022 às 19:00)

Uma imagem que atesta bem o contraste entre o regadio do baixo Vale do Tejo e o estado de secura das restantes áreas, típico do Verão mas também exacerbado pela situação de seca presente.

Imagens Sentinel de ontem, dia 26.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

A piorar... 71 km/h na Amadora.

Aviso amarelo IPMA? 

WFR para esta hora a modelar muito bem:


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2022 às 20:52)

Não tinha saudades desta nortada. 
Vento muito intenso agora com o pôr do sol.
Cabo da Roca com *51,5 km/h* de vento médio às 20h. Oeiras, Vila Fria vem logo a seguir com *49,3 km/h*.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Temperatura de uns 18,1º e 77% de Hr, 
e uma ventania descomunal, já ontem também foi assim, em termos de vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2022 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de um fim-de-semana bem quente, de terça para cá voltou a nortada e as temperaturas têm-se mantido em valores mais agradáveis. A nortada por aqui nunca é assim lá muito forte (sobretudo se compararmos com o que acontece na zona de Sintra), mas não deixa de se sentir durante o dia. 
A temperatura mais baixa na madrugada de 25 para 26 de julho foi surpreendentemente tropical.  A mínima do dia só não foi tropical porque essa temperatura foi batida antes da meia-noite, com a chegada de alguma nortada moderada. Entretanto parece que nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá voltar a subir de novo - veremos a que temperatura chegarei nos próximos dias pela zona! Felizmente não será como aquilo que tivemos no início deste mês!!! 

A temperatura segue nos 27,2ºC na Herdade da Aroeira e 28,1ºC em Vale de Cavala. Continua a nortada moderada, hoje mais forte do que ontem, e o céu encontra-se bem limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2022 às 21:28)

Gradiente lisboeta autêntico, por Belém uns 30ºC bem quentes.

Amadora foi aos 26ºC, nortada não tão intensa hoje mais ainda a passar os 50 km/h. Levei com cada chapada na estação de Queluz que os meus óculos iam voando... 

Ontem Vila Fria foi aos *80 km/h*


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2022 às 22:16)

Em Caneças não fui além dos 24,2C.
De manhã, por volta das 8h30, chuviscou.

De resto, nortada e rajadas na casa dos 50-60km/h.
17,3C que parecem 14C.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2022 às 07:22)

Boas,

Nortada monumental por cá...lá me lixou a noite de sono.
Até ao momento,  rajada máxima de 93 km/h.

Ontem, um registo do por-do-sol entre a nuvem do capacete da serra.


----------



## RStorm (29 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

A nortada intensificou-se ao longo de toda a semana, trazendo um pequeno alivio nas temperaturas.
Com ela veio também a típica nebulosidade matinal, que ficou sempre restrita ao inicio da manhã. Foi possivel avistar, pela primeira vez este ano (julgo), um belo capacete na Serra de Sintra 

A partir de amanhã a conversa já será bem diferente, infelizmente 

Segunda: *17,0ºC** / **32,0ºC* 
Terça: *20,5ºC** / **30,1ºC *
Quarta: *18,7ºC** / **27,9ºC *
Quinta: *18,5ºC** / **28,6ºC *
Hoje: *18,4ºC** /** 28,8ºC*

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (30 Jul 2022 às 09:53)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã típica com céu encoberto. Vento fraco. Mare baixa.
Panorâmica a SW (praia Formosa e praia das Amoeiras):


----------



## Geopower (30 Jul 2022 às 11:35)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã típica com céu encoberto. Vento fraco. Mare baixa.
> Panorâmica a SW (praia Formosa e praia das Amoeiras):


Entretanto céu tornou-se limpo. Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

Nova vaga de máximas sufocantes, ajudadas por humidade relativa que coloca o índice de calor acima da temperatura real.

Estações WU aqui na zona, linha Santa Iria - V.F.Xira (*Máx*; *Mín*; *Tactual*; *HR actual*; estação)

*34.5ºC*; *18,7ºC*; *34,1ºC*; *27%*; Escola Póvoa S.Iria
*38,1ºC*; *18,6ºC*; *35,2ºC*; *32%*; Meteo Santa Iria
*34,6ºC*; *19,0ºC*; *32,7ºC*; *35%*; Estacal
*37,0ºC*; *18,6ºC*; *34,2ºC*; *37%*; Vialonga
*34,4ºC*; *19,7ºC*; *33,7ºC*; *51%*; Alverca baixa
*37,4ºC*; *19,7ºC*; *37,4ºC*; *30%*; V.F.Xira

AML-V.F.Xira está situada no parque ribeirinho, teve máxima às 17h, 34,22ºC. WU-V.F.Xira está mais para o interior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2022 às 18:32)

Rajadas da Roca voltaram, tanto esta como Vila Fria com 72 km/h ontem.

Não sei onde é que o IPMA foi buscar os 36ºC para Lisboa para hoje...
Máxima de *30,5ºC* por Belas.

Amanhã deverá puxar mais.

Alvega foi aos +42,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2022 às 20:48)

Nortada calada 

Lá se foi a minha ventoinha natural


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2022 às 21:21)

máxima de 38ºC


----------



## Geopower (31 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
 Início de manhã com nevoeiro junto à linha de costa. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica possível a SW:


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2022 às 11:07)

Boas
Ontem dia ameno grande parte do dia ao fim da tarde aqueceu e chegou aos 34ºC
 Hoje está fresco estão apenas 20ºC com nevoeiro a entrar, de tarde deve disparar até aos 35ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jul 2022 às 12:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajadas da Roca voltaram, tanto esta como Vila Fria com 72 km/h ontem.
> 
> Não sei onde é que o IPMA foi buscar os 36ºC para Lisboa para hoje...


Já agora, a máxima de Lisboa Gago Coutinho ontem chegou muito perto dos 35, e houve estações, como a Portela e da da sede do IPMA a chegar aos 36 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2022 às 13:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, a máxima de Lisboa Gago Coutinho ontem chegou muito perto dos 35, e houve estações, como a Portela e da da sede do IPMA a chegar aos 36 graus.


Gago Coutinho não é a da Portela? Por outro lado Geofísico e Ajuda foram aos 32ºC... 

Já nos 34,2ºC por Belas e a subir


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2022 às 14:42)

Alvega já foi aos +43,0ºC


----------



## meko60 (31 Jul 2022 às 18:46)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura acabou por subir bem, estão 34,7ºC com 34% de HR a esta hora.


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jul 2022 às 18:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gago Coutinho não é a da Portela? Por outro lado Geofísico e Ajuda foram aos 32ºC...
> 
> Já nos 34,2ºC por Belas e a subir


Não, há outra estação na Portela, e até outra no Relógio. A previsão para Lisboa é baseada na estação Gago Coutinho. Ontem a temperatura subiu bem mais na parte oriental da capital, por isso acabou por ser uma previsão até bastante certeira.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2022 às 21:23)

máxima de *40.0ºC*, para terminar este mês...


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

A máxima hoje aqui na Escola chegou aos *37,2ºC*, depois de uma mínima "tropical", *21,9ºC*.
Entre as 14h30 e as 17h00 a temperatura manteve-se acima dos *36ºC*.

Neste momento *27,4ºC* e o céu está toldado nos quadrantes Oeste pelo fumo do incêndio de Mafra. O vento continua fraco e as rajadas moderadas não vão além dos cerca de 25 Km/h. Eólicas viradas a ONO.

Muito triste este final do Julho histórico, com o recrudescimento dos incêndios e desta vez na Região Oeste. 

19:15:57 utc, Oeste






19:23:39 utc





19:37:43 utc





20:20:19 utc, parece que o fumo está mais espalhado e menos denso.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Máximas muito parecidas hoje:

37.2°C Escola Póvoa
37.9°C aqui
36.6°C Apsia
36°C Estacal


Ainda 27.5°C, 43% de HR e vento acalmou, sopra de NO

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Depois de várias noites de casaco, ontem e hoje estão finalmente noites de ananases.
A mínima foi de 24,8C.
A máxima de 34,8C.

Agora 26,9C e nortada moderada e morna.


----------



## meko60 (31 Jul 2022 às 23:05)

Máxima de 35,1ºC
Mínima de 21ºC.
O mês de Julho teve como extremos: Máxima; 40,6ºC
                                                             Mínima;16,1ºC


----------



## meteo (1 Ago 2022 às 00:16)

AnDré disse:


> Depois de várias noites de casaco, ontem e hoje estão finalmente noites de ananases.
> A mínima foi de 24,8C.
> A máxima de 34,8C.
> 
> Agora 26,9C e nortada moderada e morna.


Noites de casaco, como assim?
Num dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre ! Infelizmente estão noites de ananases. Essa mínima é surreal..


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2022 às 01:34)

meteo disse:


> Noites de casaco, como assim?


Nortada forte + temperaturas à noite a rondar os 16°C/17°C não são propriamente condições para ficar só de t-shirt, diria eu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2022 às 02:00)

Bem que bafo na rua, até sem t-shirt se está bem.  Termómetro do comboio da LS marcava 24-25ºC em quase toda a extensão.

Máxima de Belas foi mesmo de *35,2ºC*, o 5º valor mais alto do ano.

A voltar para casa vi uma raposa curiosa junto ao Jamor! Eles andam aí, mesmo no meio de milhares de pessoas


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 10:54)

meteo disse:


> Noites de casaco, como assim?
> Num dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre ! Infelizmente estão noites de ananases. Essa mínima é surreal..


É o primeiro verão que passo em Caneças, a 300m de altitude.
Não é o clima de Sintra, mas quase. Aqui aprendi que o casaco tem que andar sempre no carro. Durante o dia até aquece, mas assim que arranca a nortada...
Saio muitas vezes de Lisboa ao fim da tarde com 23-24ºC e chego aqui com 18ºC e vento nos 40-50km/h, ou seja, sensação térmica nos 14ºC. Sente-se mais frio agora no verão que na primavera, quando o vento não é tão intenso. E de manhã igual. Ainda no Sábado passado saímos de casa às 8h com 16ºC e vendaval e chegámos à praia em Oeiras com 23ºC e sem vento.

Por isso, as noites tropicais aqui são um alivio: na sensação térmica e no vento.

Quando o vento roda para NE as mínimas tropicais são realmente elevadas - não há qualquer tipo de inversão.
Neste mês de Julho tive 4 dias com mínimas de 25-26ºC. Mas também tive 21 dias com <=16ºC e muito vento. E mesmo na vaga de calor, após 3 noites tropicais, tive duas mínimas de 17 e 18ºC com nortada forte. Resultado, a casa não chegou a aquecer (e ainda bem).

Como diz a minha mulher: Aqui não se padece de calor...


----------

